# Was ist nur aus dem deutschen Celeb-TV und Sat 1 - FFS geworden...?



## deimudder (27 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

In Anlehnung an den epischen Thread der CPC! 

Erstbeitrag von MikeMulesXXL am 20.5.2010, leider haben sich die Probleme noch verschärft, daher müssen diese wichtigen Themen auch weiterhin diskutiert werden  

"Mal ehrlich, das Wetter ist mehr als suboptimal, darum ist es verständlich, wenn die holde Weiblichkeit sich in freier Wildbahn noch verhüllt und hoch geschlossen zeigt...

Aber im TV, in den warmen Studios ?

Man weiss wirklich nicht, was bzw. wen man noch streamen / cappen soll, wenn man mal von Sonya Kraus und dem österreichischem Temperamentsbündel Johanna Setzer absieht !

Man sieht doch nur noch Frauen mit Hosen, weiten Klamotten und Blusen, die meist bis zum Kinn geschlossen sind. Das alles dann gerne in Farben, die man einem Seniorenheim oder einem Friedhof zuordnen möchte...
Wo sind die Frauen in kurzen Kleidern, in sexy geschlitzten Röcken und mit sommerlich frischen Farben ?

Was ist da los, woher kommt diese Zurückhaltung, diese Prüderie und welches Riesenrindviech hat die Leggins wieder ausgebuddelt und den Frauen gesagt, dass das gut aussieht ???

Das kann doch nicht nur am Wetter liegen ?

Gut, bei Britt Hagedorn ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, die hat in diesem Jahr bei neuen Folgen 1 Mal !!! auf Hosen und / oder Stiefel verzichtet, aber was ist z.B. mit den Callgirls von SHN ?
Da ging doch bei Alida, Anna und Tina immer etwas und jetzt ?

Hosen, Omablusen, Leggins und Motorradstiefel...Dekollete Fehlanzeige...






Warum ich gerade jetzt darauf komme ?

Marlene Lufen !"


----------



## hitman (27 Juni 2022)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, schlimm was man heutzutage bei den Damen so sieht. Fraulichkeit sieht anders aus.


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2022)

Das ist die oft erwähnte Diversität, richtige Frauen sterben aus


----------



## feetie (27 Juni 2022)

Danke für einen meiner Lieblingsthreads...

Heute habe ich nicht viel gesehen - aber das was ich gesehen habe war eher ernüchternd:

Sat1 mit Nachrichtenmann (der durchaus sympathisch ist, aber eben ein Mann), einem weiteren Mann als Blumhagen-Vertretung und dann noch Karen => zum Vergessen
ZDF nur kurz die eigentlich hübsche Harriet hintern dem viel zu großen Tisch versteckt
Puls4: mein früherer Favorit (top Playboy-Bilder) Bianca mit weiterem Rückfall (war zuletzt besser)
Klarer Sieg ging an Annika mit dem goldenen Schuh.


----------



## Fapperzwo (27 Juni 2022)

Meine Tagessiegerin ist Janin Ullmann, bei Garnier in Paris 😍


----------



## Austin (27 Juni 2022)

Schön,den lieb gewonnen "Was ist nur aus dem Sat1 FFS geworden?" Thread hier in leicht abgewandelter Form wieder zu entdecken.
Sat1 FFS und taff konnte man heute bzw wohl auch die gesamte Restwoche in die Tonne treten.
Ersteres wegen Heinrich Alarm und zweiteres,weil heute Dude Only Tag war und bestimmt den Rest der Woche Kutten Geppert mal wieder aufkreuzen könnte.
Ich weiß leider nicht,ob uns Rebecca Mir diese Woche beglücken wird.Könnte der einzige Hoffnungsschimmer sein diese Woche.


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Juni 2022)

Schön den thread hier zu sehen. Ich denke wir werden einiges zu schreiben haben. Karen zum Beispiel scheint gleich zwei Wochen da zu sein. Also koan Alina, oder Marlene...


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Juni 2022)

Gott sei Dank geht dieser Thread weiter 🥳


----------



## buck danny (27 Juni 2022)

Da sima ja Feuer frei


----------



## deimudder (27 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Schön,den lieb gewonnen "Was ist nur aus dem Sat1 FFS geworden?" Thread hier in leicht abgewandelter Form wieder zu entdecken.
> Sat1 FFS und taff konnte man heute bzw wohl auch die gesamte Restwoche in die Tonne treten.
> Ersteres wegen Heinrich Alarm und zweiteres,weil heute Dude Only Tag war und bestimmt den Rest der Woche Kutten Geppert mal wieder aufkreuzen könnte.
> Ich weiß leider nicht,ob uns Rebecca Mir diese Woche beglücken wird.Könnte der einzige Hoffnungsschimmer sein diese Woche.


Bis Mittwoch durchhalten, da gibt's Clown only, Donnerstag und Freitag ist Rebecca da. Die hat aber leider auch stark nachgelassen bei Taff.. Bin gespannt!

Karen war heute nicht so schlecht. Ab Donnerstag ist dann zum Glück Vanessa wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## Austin (27 Juni 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bis Mittwoch durchhalten, da gibt's Clown only, Donnerstag und Freitag ist Rebecca da. Die hat aber leider auch stark nachgelassen bei Taff.. Bin gespannt!


Immerhin ein potenziell gutes Omen Richtung Wochenende,ich hoffe mal sehr,dass Becca bei den wärmeren Temperaturen auch mal so gut hinlangt wie Annemarie letzte Woche.


----------



## imaplaya (27 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Schön,den lieb gewonnen "Was ist nur aus dem Sat1 FFS geworden?" Thread hier in leicht abgewandelter Form wieder zu entdecken.
> Sat1 FFS und taff konnte man heute bzw wohl auch die gesamte Restwoche in die Tonne treten.
> Ersteres wegen Heinrich Alarm und zweiteres,weil heute Dude Only Tag war und bestimmt den Rest der Woche Kutten Geppert mal wieder aufkreuzen könnte.
> Ich weiß leider nicht,ob uns Rebecca Mir diese Woche beglücken wird.Könnte der einzige Hoffnungsschimmer sein diese Woche.



Kutten Geppert hahaha 
Mal im Ernst: Die müssen das gesamte Team auswechseln. Die sind alle schon Ü30 und zum Teil Ü40.
Taff braucht jungendliche Gesichter und energetische Menschen. Geppert wirkt stets bekifft auf mich


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juni 2022)

Hach, da ist er ja, der andere lang erwartete Thread 


imaplaya schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Die müssen das gesamte Team auswechseln.


Das gilt aber nicht nur für diese seltsame Nachmittags-"Show" auf Pro7. Das dürfte man bei Sat1 am Morgen auch mal machen.


----------



## marillo (28 Juni 2022)

imaplaya schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Die müssen das gesamte Team auswechseln. Die sind alle schon Ü30 und zum Teil Ü40.


Selten so gelacht. Alles angehende Rentner. Wo ist den bitte im deutschen TV jemand U30?
Schön, dass der Staffelstab hier an die "Teens" weitergereicht wird.


----------



## feetie (28 Juni 2022)

Heute gewinnt für mich die gestern gescholtene Bianca Schwarzjirg... Rock zwar zu lange, aber zum Glück weit geschlitzt und daher doch recht oft viel Bein zu sehen.


----------



## deimudder (28 Juni 2022)

Im deutschen Frühstückstv generell totale Flaute heute, richtig beschämend


----------



## Big*Ben (28 Juni 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Im deutschen Frühstückstv generell totale Flaute heute, richtig beschämend


Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich einige Urgesteine nicht sehen muss - soweit ist es schon gekommen, früher als erstes um 5:30 den Fernseher angeworfen, jetzt erstmal vorher schlau machen wer moderiert und gegebenenfalls umdrehen und weiterschlafen!!!


----------



## bodywatch (28 Juni 2022)

Schön dass es weiter geht .. Das Heinrich ist auch wieder im alten Trott, dann können wir das auch


----------



## Tibon (28 Juni 2022)

Juhu, der FFS-Meckerthread hat's auch rüber geschafft. Wäre zwar schön, wenn es nichts mehr zu meckern gäbe, aber ich hab da kein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## kaiyooo23 (28 Juni 2022)

schön das der Läster und Laberthread hier weitergeht...


----------



## deimudder (28 Juni 2022)

Mehr muss man zum Zustand vom FFS nicht wissen..


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Juni 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mehr muss man zum Zustand vom FFS nicht wissen..


Das ist wirklich Folter... Aktiv schaue ich die Sendung ohnehin nicht. Die Capper tun mir leid, die müssen sich diesen Quatsch ansehen... 14 Tage Karen am Stück ist auch wirklich der Hammer mal wieder... Schade, Marlene uns Alina könnten so ein tolles Duo abgeben... Die Sendung ist am untersten Tiefpunkt angelangt....
Verglichen mit anderen Sendungen auf sat1, steht das FFS aber immer noch gut da von den Quoten her...


----------



## marillo (29 Juni 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Die Capper tun mir leid, die müssen sich diesen Quatsch ansehen...


Naja, so schlimm ist das nicht... zwischen den Beiträgen wird ja "gespult" (16x) . Recht haste, nüchtern (mit Y-Chromosom) nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## feetie (30 Juni 2022)

Heute überraschend Alina mit durchaus hübschem Outfit, blaues Kleidchen, keine Turnschuhe.
Angela mit Kleid, aber Turnschuhen
Bianca wie schon früher in dieser Woche: zwar langes Kleid, aber dennoch viel Bein, da hochgeschlitzt.

Tagessieg: dennoch an Alina


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (30 Juni 2022)

Ich bin lange raus... Gibt es noch die objektiven "Bikinitests" bei Galileo/ taff? Oder "Minirock vs. Hotpants", wo Fahrradfahren, Treppensteigen und plötzliche Luftaufwirbelungen aus Gullies pro-contra getestet wird?


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (30 Juni 2022)

Oder der Test ob ein Playmate mit HighHeels Baggerfahren kann?


----------



## Big*Ben (30 Juni 2022)

r0ck3tm4n schrieb:


> Ich bin lange raus... Gibt es noch die objektiven "Bikinitests" bei Galileo/ taff? Oder "Minirock vs. Hotpants", wo Fahrradfahren, Treppensteigen und plötzliche Luftaufwirbelungen aus Gullies pro-contra getestet wird?


Wasserrutsche mit Anneke war damals ein absolutes Highlight


----------



## Atavist (30 Juni 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mehr muss man zum Zustand vom FFS nicht wissen..


Ersma danke für die Fortschreibung unseres Kummerkastens im neuen Refugium. 

Waren das noch Zeiten, als man auch als junger Stöpsel zur besten Sendezeit schon solche netten Einblicke im TV bekam ...


... und der Name des Moderators noch Programm war und er noch entsprechende Auszeichnungen erhielt. 😁






Manfred Sexauer – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org







> Die Medienfrauen verliehen Sexauer 1981 den Trostpreis der Sauren Gurke „für seine unermüdliche Betonung weiblicher Vorzüge“ im _Musikladen_.


----------



## marillo (30 Juni 2022)

r0ck3tm4n schrieb:


> Oder "Minirock vs. Hotpants"


Ich bezweifle, arg, dass es so einen Test jemals gegeben hat. Trotzdem hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert...


----------



## feetie (1 Juli 2022)

Heute gab's zumindest mal sehr knappe "Hotpants" von Alina - gepaart mit einem Paar sehr schicker sexy Schuhe... Sehr gut.
Leider obenrum dann ein übergroßer "Blazer" - scheint modisch zu sein und sehe ich viel zu oft.
Dennoch: allein für untenrum gibt's von mir den Tagessieg.


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (1 Juli 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, arg, dass es so einen Test jemals gegeben hat. Trotzdem hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert...











taff - Minirock vs. Hotpants


Minirock vs. Hotpants




www.prosieben.de





Jede vier Wochen war sowas dabei.


----------



## feetie (4 Juli 2022)

zumindest aus meinen Augenwinkeln war heute übergreifend nichts dabei...
Susan mit Hosen, RTL mit Hosen (aber schicken Schuhen), Karen - Puls4 verpasst


----------



## Crownmaster (4 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> zumindest aus meinen Augenwinkeln war heute übergreifend nichts dabei...
> Susan mit Hosen, RTL mit Hosen (aber schicken Schuhen), Karen - Puls4 verpasst


Janique Johnson war wieder im Kleid am Start. Für das Wetter. Wie so oft der einzige Lichtblick bei RTL


----------



## Big*Ben (4 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Janique Johnson war wieder im Kleid am Start. Für das Wetter. Wie so oft der einzige Lichtblick bei RTL


Ina hat Corona, kann auch noch dauern 😢


----------



## bodywatch (6 Juli 2022)

Ich bleib dabei ... den maskulinen Haarschnitt und das burschikose Auftreten von KH machen auch nicht Make-Up und Pumps wett ...
So freue ich mich wenn Prinzessin Alina hoffentlich ihr Styling der vergangenen Auftritte fortsetzt .. Marlene ist irgendwie immer noch im Ü50 Tief, das kann ihre neue Liebe anscheinend auch nicht ausgleichen ...
Finde aber auch, dass der Sommer und die Hitze allgemein angenehme Auswirkungen auf das Styling im TV haben.


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

taff Woche mit Annemarie bisher eine sehr gute für meinen Geschmack.Ich als Beinfreund erhoffe mir da eine "perfekte" Woche von ihr.
Dafür leider Amira Tröger jetzt zweimal recht dröge im Sat1 FFS unterwegs gewesen,mal schauen,was noch am Freitag so passiert.


----------



## Atavist (7 Juli 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei ... den maskulinen Haarschnitt und das burschikose Auftreten von KH machen auch nicht Make-Up und Pumps wett ...


Karens Haarschnitt fand ich die letzten Tage nicht schlecht, diese flotte Form von Kurzhaarfrisur passt für meinen Geschmack gut zu ihr. Ansonsten wird sie aber auch nie wirklich mein Typ sein ...


----------



## Crownmaster (7 Juli 2022)

Amira leider sehr enttäuschend diese Woche, Janique leider auch. Sprich die einzigen Hoffnungsschimmer eigentlich. Sehr schade. Nächste Woche ist glaube ich Britt am Start und dann irgendwie auch Alina. Keine Ahnung. Aber Marlene sehen wir mal wieder ewig nicht 

Auch im neuen thread möchte ich erwähnen, dass diese Zyklen Mist sind. Manchmal muss man fast einen ganzen Monat auf Alina oder Marlene warten, wenn Karen ihren Monster Moderationsblöcke hinlegt...


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Aber Marlene sehen wir mal wieder ewig nicht


Würde mich nicht stören, wenn man Frau Merkau dafür öfter sieht.


----------



## ZachariasFox (7 Juli 2022)

würde heute gesagt wieso vanessa nicht da war?


----------



## Fapperzwo (7 Juli 2022)

ZachariasFox schrieb:


> würde heute gesagt wieso vanessa nicht da war?


Amira hat in einer Instastory verkündet, das wir sie künftig 4x die Woche "ertragen" müssen, anscheinend hat Vanessa keinen Bock mehr darauf 2x die Woche von HH nach B zu pendeln (oder es wird SAT1 zu teuer).


----------



## Crownmaster (7 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Amira hat in einer Instastory verkündet, das wir sie künftig 4x die Woche "ertragen" müssen, anscheinend hat Vanessa keinen Bock mehr darauf 2x die Woche von HH nach B zu pendeln (oder es wird SAT1 zu teuer).


Auch wenn es diese Woche eher mau war von Amira, freut mich die Nachricht. Spätestens seit der Hochzeit ist Vanessa doch recht prüde geworden. Abgesehen von ein bisschen Dekolleté hier und da. Man erinnere sich an ihre Auftritte bei RTL damals. Das war schon der Hammer teilweise.


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Auch wenn es diese Woche eher mau war von Amira, freut mich die Nachricht. Spätestens seit der Hochzeit ist Vanessa doch recht prüde geworden. Abgesehen von ein bisschen Dekolleté hier und da. Man erinnere sich an ihre Auftritte bei RTL damals. Das war schon der Hammer teilweise.


Dann spricht doch eigentlich nichts mehr gegen einen Auftritt von Vanessa im Häschenmagazin 😉


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Amira hat in einer Instastory verkündet, das wir sie künftig 4x die Woche "ertragen" müssen, anscheinend hat Vanessa keinen Bock mehr darauf 2x die Woche von HH nach B zu pendeln (oder es wird SAT1 zu teuer).


Weiß man schon,wann sie den Extra Morgen von Frau Blumhagen übernimmt?


----------



## Atavist (7 Juli 2022)

Apropos Vanessa. Finde es ja ganz nett, dass sie hier derzeit als "CELEB OF THE MONTH" zu sehen ist - aber ausgerechnet mit Fotos, auf denen sie noch kerliger aussieht, als es eine Karen je könnte?


----------



## ZachariasFox (7 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Amira hat in einer Instastory verkündet, das wir sie künftig 4x die Woche "ertragen" müssen, anscheinend hat Vanessa keinen Bock mehr darauf 2x die Woche von HH nach B zu pendeln (oder es wird SAT1 zu teuer).


hm doof 



Crownmaster schrieb:


> Auch wenn es diese Woche eher mau war von Amira, freut mich die Nachricht. Spätestens seit der Hochzeit ist Vanessa doch recht prüde geworden. Abgesehen von ein bisschen Dekolleté hier und da. Man erinnere sich an ihre Auftritte bei RTL damals. Das war schon der Hammer teilweise.


hm also auf insta nützt sie doch jede Gelegenheit um ihre Brüste zu zeigen, da hat sich durch die Hochzeit Garnichts veränderte...und bei rtl waren die Outfits auch eher mau klar waren Ausreißer dabei aber die gibt es jetzt auch , wobei die Heels damals schon Killer waren ...


Atavist schrieb:


> Apropos Vanessa. Finde es ja ganz nett, dass sie hier derzeit als "CELEB OF THE MONTH" zu sehen ist - aber ausgerechnet mit Fotos, auf denen sie noch kerliger aussieht, als es eine Karen je könnte?


jo mega geiles shooting!


----------



## deimudder (7 Juli 2022)

ZachariasFox schrieb:


> würde heute gesagt wieso vanessa nicht da war?


Ziemlich schwache Woche bisher generell, eine große Enttäuschung war für mich heute auch, warum Vanessa nicht zu sehen war. 
Amira ist manchmal nicht schlecht, trotzdem kann dieses "Girlie" Vanessa nicht ansatzweise ersetzen :/
Das wäre eine weitere Verschlechterung des FFS, wenn Vanessa nur noch 1x pro Woche kommt. Selbst bei Feiertagen etc wird nicht auf einen anderen Tag ausgewichen.


----------



## buck danny (8 Juli 2022)

Yo maue Woche wenig sommeliches


----------



## deimudder (8 Juli 2022)

Karen nur in Hosen und bei Janique habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sie nur zum Start Mini getragen hat.


----------



## Fapperzwo (8 Juli 2022)

Tja, ein paar schöne Amira Auftritte, sonst war das nix diese Woche.
Und nächste Woche Britt/Chris/Bene...


----------



## marillo (8 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche Britt/Chris/Bene...


Schlimmer gehts nimmer, wetten, dass?


----------



## Atavist (9 Juli 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Schlimmer gehts nimmer, wetten, dass?


Vorsicht. Wie uns die Geschmacksmutationen und optischen Terroranschläge der letzten Jahre gezeigt haben, kann das Niveau jederzeit noch unterkellert werden ...


----------



## marillo (9 Juli 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Schlimmer gehts nimmer, wetten, dass?


In 14 Tagen laut tvinfo Wochenstart mit Marlene, Britt und Vanessa...


----------



## Atavist (10 Juli 2022)

Gerade mal bei Sat1 vorbeigezappt. Wenn ich mir Karens öde Hausmutti-Tracht in gruseligen 80er-Farben anschaue, warte ich mittlerweile nur noch drauf, dass die dort irgendwann so rumhocken wie diese beiden hier - nur dass es dann nicht ansatzweise so unterhaltsam sein wird ...


----------



## deimudder (10 Juli 2022)

Mega hässlich...


----------



## deimudder (10 Juli 2022)

Mega schlecht!!! 

Zum Glück ist morgen Vanessa da!
Scheinbar haben sie Vanessa aber wirklich am Donnerstag gestoppt.. Geht das von ihr aus? Falls nein werde ich mich diesmal gegen eine weitere Verschlechterung des FFS wehren und eine Petition starten..


----------



## Tibon (10 Juli 2022)

Ach du Sch..., das liegt im Ranking der übelsten FFS-Outfits aller Zeiten aber ganz weit vorne. Zum Glück hab ich's nicht gesehen, das hätte mir echt nachhaltig den Sonntag versaut.


----------



## bodywatch (11 Juli 2022)

KH hat ihren Zuspruch und ihre Fangemeinde, ob im FFS Team oder auf Social Media ... warum sollte sie da was ändern an ihren Homestyle–Couchpotatoe–Aldieinkaufs Stylings .. oder ihrem kerligen Auftreten inklusive Bubikopf?

Die Mädelz bei FFS haben die FFS Auftritte (bis auf KH eben) doch nur noch für Promozwecke ihrer Instaprofile nötig, bzw. erwecken diesen Eindruck bei mir.

Edit 11.7. 05h33: ein schreiender Tastenklimperer, ein sabbernder Co Moderator und eine aus der Zeit geratene Britt > danke, die 3 Minuten warens dann für mich (na ja, Vanessa ist heute da)


----------



## feetie (11 Juli 2022)

Heute RTL komplett verpasst (was oft kein großer Verlust ist):
SAT 1: ne... selbst Vanessa zwar mit Ausschnitt, aber sonst heute nix für mich
ZDF: Mirjam sehr schön - klassisch rot 
Puls4: Bianca mit ungewöhnlich viel Bein, leider eine Hose, Schuhe leider hinter dem Tischchen versteckt.. -> könnte dennoch zum Tagessieg reichen


----------



## Big*Ben (11 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Heute RTL komplett verpasst (was oft kein großer Verlust ist):
> SAT 1: ne... selbst Vanessa zwar mit Ausschnitt, aber sonst heute nix für mich
> ZDF: Mirjam sehr schön - klassisch rot
> Puls4: Bianca mit ungewöhnlich viel Bein, leider eine Hose, Schuhe leider hinter dem Tischchen versteckt.. -> könnte dennoch zum Tagessieg reichen


Bei RTL Angela Braun im Jeansmini 😊


----------



## deimudder (11 Juli 2022)

Glaub früher wurde Karen vom Aufnahmeleiter gezwungen was anständiges zu tragen. Jetzt ist es da vogelfrei und Karen promoted ihre hässlichen Outfits auf ihrem IG Kanal. Selbst für die hässlichen Schuhe findet sie noch Abnehmerinnen. 
Früher war die Zuordnung, Moderatorin für die männlichen Zuseher und Moderator für die weiblichen. Das ist passé...

Vanessa wird immer langweiliger, trotzdem noch das Highlight beim FFS, ein Verlust ihres Donnerstag wäre ein herber Rückschlag.. 

Einziges Highlight für mich ist Angela Braun, im sehenswerten Mini


----------



## Fapperzwo (11 Juli 2022)

Gute Nachrichten: Den Rest der Woche moderiert Alina (mit Chris), nächste Woche wieder Britt - aber mit Marlene


----------



## Crownmaster (11 Juli 2022)

Also

Eins muss man RTL lassen, die Damen vom Wetter sind hin und wieder absolut atemberaubend gekleidet. Nur die Hauptmoderatorin darf aus welchen Gründen keine kurzen Röcke mehr tragen. Da ist Karen Style angesagt...

Zu eben dieser sag ich nix mehr. Ist halt so wie es ist und leider müssen wir fast immer zwei Wochen auf Marlene oder Alina warten. Britt, von der ich nie Fan war, hat ihre Fans wohl auch enttäuscht. Alina auch nur mit einer kurzen Woche...

Naja, immerhin ist Marlene nächste Woche wieder am Start. Sie hat ja einiges gut zu machen. Das war schon extrem mau in letzter Zeit.


----------



## bodywatch (11 Juli 2022)

Ach Angela.. wechsel den Job und mach statt Wetter die Styling Chefin


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Juli 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ach Angela.. wechsel den Job und mach statt Wetter die Styling Chefin


Nach dem Outfit von heute bitte nicht 😉


----------



## bodywatch (12 Juli 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Nach dem Outfit von heute bitte nicht 😉


Habs nicht gesehen aber da wechseln sich wohl Licht und Schatten .. danke
Wenn ich ihre Aussenmoderationen mit Fiffi zur Seite in Erinnerung ......... 😫


----------



## buck danny (12 Juli 2022)

Hab dann wohl heute nix verpasst, Alina mit unsäglichen Turnschuhen und die Warmduscher Bübchen.


----------



## deimudder (12 Juli 2022)

Ja ziemliche Flaute heute..


----------



## deimudder (12 Juli 2022)

Auch Brisant fällt aus und keine weibliche Moderatorin bei taff


----------



## bodywatch (12 Juli 2022)

Da besteht wohl aktuell nicht nur Gas- und Wasserknappheit ..


----------



## unsernandi (12 Juli 2022)

Man muss heute wohl Frauenfussball schauen, wenn man Beine sehen möchte. ⚽🇩🇪


----------



## buck danny (13 Juli 2022)

Heute bisher Alina ganz nett anzuschauen aber der Rest bisher mau.


----------



## Crownmaster (13 Juli 2022)

Die Schuhe finde ich persönlich sehr schick, das Kleid finde ich zu lang. Als zweifache Mama ist es wohl aus mit den Minis. Sehr schade.


----------



## feetie (13 Juli 2022)

Mir gefällt Alinas Outfit heute sehr gut... welche andere Frühstücksdame würde auch nur annähernd so auftreten?


----------



## Crownmaster (13 Juli 2022)

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Das Kleid war doch kürzer als ich dachte. Im Sitzen sah es nach einem langen Kleid aus. War doch ganz ok. Nach 14 Tagen Karen ohnehin.


----------



## deimudder (13 Juli 2022)

Sehr interessante Szene heute.. 
Das Weichei und Alina haben heute "Beziehungsquiz" gespielt.. 

Frage: Was ist das absolute Kleidungs-NoGo für Alina. 

Das Weichei: ich beziehe das mal auf die Sendung... 






Alina war sogar sichtlich empört und hat gleich den Gegenbeweis antreten wollen.. 






Weichei: hast du mal so nen richtigen Jeans Mini Rock an? 

Alina: ich hatte mal so nen richtig guten Minirock an.. 

Ja Alina.. Ist aber schon 20 Jahre her


----------



## deaman (13 Juli 2022)

Ja was für ein verdammtes, anbiederndes Weichei. Hat er gemeint er kommt bei den Frauen gut an wenn er Miniröcke verteufelt, denn Moderatorinnen müssen wegen der Blitzerfreudigkeit ständig aufpassen und das Hausfrauen Publikum daheim ist für dieses Kleidungsstück ja sowieso ungeeignet.
Dabei trägt selbst seine eigene Frau Steffi Brungs im TV Studio auch gerne mal kurze Röcke!


----------



## deimudder (13 Juli 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ja was für ein verdammtes, anbiederndes Weichei. Hat er gemeint er kommt bei den Frauen gut an wenn er Miniröcke verteufelt, denn Moderatorinnen müssen wegen der Blitzerfreudigkeit ständig aufpassen und das Hausfrauen Publikum daheim ist für dieses Kleidungsstück ja sowieso ungeeignet.
> Dabei trägt selbst seine eigene Frau Steffi Brungs im TV Studio auch gerne mal kurze Röcke!


Ja war lustig, dass er dachte, dass er durch seine Unterwürfigkeit Pluspunkte sammelt. 
War eine lustige Kehrtwende..
Alina ist zumindest deutlich besser drauf als vor der Pause. Eventuell nimmt sie das Thema ja als Denkanstoß und präsentiert sich mal wieder im Mini. Man hat zumindest gut gesehen, dass es sie zum Nachdenken gebracht hat. Auch die Tatsache, dass sie von ihren Kollegen mittlerweile als bieder eingeschätzt wird. Daher war das ein positiver Impuls heute.. 
Mal sehen, ob es was Positives bringt


----------



## Atavist (13 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Eventuell nimmt sie das Thema ja als Denkanstoß und präsentiert sich mal wieder im Mini.


... um das dann wahrscheinlich wieder mit ömmeligen Sneakern zu kombinieren, wie ich es auch bei uns in der Stadt fast ausnahmslos sehe. Da nutzt dann auch der beste Mini nix - für mich sind richtige High Heels immer noch die Königsdisziplin der weiblichen Garderobe. Jedes Outfit, zu dem Stilettos gehören - Rock, Kleid, modische Leggins usw. -, steht und fällt für mich mit den Schuhen. Mini ohne High Heels vermittelt mir immer die Einstellung _"so ein bisschen sexy möchte ich ja sein, aber so richtig trau ich mich nicht"_. Langweilig.

Wenn es die Situation ergibt, bekommt mittlerweile jede Dame, die ich irgendwo erblicke und elegant auf mindestens 10 cm hohen Absätzen durch die Gegend stöckelt, von mir ein Kompliment à la "erfrischend zu sehen, dass es noch richtige Frauen gibt". Und das möglichst so laut, dass es auch die umstehenden Geschmacksmutant(inn)en mitbekommen ... 😁


----------



## Crownmaster (15 Juli 2022)

Statt Jeans Mini gab es dann doch das Karen Oma Kleid zum Freitag... Die Woche war ok, aber ein Highlight war für mich nicht dabei. Ich hoffe immer noch auf Marlene. So ganz will ich la Lufen noch nicht aufgeben.


----------



## feetie (15 Juli 2022)

Ich fand das war eine gute Woche von Alina (4/4 Beine, 2/4 Füße) und auch von Mirjam...

Unverständlich für mich, warum das "Publikum" fast jedes Mal bei Café Puls die falsche Entscheidung trifft.


----------



## Fapperzwo (15 Juli 2022)

Ja, leider. Ich denke es lag an den lauen Temperaturen, den Jeans-Mini hebt sie sich für >30°C auf 😉 .
Ich hoffe auch auf Marlene, das Wetter spielt ab Montag mit... ☀️


----------



## Crownmaster (17 Juli 2022)

Zum ersten Mal Marlene am Sonntag. Leider in Sneakern, aber immerhin im Kleid.


----------



## buck danny (17 Juli 2022)

Und jede Menge Warmduscher-Bübchen drum rum.


----------



## Tibon (17 Juli 2022)

Laut TVinfo moderieren morgen Marlene und Britt das FFS. Vor zehn Jahren hätte man da den Wecker gestellt und vor Vorfreude kaum schlafen können. Heute ist wohl eher Frauenpower-Kaffeeklatsch in schlimmen Klamotten zu erwarten. Die Zeiten ändern sich.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Big*Ben (17 Juli 2022)

Laut Instagram ab morgen 1 komplette Woche ARD MoMa mit Anna Planken 🥳


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Juli 2022)

Karen Hagedorn und long dress Lufen am Montag. Immerhin schicke Heels.


----------



## buck danny (18 Juli 2022)

Anna dafür ganz nett


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Karen Hagedorn und long dress Lufen am Montag. Immerhin schicke Heels.


Schrott am Montag, wie mittlerweile nicht anders zu erwarten 😢


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Juli 2022)

Blumhagen macht in der Instastory auch nicht viel Hoffnung.


----------



## deimudder (18 Juli 2022)

Vanessa heute auch im langen Kleid, ohne Dekolleté. Mal sehen was Jule in der Schlussrunde aufbieten kann


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Juli 2022)

Kirsten sieht heute klasse aus, Jeanskleid (natürlich zu lang und zu viele Knöpfe geschlossen) 😉


----------



## deimudder (18 Juli 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Laut TVinfo moderieren morgen Marlene und Britt das FFS. Vor zehn Jahren hätte man da den Wecker gestellt und vor Vorfreude kaum schlafen können. Heute ist wohl eher Frauenpower-Kaffeeklatsch in schlimmen Klamotten zu erwarten. Die Zeiten ändern sich.🤷‍♂️


Sind halt Golden 50s und das sieht man mittlerweile leider. Britt hat auch relativ viel im Gesicht machen lassen? 
Ich bleibe dabei, das war eine Fehlbesetzung spätestens an der Stelle hätte man eine junge Nachfolgerin aufstellen sollen..


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Vanessa heute auch im langen Kleid, ohne Dekolleté. Mal sehen was Jule in der Schlussrunde aufbieten kann


Jeanskleid, endet über dem Knie, sehenswert 😊


----------



## deimudder (18 Juli 2022)

Bei allem Negativen.. 
Immer noch viel besser als die Würstel Parade am Sonntag...


----------



## Fapperzwo (18 Juli 2022)

Jule war wirklich das Highlight heute - und sie macht jetzt zwei Wochen


----------



## deimudder (18 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Jule war wirklich das Highlight heute - und sie macht jetzt zwei Wochen


Wenn sie will kann sie


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bei allem Negativen..
> Immer noch viel besser als die Würstel Parade am Sonntag...


Die Länge von Flitzi und Jule kann man gelten lassen, ansonsten besser machen😉


----------



## Atavist (18 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> deimudder schrieb:
> 
> 
> >



Jedes Mal, wenn ich so was wie links außen sehe - und das erlebt man ja auch im Stadtbild mittlerweile zuhauf -, frag ich mich, wie frau nur so stil- und geschmacksbefreit sein kann, ein eigentlich nettes Kleid durch hässlich-ödes Flachlatschengedöns dermaßen unbeholfen und bauernhaft wirken zu lassen ...


----------



## deimudder (18 Juli 2022)

Jahrzehnte im Job.. 
Finde den Fehler..  

_



_


----------



## feetie (18 Juli 2022)

Die Auswahl bei Puls 4 ist erstmals so, dass ich kurz überlegen musste:


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Die Auswahl bei Puls 4 ist erstmals so, dass ich kurz überlegen musste


Beide Outfits sind klasse. Ich persönlich hätte sie lieber im Lederrock gesehen, aber das Kleid ist auch toll.


----------



## bodywatch (18 Juli 2022)

Also mir gefällts ..


----------



## Atavist (18 Juli 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Also mir gefällts ..



Marlenes Gesichtsausdrücke ...


----------



## Tibon (18 Juli 2022)

Und wieder frage ich mich mich: Wieso hat man nicht mal Jule Gölsdorf als Vertretungs-Moderatorin hergenommen, statt Britt wieder auszugraben?


----------



## buck danny (19 Juli 2022)

Sat1 heute wieder mau. Zumindest Marlene und Britt.


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Sat1 heute wieder mau. Zumindest Marlene und Britt.



Ja, vor allem dieser Strampelanzug von Marlene... Naja leider Standard geworden. 

Amira zeigt viel Bein, ist aber glaube ich ein Hosenrock. Also Abzug in der B Note.


----------



## deimudder (19 Juli 2022)

+ hässliche Cowboy Stiefel bei Amira


----------



## buck danny (19 Juli 2022)

Also nix verpasst.


----------



## feetie (19 Juli 2022)

Diese Woche geht wahrscheinlich (wenn nicht noch was überraschendes passiert) an Anne Planken - sie ist vielleicht nicht so "frivol" wie die SAT1-Tanten, aber doch sehr oft stilvoll sexy und m.E. grundsympathisch.


----------



## Fapperzwo (19 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Sat1 heute wieder mau. Zumindest Marlene und Britt.


Marlenes Jumpsuit gefällt mir auch nicht besonders, aber er ist immerhin relativ eng.
Britt geht wieder gar nicht, völlig lustloses Outfit.
Amira trägt wohl das gelbe Röckchen, das Alina neulich beim Shooting trug, aber Punktabzug wegen der lächerlichen Cowgirlstiefel.
Jule könnte wieder ein nettes Kleidchen anhaben, war aber noch nicht komplett zu sehen...


----------



## Big*Ben (19 Juli 2022)

Marlenes Jumpsuit gefällt mir auch nicht besonders, aber er ist immerhin relativ eng.


Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Britt geht wieder gar nicht, völlig lustloses Outfit.
> Amira trägt wohl das gelbe Röckchen, das Alina neulich beim Shooting trug, aber Punktabzug wegen der lächerlichen Cowgirlstiefel.
> Jule könnte wieder ein nettes Kleidchen anhaben, war aber noch nicht komplett zu sehen...


Jule im schönen Kleid👍🏻


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Marlenes Jumpsuit gefällt mir auch nicht besonders, aber er ist immerhin relativ eng.
> Britt geht wieder gar nicht, völlig lustloses Outfit.
> Amira trägt wohl das gelbe Röckchen, das Alina neulich beim Shooting trug, aber Punktabzug wegen der lächerlichen Cowgirlstiefel.
> Jule könnte wieder ein nettes Kleidchen anhaben, war aber noch nicht komplett zu sehen...


War eine Hose bei Amira. Konnte man bei Insta deutlich sehen.


----------



## FischerFan (19 Juli 2022)

Britt hat es mir so versaut, dass ich aus Protest in den Hagedorn-Weeks ntv schaue. Die Frau ist völlig deplatziert, kennt sich mit nichts aus, als stamme sie aus einer völlig anderen Zeit. Kann kaum was auf dem Prompter lesen, kneift deswegen ständig die Augen zusammen. Nee. Das FFS ist nicht mehr meins, zumindest in eben diesen Wochen.


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Juli 2022)

Und nächste Woche startet Karen... Grad bei TV Spielfilm gesehen... Ich hab kein Bock mehr...


----------



## buck danny (20 Juli 2022)

Tipp des Tages im Moment wieder Anna Planken.... Sat1 zwar Kleider aber nicht meins.


----------



## Big*Ben (20 Juli 2022)

Jule in schwarz-gelb, Rock könnte kürzer, geht aber auch so 😊


----------



## deimudder (20 Juli 2022)

Mareile heute bei Brisant... Wer schließt Wetten ab?


----------



## Big*Ben (20 Juli 2022)

Nie im Leben in diesem Outfit, tippe auf Hose bis zum Hals bzw. Brust 😉


----------



## Crownmaster (20 Juli 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Nie im Leben in diesem Outfit, tippe auf Hose bis zum Hals bzw. Brust 😉


Outfit ist sogar ganz gut, wobei es natürlich nicht das Kleid von insta ist. Irgendwann hat jemand bei Brisant gesagt "keine kurzen Kleider mehr", ähnlich wie bei Cafe Puls, wo eines Tages die neue Stylistin auf der Couch saß und meinte Bianca und Johanna seien viel zu sexy gekleidet. Da wusste ich, die schöne Zeit ist vorbei. 
Ebenso bei taff, wo irgendwann die Kutten kamen...


----------



## Fapperzwo (20 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ebenso bei taff, wo irgendwann die Kutten kamen...


Dann schau mal Annies kurzes Röckchen heute an...


----------



## deimudder (20 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Outfit ist sogar ganz gut, wobei es natürlich nicht das Kleid von insta ist. Irgendwann hat jemand bei Brisant gesagt "keine kurzen Kleider mehr", ähnlich wie bei Cafe Puls, wo eines Tages die neue Stylistin auf der Couch saß und meinte Bianca und Johanna seien viel zu sexy gekleidet. Da wusste ich, die schöne Zeit ist vorbei.
> Ebenso bei taff, wo irgendwann die Kutten kamen...



Ja heute darf man sich nicht beschweren


----------



## deimudder (20 Juli 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Dann schau mal Annies kurzes Röckchen heute an...


Hängt irgendwie doch sehr stark von der Moderatorin ab. Neda muss sich noch etablieren, die läuft immer in tollen Klamotten auf


----------



## bodywatch (20 Juli 2022)

Wenigstens legt Rebecca die zweite Serie bei Hunkemöller auf ... Vorfreude !


----------



## Atavist (21 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Diese Woche geht wahrscheinlich (wenn nicht noch was überraschendes passiert) an Anne Planken - sie ist vielleicht nicht so "frivol" wie die SAT1-Tanten, aber doch sehr oft stilvoll sexy und m.E. grundsympathisch.



Dass ausgerechnet sie, die ich früher wegen ihrer oft kindischen Art ziemlich auf dem Kieker hatte (vor allem im Zusammenspiel mit dem für mich unerträglichen Sven Lorig), mittlerweile oft die Fahne echter Weiblichkeit hochhält, ist schon eine Nummer für sich ...


----------



## Atavist (21 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja heute darf man sich nicht beschweren



Endlich mal wieder ein Outfit, dass einer solchen Lady angemessen ist. Wie man es sich als attraktive Frau von einer K(r)ampfhennen-Ideologie madig machen lassen kann, sich so feminin und stilvoll zu präsentieren, ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel.


----------



## feetie (21 Juli 2022)

Und Anne zum 4. Mal in Folge mit schickem Kleid/Rock...


----------



## Crownmaster (21 Juli 2022)

Grauenhafter Blümchen Fummel bei Marlene. Ach es ist halt vorbei die schöne Zeit...


----------



## Tibon (21 Juli 2022)

Marlene schießt heute echt den Vogel ab, selten so hässliche Klamotten gesehen. Wann sind eigentlich diese furchtbaren Blumenmuster wieder in Mode gekommen?


----------



## Atavist (21 Juli 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Marlene schießt heute echt den Vogel ab,



Glaub mir, es geht noch schlimmer - manche Dinge muss man wirklich gesehen haben, um sie zu glauben ... Im ARD-"MoMa" sitzt nicht nur sexy Anna Planken, sondern zwischendurch auch das sinnlichkeitsvernichtende Gegenprogramm in Gestalt von Filmkritikerin Simone Schlosser. Sich als Frau nicht nur so gruselig zu kleiden, sondern auch noch eine "Frisur" zu verpassen, mit der sich schon eine Mireille Mathieu seit Jahrzehnten verunstaltet, ist eigentlich nicht zu fassen.

Ab 0:32:









Kinotipp: "Geborgtes Weiß“ und "Men" | Morgenmagazin


In "Geborgtes Weiß" stellt ein albanischer Arbeiter das bürgerliche Posterpaar Susanne Wolff und Ulrich Matthes auf die Probe. In "Men" gerät eine junge Frau zwischen die Fronten aus Horrorkonventionen und toxischer Männlichkeit.




www.daserste.de


----------



## Fapperzwo (21 Juli 2022)

Heute hält Amira die Fahne hoch


----------



## deimudder (21 Juli 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Marlene schießt heute echt den Vogel ab, selten so hässliche Klamotten gesehen. Wann sind eigentlich diese furchtbaren Blumenmuster wieder in Mode gekommen?


Mega hässlich, aber auf IG wird das Outfit gefeiert. Scheinbar kann man den Leuten heute jeden Scheiß servieren und sie feiern es trotzdem..


----------



## buck danny (22 Juli 2022)

Heute bisher wieder lausig, sprich Hosen, zumindest was ich beim Durchzappen gesehen habe.


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Juli 2022)

Es gibt keine Königin mehr...


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Juli 2022)

Anscheinend ist Kirsten heute die Ausnahme am Hosen-Freitag 😊


----------



## bodywatch (22 Juli 2022)

Marlene macht sich glaube ich mittlerweile einen Spass daraus mit ihren Outfits zumindest die mit Geschmack versehenen männlichen Zuseher zu schocken und zu vergraulen .. schön im Wechsel mit KH.

Denke ein Teil der Euphorie auf IG hat eigentlich nur damit zu tun, den sabbernden Typen die noch weibliche Stylings und Frau-soll-Frau-sein-und-kann-das-auch-sexy-zeigen einen auszuwischen .. die Schuhe flach, der Rock lang, und schön mit Farbe vom Rest ablenken.


----------



## Chrissy001 (22 Juli 2022)

Warum ist die attraktive Vanessa eigentlich nur noch Montags bei SAT 1?


----------



## deimudder (22 Juli 2022)

Chrissy001 schrieb:


> Warum ist die attraktive Vanessa eigentlich nur noch Montags bei SAT 1?


Einsparmaßnahmen? Wenn sie dir fehlt dem FFS bitte Feuer unter dem Hintern machen und nachfragen in den sozialen Medien. 
Wenn es genug Nachfragen gibt kommt sie vielleicht wieder. 
Man darf nicht alles schlucken, sonst schmeißen in Zukunft 3 "Idioten am Klavier" die Sendung


----------



## celebczj83 (22 Juli 2022)

Marlene lobte heute Morgen den Mann am Klavier so sehr. Was für ein toller Kollege er sei und wieviel Spaß und Witz er in die Sendung gebracht hat.
Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Outfits der Damen finde ich es traurig, wie sehr das Niveau des FFS gesunken ist. Ist mir einfach zu viel Gegeigel, und ständig werden irgendwelche privaten Probleme und Stories der Moderatorinnen und Moderatoren ausgewertet, die eigentlcih niemanden interessieren. Ich brauch das zumindest nicht.


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Juli 2022)

Wäre der Bund der Hose von Marlene noch ein Stück höher, hätte sie kein Oberteil mehr tragen müssen... Wie ich dieses high waist hasse. So kotz hässlich...


----------



## deimudder (22 Juli 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Marlene lobte heute Morgen den Mann am Klavier so sehr. Was für ein toller Kollege er sei und wieviel Spaß und Witz er in die Sendung gebracht hat.
> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Outfits der Damen finde ich es traurig, wie sehr das Niveau des FFS gesunken ist. Ist mir einfach zu viel Gegeigel, und ständig werden irgendwelche privaten Probleme und Stories der Moderatorinnen und Moderatoren ausgewertet, die eigentlcih niemanden interessieren. Ich brauch das zumindest nicht.


Der nervige Typ wurde an den Start gebracht, weil man damit keine teureren Gäste mehr einladen muss.. 

Früher war Hollywood zu Gast, heute hören wir infantile schwachsinnige Lieder mit Ukulele. 

Vanessa ist ein weiterer Spar Baustein, daher bitte alle fleißig gegen diese Sparmaßnahme vom FFS posten


----------



## ZachariasFox (22 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Einsparmaßnahmen? Wenn sie dir fehlt dem FFS bitte Feuer unter dem Hintern machen und nachfragen in den sozialen Medien.
> Wenn es genug Nachfragen gibt kommt sie vielleicht wieder.
> Man darf nicht alles schlucken, sonst schmeißen in Zukunft 3 "Idioten am Klavier" die Sendung


true


----------



## bodywatch (24 Juli 2022)

Noch Fragen ???


----------



## Big*Ben (24 Juli 2022)

Die leiden beim FFS dermaßen an Selbstüberschätzung, da wird einem schlecht, völlig abgehoben und fern der Realität, die müssen alle dringend zum Gehirnklempner inklusive sämtlicher Liker🙈


----------



## Tibon (24 Juli 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Noch Fragen ???


Was ich zu der Super-



sage? Nun ja, man tritt ständig drauf, dafür muss man sich keine Gedanken um Schuhe machen, die sieht man sowieso nicht. Und sie zwickt etwas unter den Achseln, aber ansonsten ist sie total super. Ach ja, sie sieht bescheuert aus, aber das muss so sein, ist schließlich voll im Trend. Und in Kombination mit einem grünen T-Shirt haut man damit alle vom Sockel, jede Wette.


----------



## feetie (25 Juli 2022)

Gestern toller Auftritt von Alina... heute gepflegte Langeweile inklusive Männerrunde beim ZDF (zumindest in der Frühschicht).
Lichtblicke: Barbara Fleißner in sehr knapper Shorts und der Ausschnitt von Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## Crownmaster (25 Juli 2022)

Die Woche können wir jetzt schon abhaken... Außer vielleicht Babsi Fleißner und eventuell RTL Wetter.


----------



## Big*Ben (25 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Die Woche können wir jetzt schon abhaken... Außer vielleicht Babsi Fleißner und eventuell RTL Wetter.


Angela Braun heute im kurzen Röckchen, dürfte das Highlight des Tages bleiben!


----------



## unsernandi (25 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Männerrunde beim ZDF (zumindest in der Frühschicht).
> Lichtblicke: der Ausschnitt von Vanessa Blumhagen


ZDF kann diese Woche getrost "aus" bleiben. ...und Annett Möller in Jogginhose und -schuhen. Also RTL damit wohl leider auch. Und SAT1 FFS: eine Woche KH oder vielleicht sogar zwei??

Wird Zeit selbst in Urlaub zu fahren. Dann erspart man sich das mal 14 Tage lang und muss sich nicht jeden Morgen gruseln.


----------



## feetie (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## deimudder (25 Juli 2022)

35 Grad, Sonnenschein und Kamilla im blauen Strampler.. Nur noch getoppt von Rebecca's Trauer-Strampler in Schwarz.. Wie man es dreht und wendet.. Ein Trauerspiel


----------



## Big*Ben (25 Juli 2022)

Manche Sender bzw. Moderatorinnen haben halt den Schuß nicht gehört 😉 Kleider und Röcke kommen erst wenn das Gas rationiert bzw. abgestellt wird😁


----------



## deimudder (25 Juli 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Manche Sender bzw. Moderatorinnen haben halt den Schuß nicht gehört 😉 Kleider und Röcke kommen erst wenn das Gas rationiert bzw. abgestellt wird😁


Prophezeie es nicht, im Winter sehen wir dann Ski Anzüge und Moon Boots, die sind auch schön retro


----------



## Big*Ben (25 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Prophezeie es nicht, im Winter sehen wir dann Ski Anzüge und Moon Boots, die sind auch schön retro


Bei Outdoor-Moderationen garantiert🤣


----------



## hrnsk (26 Juli 2022)

Kleiner Fact am Rande: Hier wird ab und zu angemerkt dass die hässlichen Outfits der Damen im Social Media abgefeiert werden: Das liegt vor allem daran dass Kritik, auch wenn sie noch so sachlich ist, konsequent geblockt wird. Ich hab mal bei Acc. von Taff-Styling angemerkt dass ein Outfit "nicht so schön ist" und würde direkt geblockt. Durch diese Zensur bleiben natürlich nur noch die Lobhudeleien übrig.


----------



## bodywatch (26 Juli 2022)

Hab grad gelesen dass der Bär ordentlich Renaissance feiert .. irgendwie fast folgerichtig.

Mann oh Mann .......,


----------



## deimudder (26 Juli 2022)

hrnsk schrieb:


> Kleiner Fact am Rande: Hier wird ab und zu angemerkt dass die hässlichen Outfits der Damen im Social Media abgefeiert werden: Das liegt vor allem daran dass Kritik, auch wenn sie noch so sachlich ist, konsequent geblockt wird. Ich hab mal bei Acc. von Taff-Styling angemerkt dass ein Outfit "nicht so schön ist" und würde direkt geblockt. Durch diese Zensur bleiben natürlich nur noch die Lobhudeleien übrig.


Da hast du Recht, habe auch viele Accounts aufgemacht.. Taff "Styling" sperrt sehr schnell.
Und das auch bei sachlicher, nicht beleidigender Kritik. Auch das FFS sperrt. Das ist wirklich Zensur und verzerrt das Bild zugunsten moralisch überhöht wirkenden Feministinnen... 

BBecci hat eine lange Durststrecke, gestern war ich völlig schockiert.. Wenn man bedenkt, was die mal aufgefahren hat.. Zudem gerade erst das Shooting für die nächste Dessous Linie im Kasten.. Irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief..


----------



## deimudder (26 Juli 2022)

Heute merkt man den Hochsommer mal wieder ganz gewaltig...


----------



## buck danny (27 Juli 2022)

Das Karen heute in etwas grünem faltigem 

RTL Anett wenigstens im Kleid.


----------



## deimudder (27 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Das Karen heute in etwas grünem faltigem
> 
> RTL Anett wenigstens im Kleid.


Karen zum dritten Mal in Folge in Hosen.. Es ist doch Sommer?! Auch sonst nichts geboten, wirklich traurig. 
Eigentlich sollte man sich auf Becci freuen, aber die wird bestimmt auch noch ihren dritten Auftritt verhunzen. Sehr schade


----------



## bodywatch (27 Juli 2022)

Der Vorteil von KH in Hosen ist imho, dass sie sich normal und natürlich bewegt und verhält ... ihre Nylonsocken für die Pumps mussten jetzt aber nicht wirklich zelebriert werden


----------



## Fapperzwo (27 Juli 2022)

Einziger Lichtblick - mal wieder - war Jule


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Juli 2022)

Ich finde es ist nicht nur im FFS, sondern generell im TV meistens gähnende Langeweile angesagt. Fans von bestrumpften Frauenbeinen müssen sich wohl auf etwas kühlere Temperaturen gedulden? Wer weiß was der Herbst/Winter für Modetrends parat hält… 😂


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Juli 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist nicht nur im FFS, sondern generell im TV meistens gähnende Langeweile angesagt. Fans von bestrumpften Frauenbeinen müssen sich wohl auf etwas kühlere Temperaturen gedulden? Wer weiß was der Herbst/Winter für Modetrends parat hält… 😂


Hosenanzüge und Skioverall 🤣


----------



## unsernandi (27 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Das Karen heute in etwas grünem faltigem


Das Grüne - was ist das überhaupt(?) - ist so herausragend schlecht, dass es sicher in die Geschichte des SAT1 Frühstücksfernsehens eingehen wird!! Bei den schlimmsten Outfits aller Zeiten eine sichere Top5 Platzierung.


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man sich auf Becci freuen, aber die wird bestimmt auch noch ihren dritten Auftritt verhunzen.


Korrekt.
3.Tag Becca bei taff und zum 3.Mal eine einzige Enttäuschung.Dieses Mal in unschuldigem Weiß.🙄


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 3.Tag Becca bei taff und zum 3.Mal eine einzige Enttäuschung.Dieses Mal in unschuldigem Weiß.🙄


Leider ist es Standard geworden... Das letzte gute Outfit ist schon eine Ewigkeit her. Sehr schade.


----------



## deimudder (27 Juli 2022)

Eigentlich hat sie keine neue Stylistin, aber so schlimm war es noch nie. Sehr frustrierend. 

Karen auch dauerhaft mega burschikos, mittlerweile sitzt sie als Moderatorin bei den Backstage Berichten nicht mal mehr im Stuhl außen. Früher haben sich die Moderatorinnen dort voller Stolz präsentiert. 

Am Wochenende zur Prime Time gibt es irgendwie auch keine Highlights mehr. Braucht man bald nicht mehr einschalten, das lineare Fernsehen..


----------



## bodywatch (27 Juli 2022)

Also FFS und RTL kann man als Mann, der sich auch gerne mal chic gekleidete Moderatorinnen anschauen mag, eigentlich nicht mehr zumuten.
FFS ist eine reine Frauensendung geworden, dementsprechend die Stylings und das Gequatsche, aber auch die Themen der Sendung.
Diese weichgespülten C(l)o-Sitzer, die aber wirklich so gut wie alles "toooll" finden an ihren Kolleginnen, und dieser verhinderte Kita-Klimperer setzen dem allen dann noch die Spitze auf.
Na ja, und RTL meint seriös zu sein weil die Moderatoren hinterm Pult versteckt werden.
Sehr schade die Entwicklung, früher ein Grund gutgelaunt in den Tag zu starten ... jetzt eben N-TV und Welt.


----------



## deaman (28 Juli 2022)

Die Lage gut zusammen gefasst und formuliert.


----------



## feetie (28 Juli 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Also FFS und RTL kann man als Mann, der sich auch gerne mal chic gekleidete Moderatorinnen anschauen mag, eigentlich nicht mehr zumuten.
> FFS ist eine reine Frauensendung geworden, dementsprechend die Stylings und das Gequatsche, aber auch die Themen der Sendung.
> Diese weichgespülten C(l)o-Sitzer, die aber wirklich so gut wie alles "toooll" finden an ihren Kolleginnen, und dieser verhinderte Kita-Klimperer setzen dem allen dann noch die Spitze auf.
> Na ja, und RTL meint seriös zu sein weil die Moderatoren hinterm Pult versteckt werden.
> Sehr schade die Entwicklung, früher ein Grund gutgelaunt in den Tag zu starten ... jetzt eben N-TV und Welt.


Meines Erachtens passt das so nicht... gerade in ihrer letzten Auftrittswoche hatte Alina doch einige durchaus sexy Outfits an, zeigte viel Bein und ab und an auch mal "keine Sneakers". In den Karen- und leider auch oft in den Marlene-Wochen (die für mich die "schlimmste" Entwicklung darstellt - von sexy/witzig bis leider viel zu oft augenschmerzend und vor allem pseudo-moralisch) stimme ich Dir aber (leider) zu.

Gerade die ARD bietet meines Erachtens eine gute Alternative: sexy, sympathische und sogar kompetent (wirkende) Moderatorinnen... und Mirjam Meinhardt beim ZDF finde ich auch recht stark - alles natürlich weit weniger effektvoll und boulevardesque.


----------



## Fapperzwo (28 Juli 2022)

Sehe ich ein wenig anders. Bei SAT1 macht mir tatsächlich Alina zurzeit am meisten Freude, die Dauersneaker scheinen vorbei zu sein.
Am Witzigsten finde ich immer noch Marlene, die auch immer noch ein heißer Feger ist, aber in letzter Zeit leider oft modisch verunstaltet wird.
Über Karen brauchen wir nicht reden, Jule allerdings meistens erfreulich, ebenso Amira und Vanessa.
RTL ist für mich die größte Enttäuschung, nicht nur wegen der Pulte. Was waren das noch für Zeiten mit Roberta, die nur noch Mittags moderiert, mit AFE und mit Eva Imhof im Wetter (die auch nur noch ab Nachmittag dran ist). Welch eine Freude für Freunde gepflegter Beine.
ARD mi kleinem, biederen Studio und für mich langweiliger Susan Link, besser mit der quirligen Anna Planken.
ZDF ist für mich schöner anzuschauen, aber Mirjam und Harriet finde ich auch eher seriös als scharf...
Fazit: Sat1 für seichte Unterhaltung und manchmal nette Anblicke, ZDF für Interessante Informationen.


----------



## Buster (28 Juli 2022)

Britt @ FFS könnte auch mal was Stylisch sich ändern,kommt mir wat "Ich trau mich noch nicht" rüber


----------



## deimudder (29 Juli 2022)

Wer hätte mal gedacht, dass Vivi besser angezogen wird als Becci... 

Taff Weekend scheint sich dieses Wochenende wohl trotz Kutte zu lohnen


----------



## Big*Ben (29 Juli 2022)

Sieht doch klasse aus, vielen Dank


----------



## deimudder (29 Juli 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Sieht doch klasse aus, vielen Dank


Ja bin trotzdem super enttäuscht, dass es bei Becci eine komplette Hosen Woche war


----------



## Crownmaster (29 Juli 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Wer hätte mal gedacht, dass Vivi besser angezogen wird als Becci...
> 
> Taff Weekend scheint sich dieses Wochenende wohl trotz Kutte zu lohnen.





deimudder schrieb:


> Ja bin trotzdem super enttäuscht, dass es bei Becci eine komplette Hosen Woche war


Leider ist dafür das Outfit heute eine absolute Katastrophe. Taff kann man eigentlich nur noch schauen, wenn Annemarie da ist.


----------



## buck danny (29 Juli 2022)

Karen heute auch wieder grauslig unterwegs, Nachthemd und Turnschuhe


----------



## deimudder (29 Juli 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Karen heute auch wieder grauslig unterwegs, Nachthemd und Turnschuhe


Absolut grausam, aber bei ihr geht es nur noch feministisch zu. Hosen und hohe Schuhe oder was hässliches mit Weisslatschen


----------



## Tibon (29 Juli 2022)

Diese Woche war senderübergreifend echt der bisherige Tiefpunkt, viel schlimmer kann es wirklich nicht mehr werden.😡


----------



## Crownmaster (29 Juli 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Diese Woche war senderübergreifend echt der bisherige Tiefpunkt, viel schlimmer kann es wirklich nicht mehr werden.😡


Ich schaue mir manche Sendungen auch gar nicht mehr an bzw verzichte auf Caps. Es sei denn, ich bekomme eine Ausnahme mit, so wie bei Vivi für Taff Weekend. 
Das FFS habe ich diese Woche komplett an mir vorbei gehen lassen. Ebenso wie ich auch Brisant nicht mehr aktiv verfolge. Schade drum, aber was soll man machen. 

Nächste Woche scheint Alina wieder zu moderieren. Da werde ich wieder einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## deimudder (30 Juli 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir manche Sendungen auch gar nicht mehr an bzw verzichte auf Caps. Es sei denn, ich bekomme eine Ausnahme mit, so wie bei Vivi für Taff Weekend.
> Das FFS habe ich diese Woche komplett an mir vorbei gehen lassen. Ebenso wie ich auch Brisant nicht mehr aktiv verfolge. Schade drum, aber was soll man machen.
> 
> Nächste Woche scheint Alina wieder zu moderieren. Da werde ich wieder einen Blick riskieren.


Montags ist immerhin noch Vanessa da  

Das Outfit von Vivi ist übrigens ein Gefallen für Vanessa Mai, ist aur deren Kollektion. Vielleicht nur deshalb positiv zu bewerten


----------



## buck danny (1 Aug. 2022)

Alina heute durchaus sehenswert.....


----------



## Atavist (1 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Alina heute durchaus sehenswert.....



Mag zwar keine Blockabsätze, aber immer noch besser als ödes Flachlatschengedöns. Und für eine Frau, die so ansehnliche Beine hat, sollte es eigentlich eine selbstverständliche Passion sein, sie vor allem an wärmeren Tagen auch angemessen in Szene zu setzen (auch wenn das Studio klimatisiert ist).

Was das Schuhthema betrifft, fand ich kürzlich zusammen mit meiner Teenie-Nichte beim Shoppen in Essen in einem kitschigen Klamottenladen ein Szenario vor, das kaum typischer für heutige Verhältnisse sein konnte: Direkt neben dem Eingang begann die Schuhabteilung mit einer großen Auswahl von Stilettos, teilweise mit richtigen Killer-Heels - und um uns herum waren in diesem Bereich außer meiner Nichte sonst nur (süd-)osteuropäisch- oder arabischstämmige Frauen zu sehen: Klischee voll erfüllt.



Nach ein paar kurzen Blicken auf die Preisetiketten hab ich meine zunächst begeisterte Begleitung dann aber schnell wieder hinauskomplimentiert, denn solchen Ramsch (10,- oder 16,- EUR pro Paar!) sollte keine Frau ihren Füßen zumuten ...


----------



## Crownmaster (1 Aug. 2022)

Mir persönlich hat das Outfit nicht so gefallen. Voll schlabberig die Hose. Einen richtigen Mini werden wir bei Alina wohl auch nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## deimudder (1 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Alina heute durchaus sehenswert.....


Hätte mir ihre Rückkehr schlimm vorgestellt, aber sie ist deutlich besser drauf als früher. 
Bin auch kein Fan von Block Absätzen, aber zusammen mit Vanessa im Bild war das heute schön anzusehen


----------



## marillo (1 Aug. 2022)

In dieser FFS Woche ist mal wieder die unfotogenste Truppe beisammen.
Klar, allesamt attraktive Menschen.
Nicht, dass es mich interessieren würde, und ich weiß, Thumbnails sind meist "random", aber Boschmann, Merkau und Haunerland sehen immer angestrengt aus.


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Aug. 2022)

Heute wieder ein Tag zum Vergessen...


----------



## deimudder (2 Aug. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Heute wieder ein Tag zum Vergessen...


Immerhin Amira ganz gut im Mini und Mareile nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mareile nicht ganz schlecht


Also ich fand sie sehr gut heute! Bin ja sonst immer sehr kritisch, was ihre Outfits angeht, aber heute isses super!


----------



## deimudder (2 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Also ich fand sie sehr gut heute! Bin ja sonst immer sehr kritisch, was ihre Outfits angeht, aber heute isses super!


Im Vergleich zu sonst ja, aber früher war das mal Standard und deutlich über dem Knie war eine tolle Überraschung  
Aber ja ich will mich nicht beschweren, das ist wie gesagt eine deutliche Verbesserung und nett anzusehen. Mittlerweile schalte ich ja wirklich konsequent ab, wenn es grottig ist


----------



## SevenDays (4 Aug. 2022)

Ist ja schön das man heut mal wieder Beine sieht aber wer zum ... hat eigentlich diese hässlichen kurzen Schlabber Hosen wieder als "IN" ausgegeben.


----------



## Crownmaster (4 Aug. 2022)

SevenDays schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das man heut mal wieder Beine sieht aber wer zum ... hat eigentlich diese hässlichen kurzen Schlabber Hosen wieder als "IN" ausgegeben.


Es ist frustrierend. Wenn wir Alina jetzt auch nicht mehr im Mini sehen, wird es langsam wirklich eng. 
Janique hat bei RTL auch eine längere Mini Pause eingelegt. Nur noch Hosen und lange Kleider. Trotz Hitze...


----------



## deimudder (4 Aug. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Es ist frustrierend. Wenn wir Alina jetzt auch nicht mehr im Mini sehen, wird es langsam wirklich eng.
> Janique hat bei RTL auch eine längere Mini Pause eingelegt. Nur noch Hosen und lange Kleider. Trotz Hitze...


Janique hat das am Anfang ausprobiert und hat Mini jetzt nicht mehr nötig. Freue mich auf Angela Braun, die zieht das gerne an


----------



## Crownmaster (4 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Janique hat das am Anfang ausprobiert und hat Mini jetzt nicht mehr nötig. Freue mich auf Angela Braun, die zieht das gerne an


Mal sehen, wie es bei den News aussieht, aber bei RTL ist es leider schnell bergab gegangen. Schade...


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> hat Mini jetzt nicht mehr nötig


Da ist jetzt halt die Frage, ob das von ihr ausgeht oder von der Styling-Abteilung. Bei den Geschmacksverbrechen, die die sogenannten "Stylisten" im deutschen Fernsehen so verüben, wundert mich gar nix mehr.


----------



## deimudder (4 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Da ist jetzt halt die Frage, ob das von ihr ausgeht oder von der Styling-Abteilung. Bei den Geschmacksverbrechen, die die sogenannten "Stylisten" im deutschen Fernsehen so verüben, wundert mich gar nix mehr.


Glaube am Anfang hat sie sich an Angela orientiert und jetzt will sie ihren eigenen Kopf durchsetzen.


----------



## feetie (5 Aug. 2022)

Heute gewinnt sehr überraschend die RTL-Moderatorin (deren Namen ich nicht kenne)... die Moderation gefällt mir nicht, aber heute hat sie ein sehr enges Zebra-Top an und zeigt richtig viel Bein.

Janique Johnson im "pinken" Stretch-Kleid zeigt auch viel Bein und Fuß - gefällt mir in der Kombination aber nicht.

Alina leider mit langer Jeans, aber ohne Sneakers.

Barbara im Kleidchen - kommt auf Platz 2


----------



## Fapperzwo (5 Aug. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Heute gewinnt sehr überraschend die RTL-Moderatorin (deren Namen ich nicht kenne)... die Moderation gefällt mir nicht, aber heute hat sie ein sehr enges Zebra-Top an und zeigt richtig viel Bein.


Ist mir heute auch erstmal positiv aufgefallen, sie heißt Vanessa Civiello.

Lecker auch wieder Amira Tröger, sehr luftig und beheelt


----------



## buck danny (5 Aug. 2022)

Na dann hoffen Wir mal das es im Laufe des Tages auch was zum Gucken gibt.
Ich hatte nur kurz rein gezappt und Alina in ihrer zerlumpten Jeans gesehen.


----------



## unsernandi (5 Aug. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> sie heißt Vanessa Civiello.


...und hat sofort den Sprung in meine persönlichen Top 5 geschafft. Ich liebe sie jetzt schon.  

Dass mir das bei RTL mal passieren würde, hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

unsernandi schrieb:


> Ich liebe sie jetzt schon.


Oha, Liebe auf den ersten Blick 😲


----------



## SevenDays (8 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam rettet mir heute wieder den Morgen  wie so oft. Ist schon ein starkes stück wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen besser sind als die Privaten oder werde ich Alt? Den rest hab ich nur kurz gesehen FFS kann ich mir in der Komi nicht geben...


----------



## deimudder (8 Aug. 2022)

SevenDays schrieb:


> Mirjam rettet mir heute wieder den Morgen  wie so oft. Ist schon ein starkes stück wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen besser sind als die Privaten oder werde ich Alt? Den rest hab ich nur kurz gesehen FFS kann ich mir in der Komi nicht geben...


Die Privaten sind heute ein Totalausfall, leider inklusive Vanessa. Irgendwie bezeichnend


----------



## buck danny (8 Aug. 2022)

Also RTL Daniela zumindest im sommerlichen Kleid mit passenden Schuhen. Find ich jetzt so schlecht nicht. War aber leider nur kurz im Bild als sie vorne auf der Treppe saß.


----------



## bodywatch (8 Aug. 2022)

Tja, die einzige noch einigermassen sexy und feminin gekleidete FFS Matadorin hat dann trotzdem noch auf Bein gesetzt ...


----------



## deimudder (8 Aug. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Tja, die einzige noch einigermassen sexy und feminin gekleidete FFS Matadorin hat dann trotzdem noch auf Bein gesetzt ...


Bezeichnend, obwohl es doch gar nicht so sexy ist. Die Zicken wollen nur nichts mehr anziehen, das über Hausfrau hinausgeht


----------



## Crownmaster (8 Aug. 2022)

Sehen wir es positiv. Die mal wieder stattfindenen Karen Wochen sind egal geworden, jetzt wo Alina und Marlene keine Lust mehr zu haben scheinen.


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Aug. 2022)

Das Schlimme ist ja das Karens Körper weiß Gott nich schlecht ist, aber der dazugehörige Rest … 😉


----------



## feetie (8 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bezeichnend, obwohl es doch gar nicht so sexy ist. Die Zicken wollen nur nichts mehr anziehen, das über Hausfrau hinausgeht


Ich verstehe das als "ironisch" vor allem bzgl. der Schuhe...


----------



## deimudder (8 Aug. 2022)

Ist schon ernst gemeint, der Schlitz im Mädchen Kleid ist halt etwas zu groß.. Von einem engen Mini sprechen wir hier gar nicht


----------



## SevenDays (8 Aug. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Tja, die einzige noch einigermassen sexy und feminin gekleidete FFS Matadorin hat dann trotzdem noch auf Bein gesetzt ...



Sehr schade das sie das nicht getragen hat das wäre ein 1 mit Sternchen gewehsen.


----------



## Crownmaster (8 Aug. 2022)

SevenDays schrieb:


> Sehr schade das sie das nicht getragen hat das wäre ein 1 mit Sternchen gewehsen.


Ich finds nichtmal übertrieben sexy. Ok ein Schlitz, aber ansonsten sehr großzügig geschnitten...


----------



## Atavist (9 Aug. 2022)

SevenDays schrieb:


> Sehr schade das sie das nicht getragen hat das wäre ein 1 mit Sternchen gewehsen.









WTF - was soll an diesen hässlichen Fetzen und den noch übleren Tretern denn ansatzweise reizvoll sein ...


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Also beim ZDF kann man[n] heute wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Also beim ZDF kann man[n] heute wirklich nicht meckern.


Einzig über die ewig gleiche Kleiderauswahl, muss ihr doch selbst mal auffallen


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Einzig über die ewig gleiche Kleiderauswahl, muss ihr doch selbst mal auffallen


Man weiß ja nicht, ob sie das nicht vielleicht intern schon mal angesprochen hat... Muss ja nicht alles in die Öffentlichkeit.
Ansonsten heißt es doch immer, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sparen sollen. Tun sie es dann, isses auch nicht recht.


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nicht, ob sie das nicht vielleicht intern schon mal angesprochen hat... Muss ja nicht alles in die Öffentlichkeit.
> Ansonsten heißt es doch immer, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sparen sollen. Tun sie es dann, isses auch nicht recht.


Der rbb hat jedenfalls nicht gespart😂


----------



## bodywatch (9 Aug. 2022)

KH mit dem Softie Herrn Brungs ... harte Kost


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Aug. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> KH mit dem Softie Herrn Brungs ... harte Kost


Herr Brungs steht wie alle für AK, und damit meine ich nicht Atomkraftwerk 😉


----------



## Atavist (9 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ansonsten heißt es doch immer, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sparen sollen. Tun sie es dann, isses auch nicht recht.



Gebührenzahler, die nicht bereit sind, schicke und betont feminine Kleidung an reizvollen Damen zu finanzieren, sollten mit Zwangskonsum von Dunja-Hayali-Sendungen nicht unter einem Jahr bestraft werden.


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Aug. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Gebührenzahler, die nicht bereit sind, schicke und betont feminine Kleidung an reizvollen Damen zu finanzieren, sollten mit Zwangskonsum von Dunja-Hayali-Sendungen nicht unter einem Jahr bestraft werden.


Hayali trägt das mit Sicherheit nur weil ihr ganzer Körper tätowiert ist, das ist komischerweise nicht TV like, altbackene Klamotten dagegen schon 😉


----------



## deimudder (9 Aug. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> KH mit dem Softie Herrn Brungs ... harte Kost


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## buck danny (9 Aug. 2022)

🥴😵‍💫


----------



## Atavist (9 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...



Wo ich dieses Foto gerade sehe: Greift dieser dämliche Trend des Gürtelverzichts jetzt auch schon bei den Typen um sich? Dieser fehlende Kontrast sieht ja schon bei der aktuellen Damenmode scheiße aus und das ist bei männlichen Hosen-Trägern auch nicht anders ...


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> weil ihr ganzer Körper tätowiert ist


Joa, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Ist wohl ähnlich bei Julia Kleine (WDR), die zumindest ein großes Tattoo aufm Rücken hat.


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Aug. 2022)

Lieber Tattoos als Strampelanzüge, aber lieber die Wahrheiten in den Berichten so verbiegen wie man es braucht!


----------



## deaman (12 Aug. 2022)

Die Punkt 6 RTL Moderatorin zeigt heute früh in so mindestens der ersten 3/4 Stunde im Sitzen am Boden auf der Kante und auch auf der Couch aber ungewöhnlich viel Einblicke auf ihre Beine in ihrer kurzen weiten Hose.
Sollte das nicht vielleicht jemand Aufnehmen?


----------



## deimudder (12 Aug. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Die Punkt 6 RTL Moderatorin zeigt heute früh in so mindestens der ersten 3/4 Stunde im Sitzen am Boden auf der Kante und auch auf der Couch aber ungewöhnlich viel Einblicke auf ihre Beine in ihrer kurzen weiten Hose.
> Sollte das nicht vielleicht jemand Aufnehmen?


Stimmt, Dani ist eigentlich eine sehr hübsche, zeigt aber nie was. Sieht gut aus heute! 

Auch bei Karen sind heute für sie fast "pornöse" Verhältnisse..  ein gewagte Lederrock, der kurz ÜBER dem Knie endet


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Aug. 2022)

Karen finde ich heute mal richtig geil, auch nicht so verkrampft wie sonst, richtig locker !!


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Karen finde ich heute mal richtig geil, auch nicht so verkrampft wie sonst, richtig locker !!



Ja ein super Outfit heute, klasse.


----------



## deimudder (12 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Karen finde ich heute mal richtig geil, auch nicht so verkrampft wie sonst, richtig locker !!


Um 9:40 hatte Karen ein paar "Unfälle", daher wurde am Schluss der Rock wieder schön eingeklemmt  
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hochauflösende Bewegtbilder davon


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Um 9:40 hatte Karen ein paar "Unfälle", daher wurde am Schluss der Rock wieder schön eingeklemmt
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand hochauflösende Bewegtbilder davon


Zurück zum Spießertum 🤣


----------



## Crownmaster (14 Aug. 2022)

Alina heute zwar mit Bein, dafür schaute die Hose eher nach Windel aus. Gruselig... Ich bin raus...


----------



## buck danny (15 Aug. 2022)

Heute Montag ganz ordentlicher Start in die Woche mit Marlene aber auch AFE im Sommerkleid und ordentliches sommerliches Schuhzeuch.Vanessa auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## deimudder (15 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Heute Montag ganz ordentlicher Start in die Woche mit Marlene aber auch AFE im Sommerkleid und ordentliches sommerliches Schuhzeuch.Vanessa auch so nicht schlecht.


Nach langer Zeit legt Vanessa endlich mal wieder "zwei" raus  
So geht Sommer


----------



## Big*Ben (15 Aug. 2022)

Kirsten heute wieder in einem kurzen, eng anliegenden Kleid, verdammt sexy 😊


----------



## Sepp2500 (15 Aug. 2022)

Marlene zeigt ihre Beine heute auch ziemlich gut


----------



## Big*Ben (15 Aug. 2022)

Sepp2500 schrieb:


> Marlene zeigt ihre Beine heute auch ziemlich gut


Jetzt statt vieler Löcher im Shirt nur 3 Große 😉


----------



## Crownmaster (15 Aug. 2022)

Leider wieder sone komische Hose. Da sind nach Jahren endlich mal wieder Minis in und wir bekommen keinen einzigen seit Wochen zu sehen. Nix, nada, nothing...


----------



## SevenDays (16 Aug. 2022)

Heute ist ja mal wieder ein Tag zum Abschalten, da kann man beruhigt weiter Schlafen wenn man kann, ganz schlimm...


----------



## Big*Ben (17 Aug. 2022)

Anna heute im sexy Minikleid, Kirsten im berühmten F…-Me-Kleid, super Start in den Tag 😊


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Bei diesen wunderbaren Beinen geht es euch wirklich nur um den Blick unter den Rock?
Oder wo soll der Unterschied zu den wirklich extrem kurzen Shorts liegen? 
Ich finde Marlene heute extrem aufregend.


----------



## Tibon (17 Aug. 2022)

Viel Schönes heute Morgen auf allen Kanälen, ausnahmsweise mal nichts zu meckern.


----------



## deimudder (17 Aug. 2022)

Noch ist die Hoffnung nicht verloren


----------



## deimudder (17 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Big*Ben (17 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


>


Optisch ein Highlight und das mit 46, auch nicht selbstverständlich 😊


----------



## buck danny (17 Aug. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Bei diesen wunderbaren Beinen geht es euch wirklich nur um den Blick unter den Rock?
> Oder wo soll der Unterschied zu den wirklich extrem kurzen Shorts liegen?
> Ich finde Marlene heute extrem aufregend.


Marlene von der Zusammenstellung im Detail eher nicht so meins. Stiefelchen, komische Hose und so ein schlamper Blüschen. Aber im Prinzip ok.


----------



## Crownmaster (17 Aug. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Bei diesen wunderbaren Beinen geht es euch wirklich nur um den Blick unter den Rock?
> Oder wo soll der Unterschied zu den wirklich extrem kurzen Shorts liegen?
> Ich finde Marlene heute extrem aufregend.


Ich kann selbstverständlich nur für mich sprechen, aber mir geht es nicht um upskirts. Seit meiner Pubertät bin ich einfach hin und weg, wenn attraktive Frauen Miniröcke tragen. Seltsamerweise finde ich das noch schöner als Kleider. Warum auch immer. Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich einen Faible dafür. Ich würde es nicht als Fetisch bezeichnen, weil ich davon nicht "abhängig" bin erotische Gedanken zu entwickeln, dennoch hat mich wohl diesbezüglich ein Ereignis in der Jugend getriggert. (weiß nicht ob die Story jemand wissen will *g*) 
Deswegen bin ich immer etwas traurig, wenn sich ein scheinbarer Mini dann als Hose entpuppt... 
Abgesehen davon mag ich die modisch halt auch nicht. Die Ära der Hot Pants ist ja leider lange vorbei. Die waren eine schöne Alternative, aber natürlich nicht im FFS. Allgemein muss ein sexy Kleidungsstück ja immer gleich entschärft werden heutzutage. Da hat sich irgendwann eine Art "feministische Modepolizei" ins Fernsehen eingeschlichen. Gibt halt noch ein paar Annemaries, die das nicht so eng sehen, aber es gibt auch die Vivis, die früher oft atemberaubend unterwegs waren und heute alles mit Blazern abdecken... Stört mich, ist halt so. 

Blazer, Schlabberbuxen, Jogging Hosen, High Waist, Karottenjeans, XXL Pullis... Mag ich alles nicht. Dazu noch die Turnschuhe...

Schade ist auch, Minis sind diesen Sommer wieder in, aber leider schaffen sie es nicht in die Kleiderständer der Stylist*innen. Ich gendere an der Stelle ausnahmsweise mal...


----------



## Big*Ben (17 Aug. 2022)

Anna in Markt heute in Karottenhosen und einem sagenhaften ärmellosen Oberteil 😊


----------



## Tibon (17 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Noch ist die Hoffnung nicht verloren


Generell scheint mir der Trend im Augenblick etwas zum Positiven hin zu gehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht nur am Wetter liegt.


----------



## buck danny (18 Aug. 2022)

😵‍💫Marlene heute im Nachthemd mit weißen Stiefelchen. AFE in Jeans und Anna in etwas merkwürdigen mit langen Beinen. Hab es nur kurz im sitzen gesehen. Also alles nix arges.


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> 😵‍💫Marlene heute im Nachthemd mit weißen Stiefelchen. AFE in Jeans und Anna in etwas merkwürdigen mit langen Beinen. Hab es nur kurz im sitzen gesehen. Also alles nix arges.


Und drunter die Karen Heinrichs Radler Buxe... Es hat sich einiges verändert bei la Lufen...


----------



## deimudder (18 Aug. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und drunter die Karen Heinrichs Radler Buxe... Es hat sich einiges verändert bei la Lufen...


Bin kein Lufen Fan, aber ja so eine Buxe nimmt komplett die Illusion. Dann schon lieber einen Keuschheitsgürtel darunter packen


----------



## deaman (18 Aug. 2022)

Sat1 Meldung heute: Britt Hagedorn kehrt mit eigenem Talkformat zurück.:. Ab Winter wird Britt Hagedorn auf Sat.1 wieder täglich zu sehen sein..."

Wenn Britt bald wieder täglich nachmittags moderiert, wird das wohl auch ihr FFS Ende bedeuten und Sat1 dann hoffentlich endlich mal jungen FFS Ersatz finden müssen?!


----------



## deimudder (18 Aug. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Sat1 Meldung heute: Britt Hagedorn kehrt mit eigenem Talkformat zurück.:. Ab Winter wird Britt Hagedorn auf Sat.1 wieder täglich zu sehen sein..."
> 
> Wenn Britt bald wieder täglich nachmittags moderiert, wird das wohl auch ihr FFS Ende bedeuten und Sat1 dann hoffentlich endlich mal jungen FFS Ersatz finden müssen?!


Frisches Blut wäre mal wünschenswert, aber wahrscheinlich holt Sat1 die ergraute Schrowange oder Gaby Papenburg in die Show


----------



## marillo (18 Aug. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Sat1 Meldung heute: Britt Hagedorn kehrt mit eigenem Talkformat zurück.:. Ab Winter wird Britt Hagedorn auf Sat.1 wieder täglich zu sehen sein..."


Und im Frühjahr dann wieder zurück ins FFS. Die Zeiten des "Daily-Talks" sind doch schon seit einem Jahrzehnt vorbei. War auch der Grund warum damals Talk Talk Talk eingestellt wurde.

Hoffe aber auf Wiederholungen von Britt der Talk um Eins.


----------



## deimudder (18 Aug. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Und im Frühjahr dann wieder zurück ins FFS. Die Zeiten des "Daily-Talks" sind doch schon seit einem Jahrzehnt vorbei. War auch der Grund warum damals Talk Talk Talk eingestellt wurde.
> 
> Hoffe aber auf Wiederholungen von Britt der Talk um Eins.


TTT mit irgendwelchen dummen Clips aus YouTube mit einer heißen Sonya Kraus würde ich mir auch heute noch ansehen


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Frisches Blut wäre mal wünschenswert, aber wahrscheinlich holt Sat1 die ergraute Schrowange oder Gaby Papenburg in die Show


Die olle Weischenberg für die Promis und den Koschwitz für die Moderation, als Backup Kurt Lotz, Andreas Franke und Andrea Kiewel🙈🙈


----------



## marillo (18 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> TTT mit irgendwelchen dummen Clips aus YouTube mit einer heißen Sonya Kraus würde ich mir auch heute noch ansehen


TTT ohne dumme Clips gucke ich mir manchmal noch an. TTT mit dummen Clips hab ich noch auf VHS.


----------



## Tibon (18 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Die olle Weischenberg für die Promis und den Koschwitz für die Moderation, als Backup Kurt Lotz, Andreas Franke und Andrea Kiewel🙈🙈


Die Karlinders nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Die Karlinders nicht zu vergessen...


Die olle Karlinder müssen wir doch schon jede Woche ertragen 😉


----------



## marillo (19 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Die olle Karlinder müssen wir doch schon jede Woche ertragen 😉


Damals im Doppelpack war eine andere Qualität, nicht!


----------



## Big*Ben (19 Aug. 2022)

Anna heute im kleinen Roten mit gelben Sportschuhen 😱 Kirsten im viel zu langen roten Rock mit Shirt


----------



## buck danny (19 Aug. 2022)

RTL AFE mit Hose. 

Marlene wieder in komischer Hose und
komische.Schuhe.
Am Sonntag kommt das KH wieder bei Sat1.

 😵‍💫


----------



## deimudder (19 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> RTL AFE mit Hose.
> 
> Marlene wieder in komischer Hose und
> komische.Schuhe.
> ...


Karen ist bis auf Montag (Alina) scheinbar die ganze nächste Woche da


----------



## buck danny (19 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Karen ist bis auf Montag (Alina) scheinbar die ganze nächste Woche da


Gut zu wissen


----------



## buck danny (22 Aug. 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht heute die RTL Mädels am sehenswertesten.


----------



## deimudder (22 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht heute die RTL Mädels am sehenswertesten.


Angela Braun top, ansonsten alles flop (sogar Vanessa)


----------



## buck danny (22 Aug. 2022)

Auch die andere bei RTL hat etwas sehr kurzes an, habe sie kurz nach 6;00 auf dem Sofa im sitzen gesehen. Ob Shorts oder Röckchen und das Schuhzeuch waren aber nicht zu erkennen


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Aug. 2022)

Alina in boyfriend Jeans. Was auch sonst...


----------



## deaman (22 Aug. 2022)

Um 5 Uhr morgens draußen muss man eher froh sein das Frau Alina nicht auch einen Wollpulli getragen hat. Und ihre Jeans war doch zumindest eher figurbetont, also boyfriend würde ich das nicht nennen.

RTL Punkt6 ist das jetzt die neue Moderatorin. Die sah man heute ein paar Mal leggy bis zum Anschlag bevor die RTL Kamera ihre Beine geschickt hinter der Vase versteckt hat.


----------



## die macht (22 Aug. 2022)

.......oder auf den punkt gebracht: das dt tv ist nur noch schei..


----------



## Crownmaster (23 Aug. 2022)

Da kommt man von der Nachtschicht nach Hause und dann... Karen... 

Ist Alina krank oder was ist da los?


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Aug. 2022)

Es ist Karen-Woche, Alina war gestern nur eingesprungen, weil Karen zur 2.Klasse Einschulung wollte...


----------



## buck danny (23 Aug. 2022)

Karen wird eingeschult 😒😳🥳🤣


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Aug. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Karen wird eingeschult 😒😳🥳🤣


Eher Fortbildung, Kleider richtig tragen, unverkrampft und sexy🤣


----------



## deimudder (23 Aug. 2022)

Morgen gibt's dann den sexy School Girl Look


----------



## Tibon (23 Aug. 2022)

Wobei Karens Kleid heute gar nicht mal so übel war. Da sind wir schlimmeres gewohnt.


----------



## deimudder (23 Aug. 2022)

Am Sonntag gibt es junge, frische Talente (lol). Martina Reuter, 42 Jahre. Nach der ersten Recherche nichts für mich, wieder mal kein mutiger Move..


----------



## Atavist (23 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Wobei Karens Kleid heute gar nicht mal so übel war. Da sind wir schlimmeres gewohnt.



Yep, vom Muster her fand ich das Kleid auch nicht schlecht. Enger geschnitten und farblich passendere Stilettos, dann wäre das sogar ein richtig gelungener Auftritt gewesen.


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt es junge, frische Talente (lol). Martina Reuter, 42 Jahre. Nach der ersten Recherche nichts für mich, wieder mal kein mutiger Move..


Sieht für mich total unnatürlich aus, und dann auch noch in den Farbkasten gefallen, Fliesenmeißel statt abschminken.


----------



## Sepp2500 (24 Aug. 2022)

Ich finde Martina sehr hübsch


----------



## deaman (25 Aug. 2022)

Schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet das sonst so brave, verklemmte RTL heute im Punkt 678 einen Minuten lagen Beitrag über den Playboy 50 Geburtstag bringt (und auch so viele seiner Schauspielerinnen in den Playboy gelassen hat).

P.S. Ihr könnte ruhig auch mal erwähnen wo diese Martina denn jetzt moderieren wird?!


----------



## Tibon (25 Aug. 2022)

Was ist eigentlich aus Annika Lau geworden? Die ist doch mit großem Brimborium von Sat1 zu RTL gewechselt, um dort das Frühstücks-TV zu moderieren. Irgendwie habe ich sie da noch nie bewusst wahrgenommen. Wäre schade, wenn sie jetzt wieder komplett von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde.


----------



## Big*Ben (25 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Annika Lau geworden? Die ist doch mit großem Brimborium von Sat1 zu RTL gewechselt, um dort das Frühstücks-TV zu moderieren. Irgendwie habe ich sie da noch nie bewusst wahrgenommen. Wäre schade, wenn sie jetzt wieder komplett von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde.


Moderiert irgendeine Sendung am Samstag Vorabend, glaube was mit Gala, eins der typischen Magazine was kein Mensch braucht!


----------



## ZachariasFox (25 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Annika Lau geworden? Die ist doch mit großem Brimborium von Sat1 zu RTL gewechselt, um dort das Frühstücks-TV zu moderieren. Irgendwie habe ich sie da noch nie bewusst wahrgenommen. Wäre schade, wenn sie jetzt wieder komplett von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde.


Gala TV macht sie ....


----------



## deimudder (25 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Annika Lau geworden? Die ist doch mit großem Brimborium von Sat1 zu RTL gewechselt, um dort das Frühstücks-TV zu moderieren. Irgendwie habe ich sie da noch nie bewusst wahrgenommen. Wäre schade, wenn sie jetzt wieder komplett von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde.


Hosen Parade bei Gala TV. Ziemlich unspektakulär


----------



## jens4975 (26 Aug. 2022)

Sonntag Premiere im FFS: Martina Reuter aka die Reuterin („bekannt“ von hse) moderiert zum ersten Mal das Frühstücksfernsehen auf Sat.1


----------



## Tibon (26 Aug. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Sonntag Premiere im FFS: Martina Reuter aka die Reuterin („bekannt“ von hse) moderiert zum ersten Mal das Frühstücksfernsehen auf Sat.1


Nennt sich selbst "Style-Expertin". Na da sind wir ja mal gespannt.


----------



## bodywatch (27 Aug. 2022)

Mir gefällt Martina .. sehr sogar .. hat Temperament, unverkrampfte Auftritte, gnadenlos geile Beine und schöne Füsse, oft sexy und feminines Styling, wunderbar frauliche Frisur und Figur, selbstbewusste und freche Art ... 
fast zu gut um wahr zu sein fürs FFS


----------



## buck danny (27 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Nennt sich selbst "Style-Expertin". Na da sind wir ja mal gespannt.


Genau


----------



## Sepp2500 (28 Aug. 2022)

Martina sieht toll aus gerade im TV und ihr Schmäh ist total interessant.


----------



## celebczj83 (28 Aug. 2022)

Sie sieht sehr gut aus, das Outfit ist nicht so pralle.


----------



## Big*Ben (28 Aug. 2022)

Gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind, ich kann mit der Frau optisch überhaupt nichts anfangen 😁


----------



## scooter44 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ich finde Martina Reuter top! Sieht scharf aus!


----------



## buck danny (28 Aug. 2022)

Hab es nicht im TV gesehen, Outfit an Hand der Bilder 3+.


----------



## blacksunblack (29 Aug. 2022)

Wow - kann man den Heinrichs nicht gegen die schöne Martina tauschen


----------



## deimudder (29 Aug. 2022)

Bisserl füllig ist sie oder? Der erhoffte Befreiungsschlag ist das für mich leider nicht


----------



## Big*Ben (29 Aug. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bisserl füllig ist sie oder? Der erhoffte Befreiungsschlag ist das für mich leider nicht


Die Sendung braucht frisches Gemüse bzw. Fleisch 😁


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Der Markt ist leergekauft - vielleicht täte auch etwas mehr Anspruch vor allem den privaten Sendern gut. Nicht nur Dummfug, bisschen Haut zeigen und insbesondere der Bällchensender Themen aus der Blödzeitung übernehmen.


----------



## deimudder (29 Aug. 2022)

rostlaube schrieb:


> Der Markt ist leergekauft - vielleicht täte auch etwas mehr Anspruch vor allem den privaten Sendern gut. Nicht nur Dummfug, bisschen Haut zeigen und insbesondere der Bällchensender Themen aus der Blödzeitung übernehmen.


Irgendwann muss man halt auch Jungen eine Chance geben, das macht irgendwie niemand mehr.. Oder wollen dir Privaten ins Gras beißen, wenn das ihre mitalterndes Publikum tut?


----------



## Crownmaster (30 Aug. 2022)

Alina gestern sehr enttäuschend, heute immerhin ein kurzes Kleid. Amira leider auch im Boyfriend Look. Mal sehen, was die Woche noch so bringt.


----------



## Fapperzwo (30 Aug. 2022)

Alina top heute, Amira morgen besser


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Alina top heute, Amira morgen besser


Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Big*Ben (30 Aug. 2022)

Wenn es nach mir geht, Jule fest zu den Nachrichten und Ina auf die Couch, wäre ein Grund für mich wieder öfter zu schauen!


----------



## deimudder (30 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht, Jule fest zu den Nachrichten und Ina auf die Couch, wäre ein Grund für mich wieder öfter zu schauen!


Tolle Idee, wer platziert sie bei den Verantwortlichen Loosern?


----------



## bodywatch (30 Aug. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina gestern sehr enttäuschend, heute immerhin ein kurzes Kleid. Amira leider auch im Boyfriend Look. Mal sehen, was die Woche noch so bringt.


Finde ihre F...Me Heels einfach nur richtig scharf


----------



## Big*Ben (31 Aug. 2022)

Anna heute ganz grausam, gelbe Hose, Shirt und blaue Kutte, da kriegt man Augenkrebs 🙈


----------



## Crownmaster (31 Aug. 2022)

Dafür Amira und Alina sehr gut heute. Endlich mal wieder.


----------



## Big*Ben (31 Aug. 2022)

Anna in Markt auch ne Katastrophe, gelbe Hose von heute morgen, gestreifte Weste oder so ähnlich 🙈


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Joa, der Herbst ist ausgebrochen...


----------



## nitro1000 (1 Sep. 2022)

Alina heute ein absoluter Traum. Hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben sie mal wieder in nem knappen Mini zu sehen.


----------



## deimudder (1 Sep. 2022)

Wenn das wirklich ein Mini sein sollte, ziehe ich meinen Hut..


----------



## buck danny (1 Sep. 2022)

Ja das sieht mal richtig gut aus. Gestern das Jeansteil war zwar kurz aber das wars auch schon und dann noch komische Stiefelchen. Nee las mal.


----------



## Tibon (1 Sep. 2022)

Alina wie zu besten Zeiten, auch wenn das wohl eine Shorts und kein Minirock ist. Anna Planken im Kleinen Schwarzen auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Da kann man nicht meckern heute Morgen.


----------



## Crownmaster (1 Sep. 2022)

Ist ein Hosenrock. Aber ich will nicht meckern. Drei mal ihre wunderschöne Beine sehen zu dürfen.


----------



## feetie (1 Sep. 2022)

Ich find Alina heute richtig klasse


----------



## deimudder (1 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ist ein Hosenrock. Aber ich will nicht meckern. Drei mal ihre wunderschöne Beine sehen zu dürfen.


Dachte auch erst unsere Zicke lässt maximal nen Hosenrock raus, aber glaube fast es ist ein echter Rock..


----------



## Fapperzwo (1 Sep. 2022)

Sieht jedenfalls von außen wie ein Röckchen aus... Aber was auch immer, es sieht endgeil aus


----------



## deaman (1 Sep. 2022)

Gab es eindeutige Szenen ob das jetzt ein Super-Mini oder "nur" eine Shorts ist?


----------



## Fapperzwo (1 Sep. 2022)

In einer Outdoor Instastory sieht es von hinten leider nach Hotpants aus...


----------



## deimudder (1 Sep. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Sieht jedenfalls von außen wie ein Röckchen aus... Aber was auch immer, es sieht endgeil aus


Social media entlarvt, dass es doch ein Hosenrock ist. Trotzdem gibt's heute nichts zu meckern, sehr schön! 
1- leichte Abzüge nur in der B-Note für die klobigen Absätze und dafür, dass es doch kein echter Rock ist


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Sep. 2022)

Flaute am Freitag. Schade, dass Alina sich für einen Vivi Geppert Anzug entschieden hat...


----------



## Fapperzwo (2 Sep. 2022)

Tagessieg für Amira mit kurzer Hose und Heels


----------



## nitro1000 (2 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Flaute am Freitag. Schade, dass Alina sich für einen Vivi Geppert Anzug entschieden hat...


Finde die Geppertschen Anzüge schlimmer. Irgendwie hat mir auch das Outfit an Alina gefallen. Darf aber natürlich die Ausnahme bleiben.


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Sep. 2022)

nitro1000 schrieb:


> Finde die Geppertschen Anzüge schlimmer. Irgendwie hat mir auch das Outfit an Alina gefallen. Darf aber natürlich die Ausnahme bleiben.


Allerdings hat Vivi manchmal neckische Oberteile bzw. Stoffstreifen unter der Kutte😉


----------



## Crownmaster (5 Sep. 2022)

Ein Satz mit x, das war wohl nix. Marlene mal wieder Hosenmax...


----------



## jens4975 (5 Sep. 2022)

Frau Blumhagen mehr als nur okay


----------



## deimudder (5 Sep. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Frau Blumhagen mehr als nur okay


Mega Schlitz im Kleid und sie durfte sich sogar von dieser pikanten Seite zeigen... 
Ina auch toll heute!


----------



## bodywatch (5 Sep. 2022)

Fand das Schlussbild auch sehr sexy .. Ina und Vanessa mit mega Beinen, MaLu wie die beiden anderen mit sexy Heels .. das passt


----------



## buck danny (6 Sep. 2022)

Heute wieder eher mau, einzig Lena Kesting aber die Treter oder bei Marlene Stiefelchen. Die.neue beim Moma auch mau.


----------



## deimudder (6 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski rettet den Morgen beim FFS! Hat gestern beim Lascana Event auch eine tolle Show hingelegt


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Sep. 2022)

Was ist knittriger, Marlenes Outfit oder ihr Gesicht? 🤔😉


----------



## buck danny (6 Sep. 2022)

Outfit des Grauens, aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## deimudder (6 Sep. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Was ist knittriger, Marlenes Outfit oder ihr Gesicht? 🤔😉


Bin mittlerweile für einen regelmäßigen Austausch des Personals. Dann tritt keine Trägheit und Selbstgefälligkeit auf und die jüngeren geben sich einfach mehr Mühe!


----------



## dante_23 (6 Sep. 2022)

zappte heute morgen durch´s programm, und sah *daniela will* bei rtl "guten morgen" 
- wusste gar nicht, dass sie jetzt auch bei rtl moderiert.

optisch find´ ich sie ganz ok. doch was bei ihr hervorsticht, und womit man nicht unbedingt rechnet, da Sie doch recht schlank ist, ist ihr großer und dicker hintern! 

als sie noch bei Welt moderiert hat, und solche beiträge moderiert hat, habe ich es kaum erwarten können, bis Sie sich zur Wand dreht, um ihren hintern zu präsentieren.... traumhaft.
wisst ihr, ob man den jetzt bei rtl auch öfter zu sehen bekommt????


----------



## celebczj83 (6 Sep. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Was ist knittriger, Marlenes Outfit oder ihr Gesicht? 🤔😉


Ich empfinde diesen Kommentarals respektlos, sorry. Marlene ist 51 Jahre alt. Und dafür sieht sie phantastisch aus.


----------



## deimudder (6 Sep. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> zappte heute morgen durch´s programm, und sah *daniela will* bei rtl "guten morgen"
> - wusste gar nicht, dass sie jetzt auch bei rtl moderiert.
> 
> optisch find´ ich sie ganz ok. doch was bei ihr hervorsticht, und womit man nicht unbedingt rechnet, da Sie doch recht schlank ist, ist ihr großer und dicker hintern!
> ...


Ist öfter da, aber zu 99% in langweiligen Klamotten


----------



## dante_23 (6 Sep. 2022)

als nichts mit viel haut etc.? oh man.....


----------



## siamstore (6 Sep. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Was ist knittriger, Marlenes Outfit oder ihr Gesicht? 🤔😉


Was ist kleiner, Big*Bens Verstand oder sein Piepmatz? Wer bist du, dass du hier ständig Frauen beleidigst, nur wile sie nicht deinem Beuteschema oder deinem beknacktem Klamottenfetisch entsprechen?


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Sep. 2022)

siamstore schrieb:


> Was ist kleiner, Big*Bens Verstand oder sein Piepmatz? Wer bist du, dass du hier ständig Frauen beleidigst, nur wile sie nicht deinem Beuteschema oder deinem beknacktem Klamottenfetisch entsprechen?


Dann gehe doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran und lass deine persönlichen Beleidigungen !


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Victoria Swarovski rettet den Morgen beim FFS!


So isses


----------



## Crownmaster (7 Sep. 2022)

Und wieder ne Hose... Die Ära sexy Marlene ist vorbei. Tut verdammt weh, aber was soll man machen... Zeiten ändern sich...


----------



## feetie (7 Sep. 2022)

Immerhin überzeugt Österreich zumindest teilweise und hatte erfreulicherweise diese Woche 2 Damen am Start.


----------



## justmemexx (7 Sep. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde diesen Kommentarals respektlos, sorry. Marlene ist 51 Jahre alt. Und dafür sieht sie phantastisch aus.


Er hat aber trotzdem recht 🤷‍♂️


----------



## celebczj83 (7 Sep. 2022)

justmemexx schrieb:


> Er hat aber trotzdem recht 🤷‍♂️


Ach, womit denn? Sein Kommentar war eine Frage, die eindeutig abwertend gemeint war. Sowas ist in meinen Augen bescheuert.
Wenn das hier gefeiert wird, okay. Dann such ich mir ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Atavist (7 Sep. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Sein Kommentar war eine Frage, die eindeutig abwertend gemeint war.



Der Kommentar ist nicht nur abfällig, sondern auch völlig gaga. Selbst wenn Marlene an der Seite von einem 25-jährigen Adonis gesichtet würde, müsste man sich fragen, wer da eigentlich wessen Trophäe ist.

Über die Klamotten kann man ja sagen, was man will, aber vor allem für ihr Alter ist diese Frau ein Knaller. Und selbst, wenn sie aussähe wie Beate Uhse in deren späten Jahren, kann man sich solche Sprüche getrost sonstwohin stecken.


----------



## feetie (7 Sep. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Immerhin überzeugt Österreich zumindest teilweise und hatte erfreulicherweise diese Woche 2 Damen am Start.


----------



## deimudder (7 Sep. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


>


Welcher Sender ist das nochmal?


----------



## justmemexx (7 Sep. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Der Kommentar ist nicht nur abfällig, sondern auch völlig gaga. Selbst wenn Marlene an der Seite von einem 25-jährigen Adonis gesichtet würde, müsste man sich fragen, wer da eigentlich wessen Trophäe


Und eine Person in dem Zusammenhang als Trophäe zu bezeichnen, ist natürlich nicht abwertend und gaga....alles klar


----------



## marillo (8 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Welcher Sender ist das nochmal?


Afaik Puls 4 aus Österreich.


----------



## deimudder (8 Sep. 2022)

Hallelujah, Rebecca Mir heute nach ewig langer Zeit im Mini! Zwar mit Kutte, aber was solls! 
Reinschauen lohnt sich heute


----------



## feetie (8 Sep. 2022)

Hier mal der Auslbick auf morgen... leider beides nicht allzu zeigefreudig... ich hoffe dennoch auf rechts:


----------



## Crownmaster (8 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hallelujah, Rebecca Mir heute nach ewig langer Zeit im Mini! Zwar mit Kutte, aber was solls!
> Reinschauen lohnt sich heute


Leider wieder ein Hosenrock. Sieht man bei Insta ganz deutlich.


----------



## deimudder (8 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Leider wieder ein Hosenrock. Sieht man bei Insta ganz deutlich.


In Zeiten der Inflation nehmen irgendwie auch die Mogelpackungen zu 
Trotzdem ein riesiger Fortschritt im Vergleich zu sonst


----------



## Crownmaster (9 Sep. 2022)

Liebe Marlene, was hast du mich enttäuscht die letzten Wochen und Monate und wie sehr freue ich mich über das heutige Outfit. Endlich mal wieder ein schicker Mini und dazu noch aus Leder. Da werden müde Augen munter. Weiter so!!!


----------



## bodywatch (9 Sep. 2022)

So schön die (gelegentlichen) sexy Stylings von Marlene, Alina, Rebecca, Annemarie und Co. auch sein mögen ... ich vermisse sehr eine Protagonistin für Nylons, bestenfalls Halterlosen, im deutschen TV ... sprichwörtlich tote Hosse.
Was war das schön mit Maxi, auch wenn sie zuletzt keine Blitzer mehr lieferte.


----------



## deimudder (10 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> So schön die (gelegentlichen) sexy Stylings von Marlene, Alina, Rebecca, Annemarie und Co. auch sein mögen ... ich vermisse sehr eine Protagonistin für Nylons, bestenfalls Halterlosen, im deutschen TV ... sprichwörtlich tote Hosse.
> Was war das schön mit Maxi, auch wenn sie zuletzt keine Blitzer mehr lieferte.


Annemarie hatte früher ab und zu was in petto, auch beim FFS sehr selten, aber das gilt mittlerweile bestimmt als "zu sexy"


----------



## deimudder (10 Sep. 2022)

Achtung!! Lacher des Jahrzehnts....
Spätestens jetzt müssen wir alle eine Beschwerde an den Vorstand schreiben.. Oder soll das eine komplette Neuausrichtung werden???


----------



## deaman (10 Sep. 2022)

Sat1: "Anstelle der Scripted-Reality-Sendungen soll Live-TV rücken. Ein Format namens „Volles Haus – Sat.1 Live“ ist bereits für Winter 2022/23 angekündigt."
"Moderiert wird die Show von Jasmin Wagner und Jochen Schropp. Ursprünglich war auch geplant, TV-Legende Britt Hagedorn und ihre bereits in den 90er und 00er Jahren erfolgreiche Show „Britt – Der Talk um eins“ im Anschluss neu aufzulegen.* Tatsächlich war die Resonanz auf diese Ankündigung wohl so positiv, dass sich die Verantwortlichen entscheiden haben, das Comeback vorzuverlegen. „Britt – Der Talk“ startet deswegen bereits am 24. Oktober."*

Britt ist also wohl schon in Kürze weg vom FFS, es wird also dringend Zeit für Sat1 einen hübschen jungen FFS Ersatz zu finden?!


----------



## deimudder (11 Sep. 2022)

Nächste Woche ist übrigens Karen im FFS


----------



## Nylonalex786 (12 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> So schön die (gelegentlichen) sexy Stylings von Marlene, Alina, Rebecca, Annemarie und Co. auch sein mögen ... ich vermisse sehr eine Protagonistin für Nylons, bestenfalls Halterlosen, im deutschen TV ... sprichwörtlich tote Hosse.
> Was war das schön mit Maxi, auch wenn sie zuletzt keine Blitzer mehr lieferte.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Hoffe im Herbst/Winter auf mehr Nylon-Outfits bei den Damen.


----------



## feetie (12 Sep. 2022)

Heute senderübergreifend langeweile - einzig Karen (!) zeigt Bein...


----------



## buck danny (12 Sep. 2022)

Ja Karen durchaus sehenswert, das ich das mal schreiben muß


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Sep. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Ja Karen durchaus sehenswert, das ich das mal schreiben muß


Das sagt alles über die anderen Sender heute aus !


----------



## deimudder (12 Sep. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Das sagt alles über die anderen Sender heute aus !


Blöder Kommentar! Karen kann, wenn sie will.. Heute sieht sie sehr gut aus, auch Annika Lau, die heute RTL moderiert sieht überraschend gut aus im Kleid


----------



## bodywatch (12 Sep. 2022)

Hm ... irgendwie ist Karen aber falsch beraten beim Styling, das Kleid in Verbindung mit den Stiefeln hat etwas von "countryside" und verkürzt ihre eigentlich langen Beinen ... eigentlich schade bei kolportierten 175 cm Grösse

Edit:
Ich hab versucht die Sendung ein wenig mit Ton zu verfolgen ... die "männliche" Besetzung ist nicht auszuhalten ... wird aber hier nicht mehr thematisiert? Grausam.
Einzig die Schlussbemerkung mit "wir sind das wahre Kinderparadies" kann ich so vollumfänglich als gelungen und gut formuliert betrachten.


----------



## deimudder (12 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Hm ... irgendwie ist Karen aber falsch beraten beim Styling, das Kleid in Verbindung mit den Stiefeln hat etwas von "countryside" und verkürzt ihre eigentlich langen Beinen ... eigentlich schade bei kolportierten 175 cm Grösse
> 
> Edit:
> Ich hab versucht die Sendung ein wenig mit Ton zu verfolgen ... die "männliche" Besetzung ist nicht auszuhalten ... wird aber hier nicht mehr thematisiert? Grausam.
> Einzig die Schlussbemerkung mit "wir sind das wahre Kinderparadies" kann ich so vollumfänglich als gelungen und gut formuliert betrachten.


Ich sag nur, früher Hollywood Stars. Heute den nervigen Typen mit der Ukulele... 
Schau mir das wenn überhaupt nur noch optisch an, wenn es sich lohnt


----------



## bodywatch (13 Sep. 2022)

Ist Annika jetzt eigentlich wieder feste Grösse beim Frühstück, RTL 678 ?
War doch anders geplant, mit GALA.
Hätte sie ohne die Reisen einfacher haben können (kenne natürlich nicht die versch. finanz. Konditionen).

Kann Karen jemand mal diese grausigen Stiefeletten wegnehmen? Da sind ja die Weisslatschen noch schicker.


----------



## feetie (13 Sep. 2022)

Den gestrigen Tagessieg würde ich tatsächlich nach VAR doch an Annika geben - nur ihr Tattoo am Unterschenkel stört mich wirklich sehr: das sieht oft wie "Schmutz" aus.

Heute gewinnt für mich klar Frau Link... schön kurz...


----------



## Austin (13 Sep. 2022)

Rebecca bei taff leider auch bisher sehr enttäuschend diese Woche unterwegs...


----------



## deimudder (13 Sep. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Rebecca bei taff leider auch bisher sehr enttäuschend diese Woche unterwegs...


Glaub leider war das schon wieder der traurige Abschluss ihres kurzen Intermezzos


----------



## Austin (13 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Glaub leider war das schon wieder der traurige Abschluss ihres kurzen Intermezzos


Wer "droht" uns denn nach der Becca Enttäuschung? Annemarie oder Kutten Geppert?


----------



## ZachariasFox (13 Sep. 2022)

Annemarie ist in rom


----------



## Austin (14 Sep. 2022)

ZachariasFox schrieb:


> Annemarie ist in rom


Dann muss sie sich aber bis Donnerstag zur "Live" Ausgabe von red wieder in München einfinden.

Habs gerade gelesen,dass es wohl morgen zumindest Dude Only bei taff zu bewundern gibt.
Herrlich diese Woche: Bei taff nach der Becca Enttäuschung zu Wochenbeginn nun auch noch kompletter Kerle Alarm dort,beim FFS sowieso zu 100% und zudem auch keine Amira da.Läuft.


----------



## deimudder (14 Sep. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Dann muss sie sich aber bis Donnerstag zur "Live" Ausgabe von red wieder in München einfinden.
> 
> Habs gerade gelesen,dass es wohl morgen zumindest Dude Only bei taff zu bewundern gibt.
> Herrlich diese Woche: Bei taff nach der Becca Enttäuschung zu Wochenbeginn nun auch noch kompletter Kerle Alarm dort,beim FFS sowieso zu 100% und zudem auch keine Amira da.Läuft.


Im FFS gibt es auch einen Männer Überhang. 
Besonders am Sonntag sind fast nur Männer da. Ziemlich unausgewogen in diesen Zeiten..


----------



## Crownmaster (14 Sep. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Rebecca bei taff leider auch bisher sehr enttäuschend diese Woche unterwegs...


Leider ist das auch keine Ausnahme mehr. Wirklich schade... Taff ist ohnehin keine Bank mehr, selbst Red nicht. Da hab ich früher fast drauf hingefiebert auf die Sendung. 

Zum FFS. Da hat sich wohl der drei Wochen Rhythmus etabliert. Sehr ärgerlich. Viel zu wenig Alina und Marlene... Dazu ist Amira immer mal wieder mehrere Wochen nicht da. Anders herum kann ich mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern, dass sie häufiger mal zwei Wochen da war und den Typen vertreten hat.


----------



## deimudder (14 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Leider ist das auch keine Ausnahme mehr. Wirklich schade... Taff ist ohnehin keine Bank mehr, selbst Red nicht. Da hab ich früher fast drauf hingefiebert auf die Sendung.
> 
> Zum FFS. Da hat sich wohl der drei Wochen Rhythmus etabliert. Sehr ärgerlich. Viel zu wenig Alina und Marlene... Dazu ist Amira immer mal wieder mehrere Wochen nicht da. Anders herum kann ich mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern, dass sie häufiger mal zwei Wochen da war und den Typen vertreten hat.


Ja ist Standard, daher war ich über das Plakat an der Bushaltestelle mit Werbung für Red und wir sind Glamour überrascht. Mal sehen, ob sich was ändert! 

Deshalb ist es umso ärgerlicher, dass Vanessa halbiert wurde. Die Animal News am Sonntag moderiert auch nur noch ein Typ, ist auch bei dem Rückblick so. Dazu der tuntig agierende Promi Experte. Kann man sich echt nicht geben...


----------



## deimudder (14 Sep. 2022)

Die beiden neu im FFS?


----------



## deaman (14 Sep. 2022)

Dir rechte Franca Lehfeldt hätte ich als neue Chefreporterin eher gedacht das weiterhin von vor Ort berichtet wie bei RTL. Aber jetzt sie ist in letzten Tagen wohl paar mal im n24/Welt Studio aufgetaucht. Die Linke ist doch schon länger bei n24/Welt meine ich.

Das Bild sieht auch aus wie n24/Welt Studio wie kommt du da auf ihre Schwesterfirma FFS.


----------



## buck danny (14 Sep. 2022)

Och nee dem Lindner seine brauchts wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (15 Sep. 2022)

Die Damen im Frühstücks TV haben heute mit ihren Outfits mal wieder enttäuscht. Ich gebe die Hoffnung auf einen schönen Herbst/Winter nicht auf.


----------



## feetie (16 Sep. 2022)

Für mich kaum zu glauben, dass bei dieser Auswahl



die Jeans gewonnen hat...


----------



## deimudder (16 Sep. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Für mich kaum zu glauben, dass bei dieser Auswahl
> 
> 
> 
> die Jeans gewonnen hat...


Absolut, welcher Account ist das?


----------



## Crownmaster (16 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Absolut, welcher Account ist das?


Vom Café Puls. Die Auswahl ist fast immer gruselig. Von daher fast egal.


----------



## deimudder (16 Sep. 2022)

RTL und FFS heute übrigens absolut unterirdisch! Karen im hässlichen Anzug. Die hässlichen weißen Turnschuhe eint sie mit der RTL "Wetter Fee", die heute das absolute Gegenteil von Angela Braun im Jeans Mini ist! 
Tristesse wie das Wetter draußen! 
Zum Glück hatte gestern Annemarie bei Red Super abgeliefert..


----------



## feetie (16 Sep. 2022)

Gab's bei Euch eigentlich für diese Woche eine klare Gewinnerin?
Von der Hauptmoderatorinnen würde ich (fast konkurrenzlos) auf Anna Planken von heute (16.9.) tippen - (habe aber RTL gestern und heute nicht gesehen).

Bei den Nebenmoderatorinnen war Janique Johnson mein Favorit.


----------



## Crownmaster (16 Sep. 2022)

Und nächste Woche geht es dann wieder mit Karen weiter, wie man auf insta sehen konnte. Man was nervt das. Marlene und Alina machen nie zwei Wochen am Stück...


----------



## marillo (16 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche geht es dann wieder mit Karen weiter, wie man auf insta sehen konnte. Man was nervt das. Marlene und Alina machen nie zwei Wochen am Stück...


Laut EPG sollten Merkau und Wackert da sein. Außerdem gibts ungefähr um 11:00 ein Queen-Spezial mit Lufen, Heinrichs und Blumhagen.


----------



## deimudder (16 Sep. 2022)

Am Sonntag ist scheinbar wieder eine neue da, Romina Langenhan. Hübsch aber vermutlich eher brav und bieder.


----------



## Tibon (16 Sep. 2022)

Machen die da jetzt sonntags so eine Art Moderatorinnen-Casting-Show draus?


----------



## deimudder (16 Sep. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Machen die da jetzt sonntags so eine Art Moderatorinnen-Casting-Show draus?


Wäre aber zumindest mal der erste Neuanfang


----------



## Big*Ben (16 Sep. 2022)

Dann sinkt der Altersdurchschnitt gleich von Ü50 auf Ü30 😁


----------



## Crownmaster (16 Sep. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Laut EPG sollten Merkau und Wackert da sein. Außerdem gibts ungefähr um 11:00 ein Queen-Spezial mit Lufen, Heinrichs und Blumhagen.


Karen meinte ab 5.30 startet das Special mit ihr... Hm, naja wir werden sehen. Vielleicht ist Alina ab Dienstag da...


----------



## marillo (17 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Karen meinte ab 5.30 startet das Special mit ihr... Hm, naja wir werden sehen. Vielleicht ist Alina ab Dienstag da...


Dann wirds auch wohl so sein.
Meine im Fatal Royal Podcast gehört zu haben, dass Blumhagen nach London fährt. Das einfache Ticket für 500€.
Gleich am Anfang meinten Hageni und Blumhagen auch: Tja, wir hamm halt monatelang nichts gemacht, weils kein Geld mehr für den Podcast gab.
Also wer sich hier noch Illusionen über deren Söldnermentalität macht...


----------



## Fapperzwo (17 Sep. 2022)

Die neue Romina macht einen guten Eindruck, auf Insta gibt's einige nette 👙 Bilder👍


----------



## Tibon (17 Sep. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Die neue Romina macht einen guten Eindruck, auf Insta gibt's einige nette 👙 Bilder👍


Allemal besser als diese Homeshopping-Trulla, die sie vor ein Paar Wochen mal am Start hatten.


----------



## ZachariasFox (17 Sep. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Dann wirds auch wohl so sein.
> Meine im Fatal Royal Podcast gehört zu haben, dass Blumhagen nach London fährt. Das einfache Ticket für 500€.
> Gleich am Anfang meinten Hageni und Blumhagen auch: Tja, wir hamm halt monatelang nichts gemacht, weils kein Geld mehr für den Podcast gab.
> Also wer sich hier noch Illusionen über deren Söldnermentalität macht...


jo vanessa ist in lodon und auch morgen im studio. würde mir da aber keine hoffung auf einen sexy outfit machen geht ja um denn bererdigung der queen da wird sie sich komplett der situation anpassen


----------



## deimudder (18 Sep. 2022)

Langweiliges Outfit, auch sonst finde ich sie eher farblos. Ähnlich wie Susanna Ohlen. Bitte noch eine weitere ausprobieren


----------



## Tibon (18 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Langweiliges Outfit, auch sonst finde ich sie eher farblos. Ähnlich wie Susanna Ohlen. Bitte noch eine weitere ausprobieren


Ja, kommt doch arg graumäusig rüber. Dafür gefällt mir Simone heute richtig gut.


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Sep. 2022)

Heute leider nicht geschaut, weil noch im Nachtschicht Rhythmus. Simone sehe ich mittlerweile eigentlich ganz gerne. Schade, dass die andere Dame wohl nicht so mutig war. 

Morgen dann laut Videotext Alina. Ich frage mich was Karen da bei Insta erzählt hat? Hm naja wir werden sehen. Nicht, dass der teletext falsch ist. (dass es sowas überhaupt noch gibt *g*)


----------



## feetie (19 Sep. 2022)

Definitiv Alina - mit schickem Outfit, kurzem Kleid, nette Schuhe.
RTL im "Hosenanzug"... Puls4 und ZDF nicht gesehen, wobei letzteres seit Mirjams Weggang zumindest vor 7 uninteressant erscheint


----------



## deimudder (19 Sep. 2022)

Karen kommt in der Sondersendung ab 11h

RTL mit neuem Studio! Die Moderatorinnen stehen jetzt im Freien und sind nicht mehr so blöde hinter einem Pult eingepfercht. Gefällt gut, jetzt muss man dort nur noch den Kleidungsstil anpassen  

Der ist aber generell wegen der Trauerfeier für die Queen sehr konservativ


----------



## feetie (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## feetie (19 Sep. 2022)

Die beiden linken gefallen mir recht gut


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Sep. 2022)

Alina fand ich ganz okay heute. Will nicht meckern, aber ich möchte endlich mal wieder ein Highlight sehen, wie von Marlene zuletzt, als sie nach einer Horror Woche am Freitag plötzlich den Ledermini auspackt...

Das gab es bei Alina schon lange nicht mehr. Zu lange...


----------



## deimudder (19 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina fand ich ganz okay heute. Will nicht meckern, aber ich möchte endlich mal wieder ein Highlight sehen, wie von Marlene zuletzt, als sie nach einer Horror Woche am Freitag plötzlich den Ledermini auspackt...
> 
> Das gab es bei Alina schon lange nicht mehr. Zu lange...


Ja die letzten Jahre sind geprägt von "besser als Nichts" und "hätte auch schlimmer kommen können" geprägt  
Die Neue vom Sonntag wird das sicher nichts ändern, die hat kein Feuer im Hintern


----------



## bodywatch (19 Sep. 2022)

Was Marlene und Vanessa da in London ablieferten war imho irgendwas zwischen lächerlich und zum Fremdschämen .. zwei Freundinnen auf London Trip, "we were here" und adabeis ... und Karen gab rein äusserlich (von den 10cm Heels abgesehen) insbesondere mit noch strengerem Bubi Schnitt auch eine überflüssige Figur ab.
Bin wahrlich kein RTL Freund, aber die Berichterstattung war um Längen besser als bei dem Massenaufgebot von Sat1.

Wenigstens gabs mal wieder schwarze Nylons im deutschen TV (bei den Trauergästen).


----------



## deimudder (19 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Was Marlene und Vanessa da in London ablieferten war imho irgendwas zwischen lächerlich und zum Fremdschämen .. zwei Freundinnen auf London Trip, "we were here" und adabeis ... und Karen gab rein äusserlich (von den 10cm Heels abgesehen) insbesondere mit noch strengerem Bubi Schnitt auch eine überflüssige Figur ab.
> Bin wahrlich kein RTL Freund, aber die Berichterstattung war um Längen besser als bei dem Massenaufgebot von Sat1.
> 
> Wenigstens gabs mal wieder schwarze Nylons im deutschen TV (bei den Trauergästen).


Der Sat.1 Bubi war auch lächerlich, als Vor Ort Reporter. Hat einfach nicht das Format dafür! 
Ist schon ne ziemliche Klitsche geworden..


----------



## Big*Ben (19 Sep. 2022)

Fremdschämen at his Best, danke SAT1, dafür Gebühren wäre die Krönung!


----------



## deaman (20 Sep. 2022)

RTL Punk678 hat jetzt neues Studio. Verbringen die Moderatorinnen trotzdem den Großteil der Zeit hinterm verdammten Sitzpult?


----------



## anna020491 (20 Sep. 2022)

Sat1 heute enttäuschend


----------



## Crownmaster (20 Sep. 2022)

Wieder kein Rock... Naja ist halt nicht zu ändern... Amira scheint auch nicht da gewesen zu sein... Ärgerlich.


----------



## Fapperzwo (20 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Wieder kein Rock... Naja ist halt nicht zu ändern... Amira scheint auch nicht da gewesen zu sein... Ärgerlich.


Immerhin viel Bein, ich fand's okay... Amira vermisse ich auch schon lange 😢


----------



## deaman (20 Sep. 2022)

Ich sehe gerade im Forum der letzte alte Annett Möller Thread war vom 03. Juni, hat die jetzt also sommerliche 3,5 Monate Auszeit vom RTL gehabt?!


----------



## deimudder (21 Sep. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade im Forum der letzte alte Annett Möller Thread war vom 03. Juni, hat die jetzt also sommerliche 3,5 Monate Auszeit vom RTL gehabt?!


Für mich ist sie immer noch in Auszeit, lahme Outfits.. Schlimmer finde ich diese Woche leider Angela Braun, früher Ledermini, jetzt im tollen neuen Studio, in dem sie sich voll präsentieren könnte gibt's eine Voll-Flaute..


----------



## Crownmaster (21 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Für mich ist sie immer noch in Auszeit, lahme Outfits.. Schlimmer finde ich diese Woche leider Angela Braun, früher Ledermini, jetzt im tollen neuen Studio, in dem sie sich voll präsentieren könnte gibt's eine Voll-Flaute..


Typisch RTL. Janique Johnson rockt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) bei den RTL II news ziemlich oft und kurz, bei Gähn Morgen Deutschland ist davon fast nie was zu sehen... Alina leider auch enttäuschend heute. Amira weiter nicht zu sehen...

Im November geht es mit Promi Big Brother weiter. Mal sehen, ob Marlene da ähnlich stark ist wie beim letzten Mal.

*edit*
Grad geschaut, nächste Woche Karen, es ist zum Mäuse melken...


----------



## Nylonalex786 (21 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> *edit*
> Grad geschaut, nächste Woche Karen, es ist zum Mäuse melken...


Vielleicht erinnert sich Karen ja an frühere Zeiten und überrascht uns mit ein paar flotten Outfits? 😉


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Sep. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erinnert sich Karen ja an frühere Zeiten und überrascht uns mit ein paar flotten Outfits? 😉


Mit längeren Haaren wird das wohl nichts mehr, Kurzhaarschnitt forever 😁😉


----------



## Crownmaster (21 Sep. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erinnert sich Karen ja an frühere Zeiten und überrascht uns mit ein paar flotten Outfits? 😉


Karen und flott, selten so gelacht. 😅


----------



## deimudder (22 Sep. 2022)

Angela Braun schon wieder in Hosen, da nützt auch das beste Studio nichts. Der Rest bei RTL in Sneakern. 
Alina in Shorts, aber so richtig wach werde ich noch nicht..


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Sep. 2022)

Shorts sind sicherlich ganz ok, aber die Tatsache, dass Alina gar keine kurzen Röcke mehr trägt, macht mich schon ein bisschen traurig. Wieder eine Dame weniger im Fernsehen... Dabei sind Minis total in grad...


----------



## deimudder (22 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Shorts sind sicherlich ganz ok, aber die Tatsache, dass Alina gar keine kurzen Röcke mehr trägt, macht mich schon ein bisschen traurig. Wieder eine Dame weniger im Fernsehen... Dabei sind Minis total in grad...


Trauriger finde ich es eigentlich noch mehr, dass ein Dessous Model wie Rebecca Mir es nur einmal im Jahr in eine kombinierte Mini Shorts schafft...


----------



## deaman (22 Sep. 2022)

Naja bei taff dürfte wohl auch nur die alteingesessene Annemarie Einfluss auf ihre oft knappen Klamotten haben, die anderen selteneren Moderatorinnen tragen einfach was aus der Auswahl an weiten Trend Fetzen die die üblen Stylistinnen so ran schaffen.


----------



## deimudder (22 Sep. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Naja bei taff dürfte wohl auch nur die alteingesessene Annemarie Einfluss auf ihre oft knappen Klamotten haben, die anderen selteneren Moderatorinnen tragen einfach was aus der Auswahl an weiten Trend Fetzen die die üblen Stylistinnen so ran schaffen.


Früher war Beccis Stylistin ganz anders drauf 

Zum Glück müssen manche noch mit ganzem Körpereinsatz arbeiten..


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Früher war Beccis Stylistin ganz anders drauf
> 
> Zum Glück müssen manche noch mit ganzem Körpereinsatz arbeiten..


Irgendwie kriege ich Appetit auf Melonen, warum nur 🤔


----------



## bodywatch (23 Sep. 2022)

Vanessa und ihr Decollete ... Traumpaar.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat Prinzesschen heute ein schwarzes kurzes Röckchen an .. hab nur kurz reingeschaut da der Kita Bespasser grad wieder die Moderation übernommen hatte.


----------



## deimudder (23 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Vanessa und ihr Decollete ... Traumpaar.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat Prinzesschen heute ein schwarzes kurzes Röckchen an .. hab nur kurz reingeschaut da der Kita Bespasser grad wieder die Moderation übernommen hatte.


Licht und Schatten.. 
Schatten für den Hoodie, Schuhe sind Mittel mit den Blockabsätzen, der Rock ist schön


----------



## die macht (23 Sep. 2022)

Schöne Beine, danke


----------



## bodywatch (23 Sep. 2022)

Alina macht auch die nächste Woche .. mittlerweile ist sie auch der einzige Lichtblick im Kreis der Moderatorinnen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Schatten für den Hoodie, Schuhe sind Mittel mit den Blockabsätzen, der Rock ist schön


Unterschreib ich so.


----------



## Tibon (23 Sep. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Alina macht auch die nächste Woche .. mittlerweile ist sie auch der einzige Lichtblick im Kreis der Moderatorinnen


Joa, wollen wir mal nicht meckern, insgesamt eine mehr als okaye Woche von Alina. Aber Luft nach oben ist immer noch reichlich.


----------



## jens4975 (24 Sep. 2022)

Sonntag: Panteleit/Heinrichs


----------



## deimudder (24 Sep. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Sonntag: Panteleit/Heinrichs


Nächste Woche bis Dienstag Karen, dann Marlene


----------



## deimudder (25 Sep. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Sonntag: Panteleit/Heinrichs


Karen sehr positiv wie ich finde


----------



## Atavist (25 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Karen sehr positiv wie ich finde



Naja, die Farbkombi ist schon eine ziemliche Augenkrebs-Attacke. Lobenswert immerhin die Stilettos - dass z. B. jemand wie Alina mit ihren sehenswerten Beinen es nicht mal für die paar Stunden Sendezeit im Studio schafft, statt klobig-hässlicher Blockabsätze die einzig elegante High-Heels-Variante zu tragen, ist dagegen geradezu jämmerlich.


----------



## feetie (26 Sep. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Naja, die Farbkombi ist schon eine ziemliche Augenkrebs-Attacke. Lobenswert immerhin die Stilettos - dass z. B. jemand wie Alina mit ihren sehenswerten Beinen es nicht mal für die paar Stunden Sendezeit im Studio schafft, statt klobig-hässlicher Blockabsätze die einzig elegante High-Heels-Variante zu tragen, ist dagegen geradezu jämmerlich.


Mir gefällt's (auch) gar nicht... die Farbkombination ist gruselig...


----------



## feetie (26 Sep. 2022)

Heute nur kurz reingeschaut... 
Außer auf Puls 4 Barbara Fleißner hat mich da nichts überzeugt.
Ich glaube aber Karen hatte Lederhosen an - das gefällt ja durchaus dem einen oder anderen hier (mir nicht).


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Sep. 2022)

Ist eigentlich Amira wieder da?


----------



## deimudder (27 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Amira wieder da?


Nein, irgendwie ist das schon sehr komisch


----------



## Austin (27 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Amira wieder da?


Nein,leider nicht.

Alles sehr seltsam bei Amira.Letzter On Air Auftritt war 03.09..Danach nur noch der Regenbogen Heini.Selbst als der in London war bei dem Queen Rummel,war nix von Amira zu sehen.
Hoffentlich hat sie den FFS Job nicht geschmissen bzw wurde geschmissen...


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Sep. 2022)

Gibt's denn keine Infos bei Instagram oder sonstwo auf Social Media?


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Sep. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Gibt's denn keine Infos bei Instagram oder sonstwo auf Social Media?


Keine Infos. Gab schon ewig kein Bild und keine Story mehr. Wer weiß... Ich wäre sehr traurig, wenn sie ginge...


----------



## Tibon (27 Sep. 2022)

Habe ich richtig gesehen, dass morgen Marlene am Start ist? (Nicht, dass die Erwartung besonders hoch wäre.)


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Sep. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Habe ich richtig gesehen, dass morgen Marlene am Start ist? (Nicht, dass die Erwartung besonders hoch wäre.)


Richtig gelesen. Hat sie vorhin auch bei Instagram angekündigt.


----------



## deimudder (28 Sep. 2022)

Der Morgen ist so trist wie das Wetter. Das neue RTL Studio würde durch die offenen Räume soviel Potential bieten, aber die Mädels laufen nur in Hosen und Weisslatschen rum. Besonders die tolle, neue Janique hat sich dankenswerterweise besonders schön leger nach unten angepasst!


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Sep. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Der Morgen ist so trist wie das Wetter. Das neue RTL Studio würde durch die offenen Räume soviel Potential bieten, aber die Mädels laufen nur in Hosen und Weisslatschen rum. Besonders die tolle, neue Janique hat sich dankenswerterweise besonders schön leger nach unten angepasst!


Ja, das ist echt mega schade. Gerade Janique kann ja auch anders. Wirklich ärgerlich. Marlene auch ziemlich enttäuschend...


----------



## bodywatch (28 Sep. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Lobenswert immerhin die Stilettos - dass z. B. jemand wie Alina mit ihren sehenswerten Beinen es nicht mal für die paar Stunden Sendezeit im Studio schafft, statt klobig-hässlicher Blockabsätze die einzig elegante High-Heels-Variante zu tragen, ist dagegen geradezu jämmerlich.


Wenn ich mir KH anschaue dann eigentlich nur wenn sie "richtige" Heels trägt ... angenehmerweise öfters in den letzten Wochen ...
ihre schwarzen sind schon sehr hoch, denke mal 10 oder 12 cm ....
Respekt dafür !


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Sep. 2022)

Annemarie leider auch in Schlabberbuxe heute. Bei Brisant zappe ich gar nicht erst rein...


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (29 Sep. 2022)

Vanessa Civiello trug am Mittwoch einen grünen, heute einen weinroten Pullover. Die 31-jährige wirkt ausgesprochen hübsch. Doch sollte sie sich die Pullover in die Hose stopfen und einen Gurt tragen, um ihren offensichtlich weiblichen Körper besser zu betonen.


----------



## deimudder (29 Sep. 2022)

Bin wie öfter gesagt kein Marlene Fan. Die Tennis Schuhe schockieren mich dann doch.. 

Nächste Woche soll es zum 35. Jubiläum dann eine Sondersendung geben mit allen Moderatorinnen, bin schon gespannt wie sehr sie sich dann mal wieder in "Schale" werfen werden


----------



## Crownmaster (29 Sep. 2022)

Schlabberbuxen Alarm auch bei Red. Sehr enttäuschend von Annemarie. Viel zu "viviesque" für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Sep. 2022)

Früher hieß es: "Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt."
Heute heißt es wohl: "Wer nichts wird, wird Stylist beim Fernsehen."


----------



## Crownmaster (30 Sep. 2022)

Highlights gab es diese Woche eigentlich nicht wirklich und das generell, also auch bei taff Red usw, wirklich schade, aber was soll man machen? Ist halt so seit einiger Zeit... Nächste Woche wird kurz wegen Feiertag. Wer beim FFS ist, steht wo ich den Beitrag verfasse noch nicht online. Ich hoffe auf Alina. 
Dadurch, dass Karen, eigentlich die Vertreterin, wieder zur festen Moderatorin aufgestiegen ist, sehen wir halt Alina und Marlene weniger. Aber das haben wir ja oft genug thematisiert. Beide sind sehr fleißig auf Social Media und das wird sicherlich mehr einbringen, als der Job bei sat 1. 

Im November ist wieder "Promi" Big Brother. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht ein Studio im Außenbereich wird, wo Marlene sich einpacken muss. Theoretisch könnte da endlich mal wieder Marlene in Hochform zu sehen sein. Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch. 

Fürs FFS bedeutet das natürlich noch mehr Karen als ohnehin schon. 14 Tage am Stück sind bestimmt zu erwarten. Von Alina natürlich nicht. 

Amiras Abwesenheit macht mir auch Sorgen. Wer weiß, was da los ist. Ich hoffe es ist nur ein langer Urlaub, vielleicht hat sie sich ja auch irgendwo an der Uni eingeschrieben oder ähnliches. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. 

Sie hat ja auf instagram einen link zu ihrem Profil auf der Sat1 Seite stehen. Dieser funktioniert allerdings nicht mehr, sprich es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Kein gutes Zeichen. Ich habe sie sehr gerne gesehen und fand sie immer super sympathisch. Da heißt es abwarten.


----------



## Fapperzwo (30 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Beide sind sehr fleißig auf Social Media und das wird sicherlich mehr einbringen, als der Job bei sat 1.


Ich wollte das erst nicht glauben, aber vielleicht stimmt es: https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/1119636/umfrage/influencer-einkommen-pro-post/
Alina hat 270k Follower, Marlene 392k, das entspricht pro Werbeposting ca. 3.500-4.500 EUR...
Aber nix gegen Alica Schmidt mit 3,2m Followern... 😅


----------



## marillo (30 Sep. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Früher hieß es: "Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt."
> Heute heißt es wohl: "Wer nichts wird, wird Stylist beim Fernsehen."


Und wem auch das nicht gelungen, der verkauft Versicherungen.


----------



## deimudder (30 Sep. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Highlights gab es diese Woche eigentlich nicht wirklich und das generell, also auch bei taff Red usw, wirklich schade, aber was soll man machen? Ist halt so seit einiger Zeit... Nächste Woche wird kurz wegen Feiertag. Wer beim FFS ist, steht wo ich den Beitrag verfasse noch nicht online. Ich hoffe auf Alina.
> Dadurch, dass Karen, eigentlich die Vertreterin, wieder zur festen Moderatorin aufgestiegen ist, sehen wir halt Alina und Marlene weniger. Aber das haben wir ja oft genug thematisiert. Beide sind sehr fleißig auf Social Media und das wird sicherlich mehr einbringen, als der Job bei sat 1.
> 
> Im November ist wieder "Promi" Big Brother. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht ein Studio im Außenbereich wird, wo Marlene sich einpacken muss. Theoretisch könnte da endlich mal wieder Marlene in Hochform zu sehen sein. Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch.
> ...


Dienstag ist Jubiläum, da sind alle Moderatoren da. Den Rest der Woche gibt's Marlene. 

Von Red fühle ich mich Mega verarscht, erst dicke Werbung machen mit "wir sind Glamour" in kurzen Glitzer Kleidern und dann kommt nur Mist.. 

Bzgl. Amira wäre es schade, hoffentlich kommt wenigstens eine Gute nach. Aktuell ist mir der Anteil an LGBQ oder wie auch immer das heißt zu hoch. Frauen sind deutlich unterrepräsentiert, besonders am Sonntag hat sich das ziemlich gewandelt.. 

Bin neutral gespannt auf den Dienstag, eigentlich könnte das FFS hier auch mal die Glitzer Kleider rausholen, aber wahrscheinlich werden es die angenehmen Crocs...


----------



## Austin (30 Sep. 2022)

Am Dienstag gibts nicht nur auf dem bedeutungslosesten Sender der P7S1 Gruppe das FFS zu bewundern,sondern auf allen(!) Free TV Sendern der Gruppe,also u.a. auch auf Maxx,sixx & Co. Da versucht man tatsächlich alles um die Quote fürs Jubiläum noch höher bzw besser aussehen zu lassen..... 
Optisch erwarte ich da mal gar nix außer Buxen und/oder Kutten Alarm am Dienstag.

Und ja,nach gestern ist red für mich auch nur noch eine herbe Enttäuschung.Wenn man selbst mit Annemarie nur noch solche Clownskostüme(ohne passende Gesichtsbemalung) präsentiert,dann gute Nacht.

Mal sehen,welche der Damen morgen nach TMS dann in Clownsbuxen und/oder sch*** Kutten aufkreuzt....


----------



## marillo (30 Sep. 2022)

Traurig, dass Frau Blumhagen *nicht *eingeladen ist. Panteleit und sonstige "Ehemalige" sind auch wohl nicht erwünscht...


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Sep. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Traurig, dass Frau Blumhagen *nicht *eingeladen ist. Panteleit und sonstige "Ehemalige" sind auch wohl nicht erwünscht...


So isses. Also ist das ein weiteres Mal nur ein 🤦‍♂️ wert.


----------



## ZachariasFox (1 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> So isses. Also ist das ein weiteres Mal nur ein 🤦‍♂️ wert.


jo


----------



## bodywatch (1 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> So isses. Also ist das ein weiteres Mal nur ein 🤦‍♂️ wert.


Hab irgendwo gelesen 6+1 ... soll heissen der infantile Kitabeklimperer mit den Spielen für Hochbegabte gehört mehr oder weniger mittlerweile zum Team und wird dementsprechend auch dabei sein ... genau wie die oben nachzulesende schwedische Gänseschnute alias Dr. h.c. ....
vielleicht wird sie nirgends erwähnt, aber das wäre echt ein Fehler Vanessa da nicht dabei zu haben ... zumal Montag ein Feiertag ist

PS: das mit der senderübergreifenden Ausstrahlung entzieht sich komplett meinem Verständnis ... vielleicht gehts um die tatsächlichen Zuseherzahlen und nicht prozentualen Quoten


----------



## deimudder (1 Okt. 2022)

Hat Mareile diese Woche komplett Hose hingelegt? Susanne sah auch schwach aus..


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hat Mareile diese Woche komplett Hose hingelegt?


Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, da kommt dann das Highlight - Moderation im Schlafanzug 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Big*Ben (1 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, da kommt dann das Highlight - Moderation im Schlafanzug 🤷‍♂️


Kurzes Nachthemd wurde ich mir notfalls ja noch gefallen lassen 🤔😁


----------



## deimudder (2 Okt. 2022)

Und in der Freizeit kommt dann wieder so ne Ansage. Man kommt sich echt nur noch verarscht vor..


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Okt. 2022)

Ich


deimudder schrieb:


> Und in der Freizeit kommt dann wieder so ne Ansage. Man kommt sich echt nur noch verarscht vor..


Das ist echt mega schade. Vivi rennt wenigstens auch privat so rum wie bei taff usw. Dann ist es zumindest immer so. Bei Brisant darf, oder soll es nicht mehr sein... Aber sie wechselt ja ohnehin...


----------



## deimudder (2 Okt. 2022)

Hier gibt's leider gar nichts mehr zu sehen, alles gleich trist. Bitte weiter gehen..


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Okt. 2022)

"Es gibt noch viel zu sehen" - ja nee, is klar... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hier gibt's leider gar nichts mehr zu sehen, alles gleich trist. Bitte weiter gehen..


Für mich voll die Kaspertruppe, anständig wäre es gewesen die Moderatoren/ Moderatorinnen der allerersten Stunde einzuladen!


----------



## Austin (2 Okt. 2022)

Sat1 ist für mich neben dem Bügeleisen Schwester Sender,der Sender sich selbst abschaffen wird.
Man sieht ja schon ganz gut,dass deren Programm abseits des FFS kaum noch jemanden ernsthaft interessiert.
Ist hoffentlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit,wann die Desperate Housewives aka die Zuschauer Hauptzielgruppe beim FFS nicht mehr regelmäßig einschalten werden.Wer bitte schaut freiwillig über mehrere Minuten geschweige denn Stunden so einem Waschlappen wie Herrn Brungs(Wackert) oder dem unlustigen,nervtötenden Troubadix und seinem Klimpergerät zu?!


----------



## deimudder (4 Okt. 2022)

Ah Mensch, da haben sie aber mal rrrrichtig einen rausgelassen!! Paar Sonnenblumen und die Show kommt heute auch bei "Sixt", so lächerlich dass nicht mal der Moderator den Trash kennt..
Und wie sie sich alle im Smoking und Kleidchen rausgeputzt haben. Bin wieder schlafen, wahrscheinlich hatte ich mir nur die Augen nicht richtig gerieben..






P. S. zumindest der Clown trägt heute sein Clowns outfit


----------



## marillo (4 Okt. 2022)

Das erwartete Kasperletheater wird getreu abgeliefert, inklusive Currywurstessen um 5:30.


----------



## Big*Ben (4 Okt. 2022)

Einfach nur peinlich, hoffen wir mal auf das 50jährige Jubiläum 🤣


----------



## schuhliebhaber1 (4 Okt. 2022)

total schlechte outfits hatte ja die hoffnung auf leder bei wenigstens einer der damen zu diesem anlass aber naja.. 😔


----------



## bodywatch (4 Okt. 2022)

Nichts erwartet und noch weniger bekommen zum "Jubiläum"


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Einfach nur peinlich, hoffen wir mal auf das 50jährige Jubiläum 🤣


Die müssen froh sein, wenn sie die 40 noch erleben, bevor der Sender dicht macht.


----------



## Fapperzwo (4 Okt. 2022)

Mit Marlenes Outfit bin ich zufrieden .
Hat jemand mitbekommen, wo Amira seit Wochen bleibt?


----------



## Atavist (4 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Mit Marlenes Outfit bin ich zufrieden .



Ein bisschen Bein in netten Pumps macht noch kein gutes Outfit.

Als altmodischer Sexist finde ich das Erscheinungsbild des weiblichen Trios ziemlich armselig. Gerade bei solchen Anlässen sollte es für die Damen eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, sich so attraktiv wie möglich zu präsentieren und untereinander quasi einen unausgesprochenen Wettkampf auszutragen, wer den heißesten Auftritt hinlegt. Jedenfalls ist diese Lust auf gelebte Sinnlichkeit und der Genuss am Spiel mit den eigenen Reizen die Form von echter Weiblichkeit, die man in diesen Zeiten gerade hierzulande nur noch so selten findet wie Oasen in der Wüste ...


----------



## deimudder (4 Okt. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Bein in netten Pumps macht noch kein gutes Outfit.
> 
> Als altmodischer Sexist finde ich das Erscheinungsbild des weiblichen Trios ziemlich armselig. Gerade bei solchen Anlässen sollte es für die Damen eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, sich so attraktiv wie möglich zu präsentieren und untereinander quasi einen unausgesprochenen Wettkampf auszutragen, wer den heißesten Auftritt hinlegt. Jedenfalls ist diese Lust auf gelebte Sinnlichkeit und der Genuss am Spiel mit den eigenen Reizen die Form von echter Weiblichkeit, die man in diesen Zeiten gerade hierzulande nur noch so selten findet wie Oasen in der Wüste ...


Ja früher war es ein Wettbewerb nach oben, heute orientiert man sich unausgesprochen gemeinsam nach unten.. 
Falls jemand wissen will, wohin die Reise noch gehen wird...


----------



## marillo (4 Okt. 2022)

Zum Schlafanzug fehlt da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Crownmaster (4 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja früher war es ein Wettbewerb nach oben, heute orientiert man sich unausgesprochen gemeinsam nach unten..
> Falls jemand wissen will, wohin die Reise noch gehen wird...


Wenn man das Bild so betrachtet, fragt man sich, warum die sich überhaupt umgezogen haben.


----------



## deimudder (4 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man das Bild so betrachtet, fragt man sich, warum die sich überhaupt umgezogen haben.


Dachte ich mir auch, der Unterschied war marginal


----------



## deimudder (4 Okt. 2022)

Und falls sich jemand noch nicht genug verarscht vorgekommen ist.. (Promo Aufnahmen zum Jubiläum, gesehen bei taff...)  
Hauptsache dem bösen bösen Publikum nichts gönnen...


----------



## marillo (4 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Und falls sich jemand noch nicht genug verarscht vorgekommen ist..


Klar, dass ist mal wieder mitten ins Gesicht. Genauso wie jede gefühlte halbe Stunde an der Pommesbude stehen oder wie bei Instagram fette Einkaufstüten im Aufzug posten. Gerade zu diesen Zeiten. Die oberen 1% sind halt in ihrer Sicherheits-Wohlfühl-Politkorrekten Blase.


----------



## bodywatch (5 Okt. 2022)

Für sexy gekleidete Frauen seh ich mir nur noch TV Programme ausserhalb des deutschsprachigen DACH Angebots an ... so wie früher eben FFS oder andere Formate schön beiläufig ohne Ton.
Sieht man mal von den Botox- und Plastikformaten bei RTL2 und anderen ab gibt es eben keine Sexyness mehr im deutschen TV, schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr zeitgemäss bei Moderatorinnen hier in unseren Landen.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (5 Okt. 2022)

Da wünscht man sich die 90er oder die Anfänge der 00er Jahre zurück. 

Bei dieser 35 Jahre FFS Sendung: Wo waren eigentlich Kiwi, Bettina Cramer etc.? Gehören die nicht mehr dazu?


----------



## deimudder (5 Okt. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Da wünscht man sich die 90er oder die Anfänge der 00er Jahre zurück.
> 
> Bei dieser 35 Jahre FFS Sendung: Wo waren eigentlich Kiwi, Bettina Cramer etc.? Gehören die nicht mehr dazu?


War lächerlich, kurzfristig vorbereitet. Alles was sie organisiert haben war ein Currywurst Karren und ein paar Sonnenblumen! Dass das auch auf den anderen Crap Sendern läuft interessiert keine Sau! 

Aber du hattest eine sehr gute Idee, hätte man alle holen können.. Meine Ansprüche waren schon so niedrig, dass die aktuelle Besatzung sich mal ordentlich gekleidet hätte. Aber selbst das war schon zuviel verlangt...


----------



## Nylonalex786 (5 Okt. 2022)

Schon Traurig, dass die Kultmoderatorinnen des FFS irgendwie übergangen worden sind.


----------



## Big*Ben (5 Okt. 2022)

Schaue FFS schon ewig nicht mehr, nur noch Trash TV, informiere mich hier übers Board, besser und informativer als sich stundenlang mit TV zu quälen 😊


----------



## bodywatch (5 Okt. 2022)

Ich werde jedenfalls den Eindruck nicht los, dass Vanessa (warum auch immer) auf dem Abstellgleis ist ... erst der Donnerstag weg, dann ein Videocall zur Jubiläumssendung ... weniger und weniger und irgendwann wech


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Okt. 2022)

Vielleicht hat sie zu viel Geld verlangt...


----------



## Austin (5 Okt. 2022)

Amira also auch diese Woche nicht on Air.
Tja,entweder sie ist richtig krank oder man/sie hat keine Lust mehr.
Jetzt die 5. Woche hintereinander der Regenbogen Heini beim Backstage Segment,noch nicht mal eine andere Dame als Abwechslung aus der Redaktion wie z. diese hübsche Polin Dominique.
Da krieg ich mittlerweile einen dicken Hals,wenn ich ständig den Pseudo Kerl an der Flip Chart rumeiern sehe...


----------



## Crownmaster (5 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Amira also auch diese Woche nicht on Air.
> Tja,entweder sie ist richtig krank oder man/sie hat keine Lust mehr.
> Jetzt die 5. Woche hintereinander der Regenbogen Heini beim Backstage Segment,noch nicht mal eine andere Dame als Abwechslung aus der Redaktion wie z. diese hübsche Polin Dominique.
> Da krieg ich mittlerweile einen dicken Hals,wenn ich ständig den Pseudo Kerl an der Flip Chart rumeiern sehe...


Ich hab schon darüber nachgedacht ihr bei Insta zu schreiben. Aber erstens hab ich ein Profil ohne Bilder, was immer seltsam rüber kommt. Und außerdem könnte es ja auch privat sein und niemanden etwas angehen. Sie postet ja generell seit längerem nichts mehr.


----------



## schuhliebhaber1 (6 Okt. 2022)

ar....geile marlene heute mir bleibt der mund offen stehen! 😮😮😮😮


----------



## unsernandi (6 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls den Eindruck nicht los, dass Vanessa (warum auch immer) auf dem Abstellgleis ist ... weniger und weniger und irgendwann wech


Und irgendwann demnächst sendet auch Vanessa nur noch vom Feldweg im Teutoburger Wald, so wie Kirsten Hanser


----------



## bodywatch (6 Okt. 2022)

Ein Dank an Marlene für den gekonnten Einsatz einer schwarzen Strumpfhose mit Leder Shorts ... Abzug aber für die weissen Schühchen


----------



## deimudder (6 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ein Dank an Marlene für den gekonnten Einsatz einer schwarzen Strumpfhose mit Leder Shorts ... Abzug aber für die weissen Schühchen


Bin kein Marlene Fan aber heute kann man wirklich überhaupt nicht meckern. Sieht sehr gut aus und ist ein leichter Hoffnungsschimmer..


----------



## Tibon (6 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bin kein Marlene Fan aber heute kann man wirklich überhaupt nicht meckern. Sieht sehr gut aus und ist ein leichter Hoffnungsschimmer..


Ja, die Höhepunkte werden seltener, aber es gibt sie noch.


----------



## Atavist (6 Okt. 2022)

Kann in die Begeisterung über Marlenes heutigen Auftritt nicht so mit einstimmen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Schuhe völlig unpassend finde, sind Pünktchen mit das kindischste Strumpfmuster, das frau sich aussuchen kann - gibt so viele schicke und sexy Varianten, die deutlich mehr hermachen.

Aber in diesen Zeiten ist wohl schon ein solcher Anblick ein Highlight. Was ich allein gestern wieder in einem sehr vollen "Centro" in Oberhausen an langweiligen bis grauslichen Outfits gesehen habe, spottet mittlerweile eigentlich jeder Beschreibung. Vor allem die Heerscharen junger Damen, die zwar gerne bauchfrei daherkommen, aber dazu dann öde Schlaghosen und hässliche Sneaker tragen (meistens natürlich aus der Kategorie "Weißlatschenseuche"), sind ein Trauerspiel sondergleichen. Wenn zwei sehr reiz- und geschmackvoll gekleidete Ladys in einem Schuhladen und meine Nichte nicht gewesen wären, hätte man über knapp fünf Stunden hinweg zwischen Hunderten von Frauen kein einziges Exemplar entdeckt, das noch weiß, was Stil und Weiblichkeit bedeuten ...


----------



## marillo (6 Okt. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Kann in die Begeisterung über Marlenes heutigen Auftritt nicht so mit einstimmen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Schuhe völlig unpassend finde, sind Pünktchen mit das kindischste Strumpfmuster, das frau sich aussuchen kann - gibt so viele schicke und sexy Varianten, die deutlich mehr hermachen.



Genau, ich zitiere, paraphrasiert Marlene Lufen: "Ich hab heute Mark Foster."

Müsste allerdings schon knapp 10 Jahre her sein, dass Sie Nylons trug.


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Okt. 2022)

Da sieht man mal wieder mit wie wenig man heutzutage schon zufrieden ist 🙈


----------



## deimudder (6 Okt. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Kann in die Begeisterung über Marlenes heutigen Auftritt nicht so mit einstimmen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Schuhe völlig unpassend finde, sind Pünktchen mit das kindischste Strumpfmuster, das frau sich aussuchen kann - gibt so viele schicke und sexy Varianten, die deutlich mehr hermachen.
> 
> Aber in diesen Zeiten ist wohl schon ein solcher Anblick ein Highlight. Was ich allein gestern wieder in einem sehr vollen "Centro" in Oberhausen an langweiligen bis grauslichen Outfits gesehen habe, spottet mittlerweile eigentlich jeder Beschreibung. Vor allem die Heerscharen junger Damen, die zwar gerne bauchfrei daherkommen, aber dazu dann öde Schlaghosen und hässliche Sneaker tragen (meistens natürlich aus der Kategorie "Weißlatschenseuche"), sind ein Trauerspiel sondergleichen. Wenn zwei sehr reiz- und geschmackvoll gekleidete Ladys in einem Schuhladen und meine Nichte nicht gewesen wären, hätte man über knapp fünf Stunden hinweg zwischen Hunderten von Frauen kein einziges Exemplar entdeckt, das noch weiß, was Stil und Weiblichkeit bedeuten ...


Nach dem Krieg hatten wir einfach nicht mehr 
Man nimmt was man bekommt und in den heutigen Zeiten war das ein guter Auftritt. 

Die Mädels hierzulande haben sich kollektiv und gemeinschaftlich nach unten orientiert. Mühe müssen sie sich nicht mehr machen, irgendeinen Instagram Lauch Boyfriend finden sie schon. Also geht es nicht mehr darum, wer ist am heißesten, sondern man tritt sich in den Crocs nicht gegenseitig auf die Füße. 
Gibt hier auch schon Videos von Ukrainerinnen, die sich über die Frauen hier belustigen, dass diese so unfeminin angezogen sind. Oder Videos Ukrainerin bei der Ankunft, top gestylt und dann nach 6 Monaten in Deutschland.. 

Schadet natürlich dem Spiel zwischen Yin und Yang und alles wird ein bisschen trister. Passt zum generellen Trend, nichts darf mehr Spaß machen. Kein Steak, kein Flug usw


----------



## Iskander (6 Okt. 2022)

Gerade am Tag der Beerdigung der Queen, wo auch das neue RTL Studio endlich vorgestellt wurde, hatte ich erwartet die meisten unserer Moderatorinnen in schwarzen Kleidern/Röcken und schwarzen Feinstrumpfhosen zu sehen. Alina Merkau war natürlich nicht dem Anlass gekleidet und viel lediglich durch unqualifizierte Kommentare auf. Annett Möller wie immer in grell leuchtenden Lumpen bei Punkt 6 - die Frau ist modisch völlig verloren gegangen seitdem sie dort moderiert. Kamilla Senjo zwar komplett in schwarz aber natürlich keine Strumpfhose und das als Frau mit ukrainischen Wurzeln, eine Gegend, wo Nylons von Frauen öfter getragen werden als Boxershorts von Männern. Peinlich. 
Bella Lesnik und Frauke Ludowig, die beide an dem Abend Exclusiv moderierten, haben es auch nicht geschafft sich dunkles Nylon über die Beine zu streifen, stattdessen hatten sich beide für hautfarbene Varianten entschieden...ich meine, wenn man sich die Mühe schon macht, wieso dann nicht richtig ? Ironischerweise wurde sogar in der Sendung kritisiert, dass einige der Trauergäste keine schwarzen Strumpfhosen anhatten...ich konnte nicht mehr Auf Instagram wurde Bella Lesnik sogar darauf hingewiesen das sie zu ihrem Outfit die schwarze Feinstrumpfhose vergessen hatte und ihre Antwort darauf war, "dass sie kein Teil der royalen Familie sei". Soso, um sich also schick zu kleiden muss man Teil einer royalen Familie sein, hatte sie nicht im Frühjahr eine schwarze Feinstrumpfhose an ? War sie zu dem Zeitpunkt etwa auch Teil einer Königsfamilie ? Solche Aussagen sind echt erschreckend und zeigen gut auf wie schlecht es um unsere Fernsehlandschaft in puncto Kleidungsstil steht. 
Wer mich in der Woche aber am meisten enttäuscht hat war Angela Braun die es geschafft hat eine komplette Woche nur Jeans und schlabbrige Stoffhosen zu tragen und das als Nylonqueen die eigentlich fast nur Kleider und Miniröcke trägt. Da helfen auch keine High Heels. Vielleicht üben ihre unsäglichen Kolleginnen einen schlechten Einfluss auf sie aus. Warum schick machen wenn die anderen doch auch bequem wie Penner rumlaufen ?


----------



## Crownmaster (7 Okt. 2022)

Marlene heute auch wieder unterirdisch. Diese Hochwasser Hosen sind so gruselig... Mir schaudert es. Nächste Woche auch schon wieder Karen am Start. Alina hat Urlaub. Ne das war mal wieder eine Woche ohne echte Highlights. Die Shorts waren ganz nett, aber es bleibt mal wieder ohne Mini...


----------



## Atavist (7 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Marlene heute auch wieder unterirdisch. Diese Hochwasser Hosen sind so gruselig... Mir schaudert es.



Wenn die erstklassigen Stilettos, die sie heute trug, sprechen könnten, hätten die ihr mal ordentlich Zunder gegeben und sie gefragt, womit sie es verdient haben, mit einem solchen Plunder kombiniert zu werden ...


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Nudel (7 Okt. 2022)

Iskander schrieb:


> Gerade am Tag der Beerdigung der Queen, wo auch das neue RTL Studio endlich vorgestellt wurde, hatte ich erwartet die meisten unserer Moderatorinnen in schwarzen Kleidern/Röcken und schwarzen Feinstrumpfhosen zu sehen. Alina Merkau war natürlich nicht dem Anlass gekleidet und viel lediglich durch unqualifizierte Kommentare auf. Annett Möller wie immer in grell leuchtenden Lumpen bei Punkt 6 - die Frau ist modisch völlig verloren gegangen seitdem sie dort moderiert. Kamilla Senjo zwar komplett in schwarz aber natürlich keine Strumpfhose und das als Frau mit ukrainischen Wurzeln, eine Gegend, wo Nylons von Frauen öfter getragen werden als Boxershorts von Männern. Peinlich.
> Bella Lesnik und Frauke Ludowig, die beide an dem Abend Exclusiv moderierten, haben es auch nicht geschafft sich dunkles Nylon über die Beine zu streifen, stattdessen hatten sich beide für hautfarbene Varianten entschieden...ich meine, wenn man sich die Mühe schon macht, wieso dann nicht richtig ? Ironischerweise wurde sogar in der Sendung kritisiert, dass einige der Trauergäste keine schwarzen Strumpfhosen anhatten...ich konnte nicht mehr Auf Instagram wurde Bella Lesnik sogar darauf hingewiesen das sie zu ihrem Outfit die schwarze Feinstrumpfhose vergessen hatte und ihre Antwort darauf war, "dass sie kein Teil der royalen Familie sei". Soso, um sich also schick zu kleiden muss man Teil einer royalen Familie sein, hatte sie nicht im Frühjahr eine schwarze Feinstrumpfhose an ? War sie zu dem Zeitpunkt etwa auch Teil einer Königsfamilie ? Solche Aussagen sind echt erschreckend und zeigen gut auf wie schlecht es um unsere Fernsehlandschaft in puncto Kleidungsstil steht.
> Wer mich in der Woche aber am meisten enttäuscht hat war Angela Braun die es geschafft hat eine komplette Woche nur Jeans und schlabbrige Stoffhosen zu tragen und das als Nylonqueen die eigentlich fast nur Kleider und Miniröcke trägt. Da helfen auch keine High Heels. Vielleicht üben ihre unsäglichen Kolleginnen einen schlechten Einfluss auf sie aus. Warum schick machen wenn die anderen doch auch bequem wie Penner rumlaufen ?


Zumindest die beiden Damen in London (Marlene und Vanessa) hatten schwarze Strumpfhosen an. Leider haben sie es geschafft, die Beine ausschließlich (2sec) am vorbeihuschen in einer Instastory zu zeigen 😒


----------



## Nylonalex786 (7 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Marlene heute auch wieder unterirdisch. Diese Hochwasser Hosen sind so gruselig... Mir schaudert es. Nächste Woche auch schon wieder Karen am Start. Alina hat Urlaub. Ne das war mal wieder eine Woche ohne echte Highlights. Die Shorts waren ganz nett, aber es bleibt mal wieder ohne Mini...


Ich frage mich generell, warum diese Hochwasserhosen oder auch Schlabberhosen derzeit im Trend sind… schrecklich.


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Okt. 2022)

Schade das Ina nicht Nachrichten, den ganzen Promiquark und Moderation gleichzeitig machen kann, dazu noch Kirsten zurück und Jule dazu 😁


----------



## Fapperzwo (7 Okt. 2022)

Amira hat auf Insta gesagt, dass sie sich entschieden hat, das FFS zu verlassen  .
Neue Ziele und so, aber noch nix Konkretes gesagt....


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Amira hat auf Insta gesagt, dass sie sich entschieden hat, das FFS zu verlassen  .
> Neue Ziele und so, aber noch nix Konkretes gesagt....


Eigentlich verständlich bei dem Kasperltheater, journalistische Fähigkeiten braucht man dafür wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Austin (7 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Amira hat auf Insta gesagt, dass sie sich entschieden hat, das FFS zu verlassen  .
> Neue Ziele und so, aber noch nix Konkretes gesagt....


War für mich leider absehbar nachdem man sie nun schon seit Wochen nicht mehr im TV gesehen hat.
Mich würden mal die Gründe dazu interessieren,aber wenigstens herrscht jetzt Gewissheit und ich spar mir endgültig diesen FFS Quatsch mit Troubadix,Waschlappen und blonden Jungs verkleidet als "Frau".Meine Festplatte wirds mir danken...

Neue Ziele? Wenn sie on Air -sprich vor der Kamera- weiter arbeiten will,dann bleiben da wohl erstmal nur SchRoTtL und seine megapeinlichen Shows mit Punkt whatever bzw Exklusiv/Explosiv oder das unsägliche Blöd TV.Bei den Öffis sehe ich sie so mal ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)

Ob wir jetzt in Dauer Beschallung von den zwei Wuffis sein werden?
Ausgeglichenheit bei den Geschlechtern gibt es nicht mehr! Oder zählen die als weiblich? 
Gebt Vanessa eine ganze Woche!


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> War für mich leider absehbar nachdem man sie nun schon seit Wochen nicht mehr im TV gesehen hat.
> Mich würden mal die Gründe dazu interessieren,aber wenigstens herrscht jetzt Gewissheit und ich spar mir endgültig diesen FFS Quatsch mit Troubadix,Waschlappen und blonden Jungs verkleidet als "Frau".Meine Festplatte wirds mir danken...
> 
> Neue Ziele? Wenn sie on Air -sprich vor der Kamera- weiter arbeiten will,dann bleiben da wohl erstmal nur SchRoTtL und seine megapeinlichen Shows mit Punkt whatever bzw Exklusiv/Explosiv oder das unsägliche Blöd TV.Bei den Öffis sehe ich sie so mal ganz und gar nicht.


Ob sie wohl abgesägt wurde? Glücklich hat sie nicht ausgesehen. Das FFS hat glaube ich nicht viel Stil! Man hält es nicht mal für nötig den Zusehern zu erklären, warum das mit Vanessa passiert ist..


----------



## Crownmaster (7 Okt. 2022)

Sehr schade. Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier sehr fixiert auf die Outfits sind im Thread, fand ich Amira wirklich super sympathisch. Ein Mädel zum Pferde stehlen, wie ich schon mal sagte. 
Ich hoffe sie kehrt irgendwann vor die Kamera zurück. Fürs FFS mal wieder eine hübsche Dame weniger. Alina und Marlene ständig weg, oder in mittlerweile sehr häufig schrecklichen Klamotten... Keine schöne Zeit.


----------



## buck danny (7 Okt. 2022)

Na ja FFS ist halt in Zeiten von Insta und Gedöns nicht unbedingt das was man sich als Arbeitszeiten wünscht.


----------



## Austin (7 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ob sie wohl abgesägt wurde? Glücklich hat sie nicht ausgesehen. Das FFS hat glaube ich nicht viel Stil! Man hält es nicht mal für nötig den Zusehern zu erklären, warum das mit Vanessa passiert ist..


Auch eine Möglichkeit,dass man sie wegen irgendwas Internem abgesägt hat.Leider alles nur Spekulation.Ich fand Amira da mit ihrer Art auch sehr erfrischend.Plus natürlich ihre meist beinfreien Klamotten.  
Sat1 spart sich unter dem Dödel Rosemann halt bis zum nahenden Ende tot.Deshalb muss/darf die FFS Produktionsfirma(ist das eigentlich noch die Firma vom strunzigen Claus???) auch an allen Ecken und Enden sparen.Personell halt nur ein Minimum und falls mal jemand ausfällt,dann hat man wohl neben dem Studio Dauerbewohner Heinrich Heinrichs mittlerweile auch schon auf Troubadix oder so einen Knilch aus Redaktion(Fenske,Fatke,idk) zurück gegriffen als Co Moderatoren.


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Okt. 2022)

Joa, wenn die so weitermachen, ist Schicht im Schacht, bevor sie den 40. Geburtstag des FFS "feiern" können.


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit,dass man sie wegen irgendwas Internem abgesägt hat.Leider alles nur Spekulation.Ich fand Amira da mit ihrer Art auch sehr erfrischend.Plus natürlich ihre meist beinfreien Klamotten.
> Sat1 spart sich unter dem Dödel Rosemann halt bis zum nahenden Ende tot.Deshalb muss/darf die FFS Produktionsfirma(ist das eigentlich noch die Firma vom strunzigen Claus???) auch an allen Ecken und Enden sparen.Personell halt nur ein Minimum und falls mal jemand ausfällt,dann hat man wohl neben dem Studio Dauerbewohner Heinrich Heinrichs mittlerweile auch schon auf Troubadix oder so einen Knilch aus Redaktion(Fenske,Fatke,idk) zurück gegriffen als Co Moderatoren.


Stimmt das mit dem tot sparen ist lächerlich.. Den nervigen Killing sieht man auch überall als Moderator. Total unglaubwürdig den als Experten für alles zu präsentieren. 
Die Sendung selbst hat auch massiv abgebaut, Specials und Gäste gibt es kaum noch, dafür Kindergarten und einen auf Friends machen. Dabei haben sie im Beitrag noch gesagt, dass sie sich eigentlich fast noch nie alle zusammen getroffen haben. Da fehlt einfach nur Erneuerung und frischer Wind. 

Mein Horror Szenario wäre, dass Vanessa jetzt noch komplett abgesägt wird und dann nur noch dieser kleine Wuffi für die Star News zuständig ist. Geht echt alles den Bach runter!


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Joa, wenn die so weitermachen, ist Schicht im Schacht, bevor sie den 40. Geburtstag des FFS "feiern" können.


Traurig das mir das mittlerweile fast schon egal ist. Mal sehen wer eher geht, RTL oder SAT1 - Frühstücksfernsehen😉


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Traurig das mir das mittlerweile fast schon egal ist. Mal sehen wer eher geht, RTL oder SAT1 - Frühstücksfernsehen😉


Das von RTL ist ja schon öfter mal umstrukturiert worden. Die werden sich halten, so oder so. Sat1 dürfte bald am Ende sein, und zwar nicht nur das FFS, sondern der gesamte Sender. Wobei das auch schon seit gefühlt 20 Jahren so ist, dass Sat1 nur noch auf Sparflamme läuft...


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das von RTL ist ja schon öfter mal umstrukturiert worden. Die werden sich halten, so oder so. Sat1 dürfte bald am Ende sein, und zwar nicht nur das FFS, sondern der gesamte Sender. Wobei das auch schon seit gefühlt 20 Jahren so ist, dass Sat1 nur noch auf Sparflamme läuft...


Pro7 ist auch nicht besser.. 
TV Total hat gar keine Gäste oder? Schaue ich deshalb nicht. Schlag den "whatever" hat auch keine Musik Acts? Wenn man überall das Salz aus der Suppe nimmt, dann bleibt irgendwann nichts mehr über.. 
100 Jahre die Simpsons und die gleichen Serien senden ist auch nicht gerade innovativ! 
Der einzige Differenzierer zum Streaming sind Shows, aber da wird auch das Buchstaben Battle eingestellt. Das müsste doch erfolgreich gewesen sein? 

Früher haben die Sender auf sex sells und eye candy basiert, jetzt braucht man wohl keine Zuschauer mehr. Talk Talk Talk hat doch sicher keiner wegen der Clips gesehen..


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das von RTL ist ja schon öfter mal umstrukturiert worden. Die werden sich halten, so oder so. Sat1 dürfte bald am Ende sein, und zwar nicht nur das FFS, sondern der gesamte Sender. Wobei das auch schon seit gefühlt 20 Jahren so ist, dass Sat1 nur noch auf Sparflamme läuft...


Hauptsache Ina, Kirsten und mit Abstrichen Vanessa und Marlene bleiben dem Fernsehen erhalten😁


----------



## Austin (7 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das von RTL ist ja schon öfter mal umstrukturiert worden. Die werden sich halten, so oder so. Sat1 dürfte bald am Ende sein, und zwar nicht nur das FFS, sondern der gesamte Sender. Wobei das auch schon seit gefühlt 20 Jahren so ist, dass Sat1 nur noch auf Sparflamme läuft...


Der olle Rosemann fährt Sat1 und Pro7 innerhalb von 2,3 Jahren an die Wand,das kann man eigentlich garantieren.
RTL wird dank Bertelsmann& Co jedenfalls besser über die Runden kommen.


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Der olle Rosemann fährt Sat1 und Pro7 innerhalb von 2,3 Jahren an die Wand,das kann man eigentlich garantieren.


Bei Sat1 ist wahrscheinlich nix mehr zu retten. Pro7 dürfte sich wahrscheinlich doch noch halten.


----------



## Austin (7 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Pro7 ist auch nicht besser..
> TV Total hat gar keine Gäste oder? Schaue ich deshalb nicht. Schlag den "whatever" hat auch keine Musik Acts? Wenn man überall das Salz aus der Suppe nimmt, dann bleibt irgendwann nichts mehr über..
> 100 Jahre die Simpsons und die gleichen Serien senden ist auch nicht gerade innovativ!
> Der einzige Differenzierer zum Streaming sind Shows, aber da wird auch das Buchstaben Battle eingestellt. Das müsste doch erfolgreich gewesen sein?
> ...


Das Bügeleisen(Pro7) ist sogar für mich mittlerweile schlimmer bzw untragbarer geworden als die Hürther Dauer Hallodris.
1000x in der Woche Big Bang Theory,500x Simpsons(beides schaute ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad eigentlich gerne,aber enough is enough),dazu ständig solche Gurkenformate wie ZOL oder dieser Witz von Eigenproduktion a la Local Hero,den man aufgrund mieser Quoten am Sonntag schnellstens wieder abgesetzt hat nach der 1.(!) Folge.Dazu noch diese beiden unsäglichen Hipster Clowns in ihren Spielen,bei denen mir schlecht wird,wenn ich die mal beim Reinzappen erblicke.Das Bügeleisen schafft sich hoffentlich irgendwann gemeinsam mit seiner Schwester selbst ab.
Buchstaben Battle auf Sat1 lief wie alle anderen Showformate vorabends mit äußerst bescheidenem Erfolg.War zwar z.T. vor dem Einstieg von Rosemann als Big Boss dort,aber ich gönne dem Typen jeglichen Misserfolg mit allen beiden Sendern. 
Vielleicht übernimmt Berlusconi`s Medienfirma ja doch noch P7S1,dann gibts wieder Bunga Bunga im deutschen TV.....


----------



## Austin (7 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Bei Sat1 ist wahrscheinlich nix mehr zu retten. Pro7 dürfte sich wahrscheinlich doch noch halten.


Ohne NFL(die Rechte verlieren sie ab Februar 2023) und ohne die beiden Schoko und Arsch Clowns wäre das Bügeleisen schon weg vom Fenster.
Die hätten dann auf Dauer noch schlechtere Quoten als die kleineren Sender aus der Gruppe wie Sixx,Kabel1 oder Pro7 Maxx


----------



## deimudder (7 Okt. 2022)

Vielleicht sehen wir die Sache auch einfach nur zu schwarz? Gut früher stand her eine Lena Gercke als Top Model im Mini Rock und wahrscheinlich ein hübsches weibliches Talent.. 
Aber ist das hier so viel schlechter?


----------



## marillo (7 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Früher haben die Sender auf sex sells und eye candy basiert, jetzt braucht man wohl keine Zuschauer mehr. Talk Talk Talk hat doch sicher keiner wegen der Clips gesehen..


Warum den sonst?


----------



## bodywatch (8 Okt. 2022)

Amira erscheint mir nicht wirklich glücklich auf IG betreffend ihres Fortgangs von FFS .. da wird wohl backstage  einiges gelaufen sein.
Von Marlene finde ich toll, dass und wie sie sich von Amira verabschiedet hat.

Überhaupt diese ganze "Stille" bei personellen Veränderungen .. Vanessa von 2 auf 1, haben vermutlich nur wir hier mitbekommen .. Amiras Abgang ... Frau Britt und Mönchen ? ... der Kita Bespasser sieht sich als 7. Miderator ... usw ....
seltsam.

Streng genommen ist es mittlerweile ein Männer-Gesangs-Verein, wobei ich Mann auf das im Pass eingetragene Geschlecht beziehe.
Null Bock Marlene und Social Media Alina machen FFS vermutlich nur noch weil sie es müssen für ihr Social Media Dasein, Das Karen finanziert wohl ihr lifetime alleinerziehend Singledasein damit....
Einzig irgendwelche Kuschelbärchen oder Regenbogenkrieger kommen neu nach.

Aktuell wirklich nicht mehr sehenswert.


----------



## marillo (8 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Überhaupt diese ganze "Stille" bei personellen Veränderungen .. Vanessa von 2 auf 1, haben vermutlich nur wir hier mitbekommen .. Amiras Abgang ... Frau Britt und Mönchen ? ... der Kita Bespasser sieht sich als 7. Miderator ... usw ....
> seltsam.



Schon sehr erhellend: https://www.kununu.com/de/maz-more


----------



## deimudder (8 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Amira erscheint mir nicht wirklich glücklich auf IG betreffend ihres Fortgangs von FFS .. da wird wohl backstage  einiges gelaufen sein.
> Von Marlene finde ich toll, dass und wie sie sich von Amira verabschiedet hat.
> 
> Überhaupt diese ganze "Stille" bei personellen Veränderungen .. Vanessa von 2 auf 1, haben vermutlich nur wir hier mitbekommen .. Amiras Abgang ... Frau Britt und Mönchen ? ... der Kita Bespasser sieht sich als 7. Miderator ... usw ....
> ...


Ja ihr Gesichtsausdruck passt nicht zu einem normalen Abschied. Auch das FFS: "wir müssen uns von Alina verabschieden.."

Diese Regenbogen Tendenzen finde ich auch nervig, Promi Nachrichten sollten bei einer Frau liegen. Aber auch die Typen werden schon in anderen Sendungen recycelt. Wer von den Jungen will denn bitte den abgehalfterten Benjibie bei Taff sehen!

Bin gespannt, ob es für Alina noch eine Nachfolgerin gibt oder ob hier auch gespart wird!

P.S.: das kann man sich doch als Mann nicht mehr geben.. Früher war das FFS ausgewogen, da gab es für beide Geschlechter Gründe zum Zusehen..


----------



## bodywatch (8 Okt. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Schon sehr erhellend: https://www.kununu.com/de/maz-more


Danke für den Link.
Hab ich oben richtig gelesen und Alina verabschiedet sich?


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> das kann man sich doch als Mann nicht mehr geben..


Geht doch schon jahrelang so. Hab das schon ewig nicht mehr eingeschaltet. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hießen damals die Moderatoren noch Lotz und Franke.


----------



## marillo (8 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Geht doch schon jahrelang so. Hab das schon ewig nicht mehr eingeschaltet. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hießen damals die Moderatoren noch Lotz und Franke.


Das ist dann schon wirklich lange her. ~20 Jahre.


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Geht doch schon jahrelang so. Hab das schon ewig nicht mehr eingeschaltet. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hießen damals die Moderatoren noch Lotz und Franke.


Aber Franke und Lotz waren damals um Längen besser als die Boygroup von heute!


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Aber Franke und Lotz waren damals um Längen besser als die Boygroup von heute!


Ja, aber sowas von!


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ja, aber sowas von!


Koschwitz seinen Humor hat niemand verstanden, Kiewel war anfangs genauso ausgeflippt wie Marlene zu besten Zeiten und bei Weischenberg hat die Maske alles gegeben, ohne Erfolg🤣 Susanne Kripp und Rita Werner waren für die Optik, nicht zu vergessen Aline von Drateln. Habe damals immer wegen Der goldene Schuss, später Superball eingeschaltet, immer mitgelitten 😁


----------



## marillo (8 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Habe damals immer wegen Der goldene Schuss, später Superball eingeschaltet, immer mitgelitten 😁


Der goldene Schuss war zu damaligen Zeiten wirklich faszinierend.
Superball hatte arg hohe Latenzen und die links rechts Schwäche der Moderatoren war auch ein Runninggag.


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Okt. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> die links rechts Schwäche der Moderatoren war auch ein Runninggag.


Oh ja


----------



## nitro1000 (9 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja ihr Gesichtsausdruck passt nicht zu einem normalen Abschied. Auch das FFS: "wir müssen uns von Alina verabschieden.."
> 
> Diese Regenbogen Tendenzen finde ich auch nervig, Promi Nachrichten sollten bei einer Frau liegen. Aber auch die Typen werden schon in anderen Sendungen recycelt. Wer von den Jungen will denn bitte den abgehalfterten Benjibie bei Taff sehen!
> 
> ...


Du meinst Amira, oder?


----------



## ZachariasFox (10 Okt. 2022)

was für eine geile mutige hose bei vanessa 🥰


----------



## deimudder (10 Okt. 2022)

ZachariasFox schrieb:


> was für eine geile mutige hose bei vanessa 🥰


Mutig ja, kann mich mit dem Outfit irgendwie nicht anfreunden, ein kurzer Rock wäre für mich schöner. Zu Karen sag ich nichts, bin für die Woche bedient..


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Okt. 2022)

Und bei Susan Link gibts Schlabberhose zu Heels 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ZachariasFox (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mutig ja, kann mich mit dem Outfit irgendwie nicht anfreunden, ein kurzer Rock wäre für mich schöner. Zu Karen sag ich nichts, bin für die Woche bedient..


klar besser geht immer trotzdem finde ich das outfit schon ziemlich heiß! hoffe trotzdem das snoopy paar clips hoch läde


----------



## deimudder (10 Okt. 2022)

ZachariasFox schrieb:


> klar besser geht immer trotzdem finde ich das outfit schon ziemlich heiß! hoffe trotzdem das snoopy paar clips hoch läde


Schlechter geht es auch, zum Glück ist der Bubi heute nicht da


----------



## deimudder (10 Okt. 2022)

Besser geht es aber auch


----------



## ZachariasFox (10 Okt. 2022)

jaja schachmatt


----------



## Big*Ben (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Besser geht es aber auch


Ina ist und bleibt der wahre Augenschmaus 😊


----------



## Nylonalex786 (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mutig ja, kann mich mit dem Outfit irgendwie nicht anfreunden, ein kurzer Rock wäre für mich schöner. Zu Karen sag ich nichts, bin für die Woche bedient..


Kommt Karen grad vom Bowling?


----------



## bodywatch (10 Okt. 2022)

Ina ist der Eyecatcher des Tages ....

... dicht gefolgt von JJ bei RTL


----------



## feetie (10 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ina ist der Eyecatcher des Tages ....
> 
> ... dicht gefolgt von JJ bei RTL


MMhh... anfangs dachte ich, das sei eine Verkleidung... Overknees finde ich im Prinzip gut... den ganzen Rest nicht.


----------



## Atavist (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mutig ja, kann mich mit dem Outfit irgendwie nicht anfreunden, ein kurzer Rock wäre für mich schöner.



Zur Abwechslung darf's auch mal was Längeres mit Schlitz sein, gilt für manche ja nicht ohne Grund als besonders raffiniert.  Vor allem, wenn dazu solche Stilettos getragen werden, wie's sich gehört. Und man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege - aber Vanessa scheint mir die Einzige dort zu sein, für die High Heels bei solchen Auftritten in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. im Studio eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, an der nicht gerüttelt wird. Allein schon dafür gibt's von mir immer ein 👍 für diese Lady ...


----------



## deimudder (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Big*Ben (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


>


Wie schon erwähnt, megageil 😊


----------



## Atavist (10 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


>



Hammer. Wobei wir von Ina ja schon länger wissen, was für eine Perle sie ist.

Und auch, wenn man natürlich weiß, dass High Heels das unpraktischste, unbequemste und ungesündeste Schuhwerk überhaupt sind: Wie immer mehr Frauen auf ein so zum Niederknien elegant-sexy Erscheinungsbild mittlerweile komplett verzichten wollen und stattdessen selbst bei den unpassendsten Anlässen nur noch zu hässlichen Flachlatschen greifen, ist mir unbegreiflich. Umso mehr ein Hoch auf die noch wenigen Damen, die sich von gutem Stil und Geschmack immer noch nicht abbringen lassen ...


----------



## deimudder (11 Okt. 2022)

Ina trägt öfter mal Turnschuhe, auch bei den Fotos danach. Heute leider auch wieder. 

Derweil setzten Karen und die neue Karen neue Tiefpunkte.. Schlechter Tag heute..


----------



## deimudder (11 Okt. 2022)

Und noch ein Update von IG


----------



## Tibon (11 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Derweil setzten Karen und die neue Karen neue Tiefpunkte..


Eigentlich ist die neue ja ganz niedlich, aber die nächste Morning Queen wird sie wohl nicht werden.


----------



## bodywatch (12 Okt. 2022)

Im Gegensatz zu diesem Thread verfolge ich das FFS on air aktuell sehr selten ..
Den obigen Beiträgen nach verabschiedet sich Alina? Und eine neue Karen übernimmt?
Kann mich jemand auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? Danke.


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Den obigen Beiträgen nach verabschiedet sich Alina?


Das war wohl ein Schreibfehler, da hat jemand Alina mit Amira verwechselt. Amira Tröger ist gegangen.


----------



## deimudder (12 Okt. 2022)

Karen failt auch heute zum 3. Mal in Folge. Zumindest wird ihr das heute auch mal offiziell von der Öffentlichkeit bestätigt! 

Wie will sie sich nur zum Wochenende weiter verschlechtern? Luft nach unten gibt es kaum noch..


----------



## buck danny (12 Okt. 2022)

Hat sie deb Pulli falsch rum an? Also innen nach außen! 😳


----------



## bodywatch (13 Okt. 2022)

Karen kanns


----------



## deimudder (13 Okt. 2022)

Und trotzdem war sie stets bemüht...


----------



## Tibon (13 Okt. 2022)

Ich frage mich immer wieder aufs neue: Wo kriegen die diese unfassbar hässlichen Klamotten her? Was soll das sein? Eine Kirgisische Bergbauerntracht? Man kann doch unmöglich morgens in so einem Fummel vorm Spiegel stehen und sagen: Hey, das sieht gut aus, so will ich im Fernsehen auftreten.
So...mal wieder genug aufgeregt für heute.


----------



## deimudder (13 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder aufs neue: Wo kriegen die diese unfassbar hässlichen Klamotten her? Was soll das sein? Eine Kirgisische Bergbauerntracht? Man kann doch unmöglich morgens in so einem Fummel vorm Spiegel stehen und sagen: Hey, das sieht gut aus, so will ich im Fernsehen auftreten.
> So...mal wieder genug aufgeregt für heute.


Doch leider ist es so, Karen ist so dumm & selbstbewusst, die postet sogar ein Video von ihrer "Verzauberung" und verlinkt stolz der Hersteller.. 
Oder sie bekommt für den Mist Geld und Sat.1 freut sich über Kosten Einsparungen..


----------



## Nylonalex786 (13 Okt. 2022)

Also ich muss sagen: Die Damen aus dem FFS können sich gerne bei ihren Kolleginnen aus dem anderen TV Inspirationen abholen. 

Was ich als Fan von schwarzen Nylons die letzten Tage sah war sehr schön anzusehen. Hoffe es geht so weiter in der nächsten Zeit.


----------



## marillo (13 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Doch leider ist es so, Karen ist so dumm & selbstbewusst, die postet sogar ein Video von ihrer "Verzauberung" und verlinkt stolz der Hersteller.


Im Endeffekt sind die "Darsteller" alle in ihrer Blase und gehen davon aus, dass alles was sie so fabrizieren richtig, wichtig und cool ist.
Hab heute die Maxi-Playback-Show auf Instagramm gesehen. Da ist bestimmt noch mächtig Luft nach unten. Die sind sich einfach für garnichts zu blöd.


----------



## bodywatch (13 Okt. 2022)

Für mich war Karen mit diesem ... ähm ... ich find keinen Ausdruck dafür, ein absolutes Highlight, schon fast mit Legendenstatus.

Schlichtweg das Hässlichste was ich jemals im TV gesehen habe ... und derdiedas Heinrichs findet es geil.

Armutszeugnis!


----------



## deimudder (14 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Für mich war Karen mit diesem ... ähm ... ich find keinen Ausdruck dafür, ein absolutes Highlight, schon fast mit Legendenstatus.
> 
> Schlichtweg das Hässlichste was ich jemals im TV gesehen habe ... und derdiedas Heinrichs findet es geil.
> 
> Armutszeugnis!


Karen ist oft irgendwie leicht "daneben" und speziell. Es gab auch viele Witze im FFS die sie nicht überrissen hat, wo sich jeder schon an die Stirn gefasst hat. 
Glaube früher hat sie sich noch nach Konventionen gerichtet, heute einfach wie sie will im Katzen Lady Style und Hauptsache nicht sexy. "sie ist ja nicht zum Bein zeigen da"...


----------



## feetie (14 Okt. 2022)

Alina übertrumpft zumindest die anderen Kolleginnen deutschen Sender mit ihrem einzigen Auftritt in dieser Woche bei Weitem.
Die war ansonsten aber auch wirklich ein "noch tieferer Tiefpunkt" ... ARD ohne Anna, bei RTL die Hauptmoderatorin vollkommen unsexy und Karen eben als Karen.

Einzig Barbara Fleissner hatte noch 2 gute Auftritt mit engem kurzen Kleid und schicken offenen Schuhen.


----------



## buck danny (14 Okt. 2022)

Das heutige Karen Highlight die Buchse 😵‍💫


----------



## jens4975 (14 Okt. 2022)

Die blonde Frau für „Die Netzhighlights“ auf Sat.1 ist heute auch nett gewandet


----------



## deimudder (14 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Doch leider ist es so, Karen ist so dumm & selbstbewusst, die postet sogar ein Video von ihrer "Verzauberung" und verlinkt stolz der Hersteller..
> Oder sie bekommt für den Mist Geld und Sat.1 freut sich über Kosten Einsparungen..


Da krigisch einfach nur Plaque. Rotzhässlich, schlimmer geht's nimmer..


----------



## Tibon (14 Okt. 2022)

Karen diese Woche mal wieder mit einem neuen absoluten Tiefpunkt. Aber zumindest Alina hat heute ein wenig Lust auf nächste Woche gemacht.


----------



## Tibon (15 Okt. 2022)

Habe zur Frustbewältigung mal etwas im Archiv gestöbert: Das war Karen vor ca. zehn Jahren (und das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl ihrer besten Outfits!). Diese Bilder wirken heute wie aus einem anderen Universum. Das hält einem mal vor Augen, wie groß die Misere wirklich ist.


----------



## buck danny (15 Okt. 2022)

Ging doch 🙄


----------



## Big*Ben (15 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Habe zur Frustbewältigung mal etwas im Archiv gestöbert: Das war Karen vor ca. zehn Jahren (und das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl ihrer besten Outfits!). Diese Bilder wirken heute wie aus einem anderen Universum. Das hält einem mal vor Augen, wie groß die Misere wirklich ist.


Selbst Papenburg damals ansehnlich


----------



## feetie (17 Okt. 2022)

Montagsurteil:
- Alina: unten gut, oben naja => reicht aber locker zum Tagessieg
- Bianca: außer schönen Schuhen langweilig
- RTL-Dame: hmmmpf
- Vanessa: schick, aber nicht sehr sexy


----------



## Crownmaster (17 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Habe zur Frustbewältigung mal etwas im Archiv gestöbert: Das war Karen vor ca. zehn Jahren (und das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl ihrer besten Outfits!). Diese Bilder wirken heute wie aus einem anderen Universum. Das hält einem mal vor Augen, wie groß die Misere wirklich ist.


Ja, da waren schon einige sehr nette Outfits dabei. Vor allem der rote Lederrock hat mir sehr gefallen damals und ist mir im Gedächtnis geblieben. Kurz, eng und nicht High Waist, also genau umgekehrt, wie heute Röcke getragen werden. 
Alinas Rock heute war wieder so ein Beispiel. Das sieht eher nach Schwangerschaftsmode aus als alles andere und das trotz einem Trend hin zu knackigen Minis... Tja man will oder darf wohl nicht.... 

Zu Karens Historie ist zu sagen, dass solche Auftritte auch damals die totale Ausnahme gewesen sind. Unabhängig davon, dass sie sich in solchen Klamotten halt nicht wohl fühlt und auch einige Jahre jünger war. "Legendär" ist die Sendung gewesen, als sie einen tollen Mini an hatte und nach der ersten Werbung zur Jeans gewechselt ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob es da Caps von gibt, aber ich erinnere mich noch, was da im alten cpc FFS thread los war....


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Rebecca schlägt heute bei taff alle anderen TV Frauen um Längen in Sachen Outfit.🥰


----------



## milf fan (17 Okt. 2022)

Seufz!!! Das waren noch schöne Zeiten mit Karen.


----------



## deimudder (18 Okt. 2022)

Ist das die Nachfolgerin von Amira? 
Outfit langweilig, ansonsten Mh?


----------



## Fapperzwo (18 Okt. 2022)

Ja, Kira Schlender, bisher mehr im Hintergrund tätig. Hoffen wir auf amiraähnliche Outfits  .


----------



## deimudder (18 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Ja, Kira Schlender, bisher mehr im Hintergrund tätig. Hoffen wir auf amiraähnliche Outfits  .


Ihr IG Profil lässt leider das Gegenteil erwarten 
Mal sehen..


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Okt. 2022)

Alina in Schlabberbuxe, trotz Leder, ziemlich langweilig, Rebecca im Vivi Style. Hochwasser, High Waist plus Kutte, da ändert auch das bauchfreie Top nichts. 
Kein guter Tag. Bei Brisant spare ich mir überhaupt zu schauen...


----------



## n-tv junky (18 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ist das die Nachfolgerin von Amira?
> Outfit langweilig, ansonsten Mh?


Das ist kein Ersatz für Amira. 
Amira scheint das FFS nicht zu fehlen. Wie immer bei einer Trennung gibt es bei der Frau eine neue Frisur  (zu sehen auf IG) Amira gefällt mir jetzt noch besser.


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ist das die Nachfolgerin von Amira?
> Outfit langweilig, ansonsten Mh?


Dieser Screenshot schreit schon nach absoluter Langeweile.
Sorry,ich kenne die Frau jetzt nicht,aber Körpersprache und Outfit sprechen hier für mich eher nach einer wir geben den Desperate Housewives zu Hause mal eine Kutten Geppert Version(noch ohne Kutte) im FFS.


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Okt. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Das ist kein Ersatz für Amira.


Genau so isses.


----------



## marillo (18 Okt. 2022)

Nächste Woche, durchgehend, weibliche Doppelmoderation: Lufen, Merkau (Montag, Dienstag) und Lufen, Langenhan (Rest der Woche). Montag dann (hoffentlich) noch mit Blumhagen.


----------



## buck danny (19 Okt. 2022)

Heute auch mau. 😒


----------



## anna020491 (19 Okt. 2022)

alina dürfte gerne öfters ihre schue vor der kamera anziehen


----------



## Atavist (19 Okt. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Nächste Woche, durchgehend, weibliche Doppelmoderation: Lufen, Merkau (Montag, Dienstag) und Lufen, Langenhan (Rest der Woche). Montag dann (hoffentlich) noch mit Blumhagen.



Wenn man sich mal überlegt (bzw. noch erinnert), was das Trio Marlene/Alina/Vanessa für ein Potenzial hätte und was mittlerweile vor allem die beiden Erstgenannten nur noch draus machen ... blanker Wahnsinn, diese Vergeudung.


----------



## Atavist (20 Okt. 2022)

Wenn man das heutige Sat1-Elend wieder sieht ...



Die Neue scheint laut IG eine lebens- und abenteuerlustige, junge Frau zu sein - aber reizvolle Outfits sind wohl nicht ihr Ding, wie auch die unbeholfene und nicht zu ihr passende Mischung heute zeigt.

Und was Alina betrifft: Wie man es sich als attraktive Frau überhaupt gestatten kann, den eigenen Anblick so stillos und geschmacksverlassen mit hässlich-klobigen Sneakern zu verschandeln, ist schon eine Farce für sich. Ältere Aufnahmen mit ganz anderen Ansichten kommen einem mittlerweile tatsächlich vor wie aus einem Paralleluniversum ...

Aber das, was in dieser Sendung abläuft - egal, ob es die meisten Outfits oder den Inhalt betrifft -, kann man eigentlich eh nur noch so kommentieren:






Oder so:


----------



## feetie (20 Okt. 2022)

anna020491 schrieb:


> alina dürfte gerne öfters ihre schue vor der kamera anziehen





Atavist schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal überlegt (bzw. noch erinnert), was das Trio Marlene/Alina/Vanessa für ein Potenzial hätte und was mittlerweile vor allem die beiden Erstgenannten nur noch draus machen ... blanker Wahnsinn, diese Vergeudung.


Ich finde Alina hat ihre Krise in meinen Augen seit einiger Zeit überwunden - immer wieder zumindest optisch gute Auftritte (heute sind die Schuhe katastrophal - ansonsten finde ich die Outfits diese Woche wieder gut)... Moderation kann ich kaum beurteilen - ich schaue meist nicht länger als 5 Minuten rein.


----------



## Crownmaster (20 Okt. 2022)

Hm also das Kleid war schon super heute. Ich habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass es solche Outfits gar nicht mehr gibt. Klar die Schuhe sind ärgerlich, aber das ist leider die Mode. Gemütlich soll es sein... Und sexy muss entschärft werden. Deswegen wird entweder der Turnschuh ausgepackt und / oder die Kutte übergeworfen... 
Hoffentlich entscheidet sich Alina mal wieder für einen kurzen Rock. Ein Tag ist ja noch... 

Amiras Nachfolgerin ist auch nicht wirklich mein Typ. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Vielleicht überrascht sie uns ja hin und wieder mal... 

Bei Amira hoffe ich, dass sie in irgendeiner Weise wieder vor die Kamera tritt. Mein Gefühl sagt aber eher nein...


----------



## deaman (20 Okt. 2022)

In Berlin gibt es außer staatlichem RBB und der FFS Produktionsfirma doch keine TV Sender mehr. Berliner Moderatorinnen müssen also umziehen oder weit pendeln wie Mareile oder Annett Möller.


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Bei Amira hoffe ich, dass sie in irgendeiner Weise wieder vor die Kamera tritt.


Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## bodywatch (21 Okt. 2022)

Alina sehr legger heute morgen ... ansonsten kommt es mir vor wie Girls Night am Morgen


----------



## deimudder (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## buck danny (21 Okt. 2022)

Unten rum ja 👍aber der Winterpulli im warmen Studio ☹ und Karen mal nicht so peinlich wie sonst.


----------



## Fapperzwo (21 Okt. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Unten rum ja 👍aber der Winterpulli im warmen Studio ☹ und Karen mal nicht so peinlich wie sonst.


Lukas postet bei IG, dass es sehr kalt im Studio sei, sich erst langsam durch die Scheinwerfer aufheizt. Ich finde Alina top heute 😍


----------



## deimudder (21 Okt. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Unten rum ja 👍aber der Winterpulli im warmen Studio ☹ und Karen mal nicht so peinlich wie sonst.


Bei der Pose sieht man, was sie eigentlich abliefern könnte! Shorts oder Mini wäre grandios


----------



## Tibon (21 Okt. 2022)

Die kriegen es einfach nicht mehr gebacken, mal ein von Kopf bis Fuß stimmiges Outfit zusammenzustellen. Ringt man sich mal zu einem hübschen Rock und netten Schuhen durch, versaut man es wieder mit Vatis Sweatshirt. Ist es wie gestern mal ein schickes Kleid, reißt man es mit klobigen Turnschuhen wieder ein. Das passt alles irgendwie hinten und vorne nicht zusammen. Ich zweifele noch, ob das ein Modetrend ist, den ich nicht verstehe, oder ob die Stylistinnen der Sendung einfach nur inkompetent sind.


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Die kriegen es einfach nicht mehr gebacken, mal ein von Kopf bis Fuß stimmiges Outfit zusammenzustellen. Ringt man sich mal zu einem hübschen Rock und netten Schuhen durch, versaut man es wieder mit Vatis Sweatshirt. Ist es wie gestern mal ein schickes Kleid, reißt man es mit klobigen Turnschuhen wieder ein. Das passt alles irgendwie hinten und vorne nicht zusammen. Ich zweifele noch, ob das ein Modetrend ist, den ich nicht verstehe, oder ob die Stylistinnen der Sendung einfach nur inkompetent sind.


Geh mal von letzterem aus 😢


----------



## Atavist (21 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Die kriegen es einfach nicht mehr gebacken, mal ein von Kopf bis Fuß stimmiges Outfit zusammenzustellen. Ringt man sich mal zu einem hübschen Rock und netten Schuhen durch, versaut man es wieder mit Vatis Sweatshirt. Ist es wie gestern mal ein schickes Kleid, reißt man es mit klobigen Turnschuhen wieder ein. Das passt alles irgendwie hinten und vorne nicht zusammen. Ich zweifele noch, ob das ein Modetrend ist, den ich nicht verstehe, oder ob die Stylistinnen der Sendung einfach nur inkompetent sind.



 Auf den Nagel getroffen, weshalb mir solche halbgaren Nummern auch keine Komplimente abringen. Der Reiz und die Kunst an einem betörenden, femininen Outfit besteht nun mal darin, eine stilsichere Komposition vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle zusammenzustellen, die bis ins Detail stimmig ist. So aber wirkt das völlig beliebig und verzagt à la _"ein bisschen sexy möchte ich ja sein, aber so richtig mag ich nicht"_. Die Schuhmode steht dafür exemplarisch - früher wären die meisten gar nicht erst auf die Idee gekommen, zu schicken Röcken, Kleidern oder modischen Leggins ömmelige Sneaker zu tragen, weil frau damit trotz reizvoller Aussichten weiter oben dann eben doch wie eine Bäuerin aussieht. Und hässliche Blockabsätze, wie sie Alina derzeit ständig vorführt, sind in meinen Augen auch nur Pseudo-Heels, die einem eleganten Anblick im Wege stehen. 

Aber das ist ein Trend, der seit Längerem hierzulande überall zu beobachten ist, nicht nur in diversen TV-Shows. Beim Rundgang durch deutsche Städte offenbart sich dieses Elend bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in seiner ganzen Jämmerlichkeit ...


----------



## marillo (21 Okt. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein Trend, der seit Längerem hierzulande überall zu beobachten ist, nicht nur in diversen TV-Shows. Beim Rundgang durch deutsche Städte offenbart sich dieses Elend bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in seiner ganzen Jämmerlichkeit ...


Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> dass es sehr kalt im Studio sei, sich erst langsam durch die Scheinwerfer aufheizt.


Dann sollen sie eben nachts die Fenster zumachen, wie jeder normale Mensch, wenn's draußen kalt ist. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Crownmaster (23 Okt. 2022)

War mal wieder ein Sonntag zum Liegen bleiben, ohne den Fernseher laufen zu lassen. Schade, dass Simone nicht da war. (dass ich das mal schreiben werde...)


----------



## deimudder (23 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> War mal wieder ein Sonntag zum Liegen bleiben, ohne den Fernseher laufen zu lassen. Schade, dass Simone nicht da war. (dass ich das mal schreiben werde...)


Karen wie immer in hässlichen Hosen und Martina mit superhässlichen Flachtretern, mehr muss man nicht wissen


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Okt. 2022)

Morgen wird´s besser, sehr schöne, seltene Kombination MaLulina 😀


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Morgen wird´s besser, sehr schöne, seltene Kombination MaLulina 😀


Jogginganzug und Weißlatschen 🤣


----------



## Tibon (23 Okt. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Morgen wird´s besser, sehr schöne, seltene Kombination MaLulina 😀


Vor ein paar Jahren hätte die Kombi das Zeug zum TV-Highlight des Jahres gehabt, aber mittlerweile sind die Erwartungen doch sehr überschaubar. Aber wer weiß, das FFS ist nach wie vor eine Wundertüte, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Okt. 2022)

Beide hatten in den letzten Wochen sehenswerte Outfits zu bieten, sowohl für die Bein-, als auch für die Heelsfreunde. Und sogar für die Nylonfetischisten .


----------



## Pascal989 (23 Okt. 2022)

Die sollten sich ein Beispiel an Annemarie nehmen. Die zeigt immer brav was sie hat!


----------



## bodywatch (23 Okt. 2022)

Wenn das eine Girlie Woche gibt ... Prinzip Hoffnung ... zumindest sind die Waschbärchen dann weg


----------



## deimudder (23 Okt. 2022)

Zudem ist Vanessa und Britt da. Wird aber nicht wie im Swinger Club sondern eher Kaffeekränzchen


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Zudem ist Vanessa und Britt da. Wird aber nicht wie im Swinger Club sondern eher Kaffeekränzchen


Ist dann Kaffeekränzchen in casual wear geworden


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ist dann Kaffeekränzchen in casual wear geworden


Komplett? Hab nur Alina bei Insta in boyfriend high waist Jeans gesehen und den Fernseher lieber gleich aus gelassen...


----------



## deaman (24 Okt. 2022)

Dafür hat die neuere blonde RTL Punk678 Moderatorin wohl erstmals kurze Lederröcke entdeckt.


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Komplett? Hab nur Alina bei Insta in boyfriend high waist Jeans gesehen und den Fernseher lieber gleich aus gelassen...


Schuhe und Vanessa sind ok


----------



## feetie (24 Okt. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Dafür hat die neuere blonde RTL Punk678 Moderatorin wohl erstmals kurze Lederröcke entdeckt.


Ja, gefällt mir heute morgen am besten... Schuhe naja, Rest gut.

Bei den anderen (Vanessa, Alina, Bianca) ist's genau umgekehr: Schuhe gut, Rest naja


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Schuhe und Vanessa sind ok


Ich kotz im Strahl. Was eine Verschwendung von Potenzial...


----------



## buck danny (24 Okt. 2022)

Jep RTL Daniela scheint heute der einzige Lichtblick zu sein.🙄


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ist dann Kaffeekränzchen in casual wear geworden


Jup, Britt ist auch extra noch dazu gekommen und wirft ne Kutte und Weisslatschen in den Ring.. 






Bei RTL hat Angela Braun ne lange Flaute, im neuen Studio noch nie geliefert.. Im Sommer waren es noch Leder Miniröcke. Verstehen muss man das nicht.. 

Gewinnerin des Tages ist die RTL Nachfolgerin von Susanna Ohlen, die das erste Mal nicht langweilig gekleidet ist.


----------



## Big*Ben (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Jup, Britt ist auch extra noch dazu gekommen und wirft ne Kutte und Weisslatschen in den Ring..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


137 Jahre absolute Langeweile 🙈


----------



## Iskander (24 Okt. 2022)

Merkau und Lufen waren wie erwartet ein völliger Totalausfall. Angela Braun jetzt in den letzten 8 Moderationen in Stoffhosen und Jeans was ich noch nie bei ihr erlebt habe. Vorher immer Kleider, Röcke und Nylons zu jeder Moderation und jetzt der Penner Look...


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Okt. 2022)

Gemessen an der Tatsache, dass wir mit Alina und Marlene heute eine einmalige Gelegenheit hatten, kann man schon vom der größten Enttäuschung der FFS Geschichte sprechen...


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Iskander schrieb:


> Merkau und Lufen waren wie erwartet ein völliger Totalausfall. Angela Braun jetzt in den letzten 8 Moderationen in Stoffhosen und Jeans was ich noch nie bei ihr erlebt habe. Vorher immer Kleider, Röcke und Nylons zu jeder Moderation und jetzt der Penner Look...


Warum beschwerst du dich? Manchen Leuten ist es scheinbar noch nicht schlecht genug bei Angela..


----------



## marillo (24 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Gemessen an der Tatsache, dass wir mit Alina und Marlene heute eine einmalige Gelegenheit hatten, kann man schon vom der größten Enttäuschung der FFS Geschichte sprechen...


Also für mich wars damals als Jan Hahn mit Marlene Lufen gewettet hatte ob sie am nächsten Tag im Latexoutfit kommt. Nicht, dass es mein Fetisch wäre, hätte ich trotzdem gern gesehen. Seither erwarte ich auch Nichts mehr.


----------



## Iskander (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Warum beschwerst du dich? Manchen Leuten ist es scheinbar noch nicht schlecht genug bei Angela..



    Ich kann nicht mehr xD. Kommentare wie diese lese ich aber leider zu oft. Wer denkt es sei in Ordnung im deutschen Fernsehen als Frau in Schlabberhosen zu moderieren hat doch die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren. Bin mir sicher das Angela sich von ihren Kollegininnen hat runterziehen lassen in puncto Kleidungsstil. Gerade die Möller ist doch völlig verloren seitdem sie bei Punkt 6 moderiert.


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ist die Dame rechts als heutiges Highlight gemeint ???


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ist die Dame rechts als heutiges Highlight gemeint ???


Wir hatten nichts anderes nach den Krieg  

Bin mir sicher Britt reißt den Karren raus, um 16h in ihrer neuen Show..


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Wir hatten nichts anderes nach den Krieg
> 
> Bin mir sicher Britt reißt den Karren raus, um 16h in ihrer neuen Show..


Mir bewusst, dass der Beitrag ironisch gemeint ist ... 

Sie haben Moderationsschnipsel von den bereits aufgezeichneten Sendungen im FFS gezeigt, von gelegentlichen 6cm Pumps mals abgesehen casual wear mit Hosen, Kutten und weiten Oberteilen


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Mir bewusst, dass der Beitrag ironisch gemeint ist ...
> 
> Sie haben Moderationsschnipsel von den bereits aufgezeichneten Sendungen im FFS gezeigt, von gelegentlichen 6cm Pumps mals abgesehen casual wear mit Hosen, Kutten und weiten Oberteilen


Ja hab ich auch gesehen, wird langweilig. Auch Flachtreter sind dabei gewesen. 
Dazu ein lahmer, politischer Talk, weil es heutzutage keinen Zunder mehr geben darf. 

Dadurch gibt es auch kein neuer Material für eine Neuauflage von talk talk talk


----------



## Handschmeichler (24 Okt. 2022)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich:
Macht dieses tägliche "Lotteriespiel" um Outfits nicht den eigentlich Reiz aus? 
Jeden Tag überall 10/10 Punkten wäre doch auch öde. ☺️


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Handschmeichler schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich:
> Macht dieses tägliche "Lotteriespiel" um Outfits nicht den eigentlich Reiz aus?
> Jeden Tag überall 10/10 Punkten wäre doch auch öde. ☺️


Absolut, wenn die Erfolgsrate aber bei mindestens 50% und nicht bei 10% liegen würde, dann würde es noch mehr Spaß machen


----------



## popeye79 (24 Okt. 2022)

Vielen lieben Danke erstmal für Daniela Will. Die absolute Tagessiegerin.
Bei Alina und Marlene, fragt man sich immer wieder, wer die Klamotten würfelt.
Angela Braun war auch wieder kein Highlight.
Susan Link war auch wie gewohnt am Wochenanfang eher enttäuschend.
Eigentlich kann die Woche nur besser werden.
Anett Möller, war auch schon besser. Leider wird ihr Kleidungsstil immer schlimmer.
Und man muss immer mehr feststellen, dass kaum noch Nylons, geschweige denn dunklere als Hautfarben, getragen werden.

Einerseits kann man es natürlich nachvollziehen, dass die Damen nicht als Sex-Objekt gesehen werden wollen, aber etwas eleganter wäre schon schön.


----------



## Handschmeichler (24 Okt. 2022)

Also ich würde da jetzt nicht gleich den Untergang des Abendlandes proklamieren.
Trends kommen und gehen. 🤷‍♂️ 
Und wenn jetzt aktuell eben weite Kutten, Boyfriend-Look und Shabby-Chic der heißeste Scheiß ist, dann gibt es halt mal zwei bis vier Saisons mit Saure-Gurken-Zeit.
Irgendwann meint dann wieder ein Modepapst, dass Nylon der letzte Schrei ist und alle springen auf den Zug auf...
Wenn man sich eins im TV nicht leisten kann, dann ist es gegen Trends zu sein.
Außer vielleicht bei den Nachrichten, aber da sieht man eh nur die obere Hälfte. 
Vielleicht kommt da auch mal wieder eine Zeit, dass sie Studios umbauen und die Damen auf Barhocker quetschen.
Ansonsten bleibt nur der Blick über die Grenzen. Italien war schon immer eine Macht und UK ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

popeye79 schrieb:


> Einerseits kann man es natürlich nachvollziehen, dass die Damen nicht als Sex-Objekt gesehen werden wollen, aber etwas eleganter wäre schon schön.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das trifft es wohl beides ...
Hatte die letzten Tage in Zürich und Genf zu tun ... nun ja, mehr heisse Looks, High Heels und Frauen mit Kosmetik im Gesicht an diesen paar Tagen als im gesamten vergangenen Jahr in Deutschland ... das war für mich schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (24 Okt. 2022)

popeye79 schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Danke erstmal für Daniela Will. Die absolute Tagessiegerin.
> Bei Alina und Marlene, fragt man sich immer wieder, wer die Klamotten würfelt.
> Angela Braun war auch wieder kein Highlight.
> Susan Link war auch wie gewohnt am Wochenanfang eher enttäuschend.
> ...


Also ich als Fan von dunklen Nylons konnte mich die letzten Tage nicht beschweren. Das sah schon top aus. 

Aber ansonsten trifft der Post von popeye79 ins Schwarze. Geht nicht darum, dass die Damen den kürzesten Rock etc. tragen sollen. Aber etwas mehr Weiblichkeit wäre doch schön.


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Also ich als Fan von dunklen Nylons konnte mich die letzten Tage nicht beschweren. Das sah schon top aus.


Ging wohl komplett an mir vorbei ... wäre dankbar für sinnbildliche Beispiele


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Expectations were low...


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Kermit hat es auch noch in den Tag geschafft und da bin ich auch schon fertig mit meckern...


----------



## Austin (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Kermit hat es auch noch in den Tag geschafft und da bin ich auch schon fertig mit meckern...


Immerhin ist Kermit ohne Kutte unterwegs....


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Kermit hat es auch noch in den Tag geschafft und da bin ich auch schon fertig mit meckern...


Es ist kommt mal wieder knüppeldick heute. Kamilla auch im Strampler... Wenn dann richtig...


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Es ist kommt mal wieder knüppeldick heute. Kamilla auch im Strampler... Wenn dann richtig...


Immerhin entschädigt der Mareile Gruß aus dem Archiv


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Immerhin entschädigt der Mareile Gruß aus dem Archiv


Leider sind solche Outfits bei Brisant nicht mehr möglich. Früher gab es immer mal wieder einen so tollen Mini. Heute würde sie sich nochmal umziehen. Künftig bei RTL wird es sicherlich nicht besser. Einfach mega Schade...


----------



## Atavist (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Immerhin entschädigt der Mareile Gruß aus dem Archiv



Nettes Outfit - aber wenn ich dann wieder solche Grusel-Latschen sehe ...


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Absolut, wenn die Erfolgsrate aber bei mindestens 50% und nicht bei 10% liegen würde, dann würde es noch mehr Spaß machen


Immer noch deutlich bessere Chancen als beim Lotto 😁


----------



## deimudder (24 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Kermit ohne Kutte unterwegs....


Hat hier heute jemand Kutte erwähnt?


----------



## Atavist (25 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hat hier heute jemand Kutte erwähnt?



Blazeritis akuta. Noch so ein Relikt aus dem Horrorkabinett der 80er-Modegräuel. Für die Schöpfer und Verbreiter solcher optischen Terroranschläge sollte es auch ein Revival geben - von mittelalterlichen Strafmaßnahmen ...


----------



## Crownmaster (25 Okt. 2022)

Und wieder nix... Marlene im Karen Blümchenkleid und Alina wieder in Schlabberbuxe... Es ist zum Mäuse melken...


----------



## bodywatch (25 Okt. 2022)

Bei Marlene hätten da auch rote Lackheels dazu gepasst ... aber es ist schon so wie hier öfters unterstellt: entweder oben oder unten wird erforderlichenfalls entschärft


----------



## deimudder (25 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Bei Marlene hätten da auch rote Lackheels dazu gepasst ... aber es ist schon so wie hier öfters unterstellt: entweder oben oder unten wird erforderlichenfalls entschärft


Bin kein Marlene Fan, aber sie hat die Stiefelchen gegen offene Heels getauscht.. Sieht deutlich besser aus. Jule Gölsdorf könnte auch etwas gutes anhaben. 

Die Nachfolgerin von Susanna Ohlen, ist heute direkt in die Langeweile einer Susanna Ohlen zurück gekehrt und auch Angela Braun ist wieder super langweilig in einer 0815 Hose wie immer in letzter Zeit.. Da das bei ihr mit dem neuen Studio zusammen hängt könnte es wirklich eine Anweisung von oben sein..


----------



## bodywatch (25 Okt. 2022)

Schuhwechsel von klobig zu Sandaletten ... was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## deimudder (25 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Schuhwechsel von klobig zu Sandaletten ... was ist denn da passiert?


Ein bemerkenswerter Vorgang im deutschen FFS


----------



## deimudder (25 Okt. 2022)

Jule ist für mich das strahlende Highlight dieses Morgens  tolle Farbe!


----------



## deimudder (25 Okt. 2022)

P. S. Nur hier müsste sie nochmal die Bedeutung des Wortes nachschlagen, oder sie lässt sich selbst gerne smashen


----------



## celebczj83 (25 Okt. 2022)

Marlenes Beine sind traumhaft.


----------



## bodywatch (25 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Atavist (25 Okt. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Marlenes Beine sind traumhaft.



Waren sie schon immer. Umso bedauerlicher, wenn eine Frau keinen Spaß oder Interesse (mehr) daran hat, solche Vorzüge nicht auch angemessen zur Geltung zu bringen ...


----------



## Atavist (25 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


>



Das Foto ist eigentlich ein Trauerspiel. Marlene in Oma-Kutte, Alina mit üblem Hosenfetzen (und dazu noch ohne Gürtel, was für mich auch ein lausiger, aktueller Modegräuel ist) und beide in letztlich netten, aber harmlosen Pseudo-Heels. Mit anderen Worten: Eine Demonstration von vergeudetem Potenzial ...


----------



## bodywatch (25 Okt. 2022)

Hab da noch was von den "lustigen Robben Mädelz"









Video 2022-10-25 124248 GIF by bodywatch | Gfycat


Watch and share Video 2022-10-25 124248 GIFs by bodywatch on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Buster (25 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Hab da noch was von den "lustigen Robben Mädelz"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol,was für ein Gif der beiden


----------



## Atavist (25 Okt. 2022)

Buster schrieb:


> lol,was für ein Gif der beiden



Bei dem Video kommen mir gleich mehrere Gedanken, die ich aber hier mal besser nicht wiedergebe.



Oder zumindest einen: Was wäre das für eine Show in reizvolleren Outfits gewesen ... 😁


----------



## Big*Ben (26 Okt. 2022)

Anna P. heute in einem kurzen Kleidchen, rote Heels - mehr Sexsappeal als die letzten beiden Tage zusammen 😊


----------



## Tibon (26 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Anna P. heute in einem kurzen Kleidchen, rote Heels - mehr Sexsappeal als die letzten beiden Tage zusammen 😊


Und es ist so einfach: Schickes Kleid, hübsche Schuhe, fertig. Keine modischen Experimente, kein Firlefanz, einfach schön, elegant und sexy. Ich frage mich echt, warum die das bei den Privaten nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## deimudder (26 Okt. 2022)

Die Neue vom Sat.1 FFS sorgt auch für keinen neuen Schwung. Super graue Maus, so langweilig wie Susanna Ohlen. 

Angela Braun wieder in Hosen. Jule Gölsdorf ist auch nicht mehr da, glaub die Woche sollte ich nicht mehr rein schalten..


----------



## bodywatch (26 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Die Neue vom Sat.1 FFS sorgt auch für keinen neuen Schwung. Super graue Maus, so langweilig wie Susanna Ohlen.


Hm, was zeichnete sie aus den FFS Job machen zu können ?
Da drängt sich nach den ersten Versuchen noch nichts Konkretes auf.

Bemerkenswert finde ich eher dass FFS immer mehr zum Regenbogen TV wird ... das grüne Jäckchen des Backstage Ansagers ,,,


----------



## Crownmaster (26 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Die Neue vom Sat.1 FFS sorgt auch für keinen neuen Schwung. Super graue Maus, so langweilig wie Susanna Ohlen.
> 
> Angela Braun wieder in Hosen. Jule Gölsdorf ist auch nicht mehr da, glaub die Woche sollte ich nicht mehr rein schalten..


Ich musste auch sofort an Susanna Ohlen denken. Hoffentlich bleibt sie eine seltene Vertretung. Trotz aller Enttäuschungen bei Alina und Marlene will ich die beiden nicht missen...


----------



## deimudder (26 Okt. 2022)

Surprise Surprise, Vivi hat heute das erste Mal den Anforderungen ihres Arbeitsvertrages entsprochen..


----------



## Big*Ben (26 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Surprise Surprise, Vivi hat heute das erste Mal den Anforderungen ihres Arbeitsvertrages entsprochen..


Preiset den Herrn 🕯️


----------



## Crownmaster (26 Okt. 2022)

Da hat jemand den Blazer in der Umkleide vergessen. 😜


----------



## Austin (26 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Surprise Surprise, Vivi hat heute das erste Mal den Anforderungen ihres Arbeitsvertrages entsprochen..


Sind alle Kutten in der Wäsche gelandet oder hat jemand der armen Frau Geppert einen Streich gespielt und alle erdenklichen Kutten versteckt?


----------



## deaman (27 Okt. 2022)

US Promis habe ich gerade auch wieder in den weiten Hosenanzügen ala Vivi gesehen, den üblen Modetrend mit weiten Anzügen und Blazern wird es ihr also wohl noch lange geben.


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Okt. 2022)

Und wieder zum Einschlafen...


----------



## bodywatch (27 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und wieder zum Einschlafen



Diese Kaulitz Followerin toppt wirklich alles bislang Dagewesene ... Schuhwerk inbegriffen.
Bitte Experiment beenden ...





... und weiter so hübsch weiterposten


----------



## deimudder (27 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Diese Kaulitz Followerin toppt wirklich alles bislang Dagewesene ... Schuhwerk inbegriffen.
> Bitte Experiment beenden ...
> 
> 
> ...


Nene aus der wird nichts mehr, ganz abbrechen und eine Neue! 

Beängstigend was die Sat.1 Recruiting Crew in letzter Zeit abgeliefert hat, das wird nichts mehr


----------



## feetie (27 Okt. 2022)

Aber Anna P. wieder top!


----------



## bodywatch (27 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Nene aus der wird nichts mehr, ganz abbrechen und eine Neue!
> 
> Beängstigend was die Sat.1 Recruiting Crew in letzter Zeit abgeliefert hat, das wird nichts mehr



Da wird wohl wieder eine Zielgruppe bedient ... Mäuschen, unfrech, hübsch und hübsch zurückhaltend ... und siehe Schuhwerk den Trends folgend


----------



## Fapperzwo (27 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Surprise Surprise, Vivi hat heute das erste Mal den Anforderungen ihres Arbeitsvertrages entsprochen..


Habe mich auch über den Anblick gewundert. Beruhigt war ich erst, als ich bei IG las, dass es ein Hosenrock ist


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Okt. 2022)

Und nächste Woche Karen... Uff. Harte Zeiten.


----------



## Tibon (28 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche Karen... Uff. Harte Zeiten.


Schlimmer als diese Woche kann es eigentlich auch nicht mehr werden. Eine ganze Woche in reiner Frauenbesetzung, was hätte das werden können? Aber man hat es mal wieder grandios verkackt.


----------



## deimudder (28 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Schlimmer als diese Woche kann es eigentlich auch nicht mehr werden. Eine ganze Woche in reiner Frauenbesetzung, was hätte das werden können? Aber man hat es mal wieder grandios verkackt.


Romina ist eine grandiose Fehlbesetzung, Kira Schlender wird Amira nie das Wasser reichen können. Hat heute zwar was kurzes an, aber "entschärft" mit Weißlatschen. 
Angela Braun mit einer kompletten Hosen Woche.


----------



## Big*Ben (28 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Romina ist eine grandiose Fehlbesetzung, Kira Schlender wird Amira nie das Wasser reichen können. Hat heute zwar was kurzes an, aber "entschärft" mit Weißlatschen.
> Angela Braun mit einer kompletten Hosen Woche.


Ich vermute mal die gekauften Insta-Schleimer bejubeln die wunderbare Modewoche


----------



## Tibon (28 Okt. 2022)

Dafür hat das ARD-MoMa in Person von Anna Planken diese Woche richtig abgeliefert.🥰 Da lässt sich das Sat1-Kindergartenprogramm geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Iskander (28 Okt. 2022)

Angela Braun jetzt das zwölfte mal in Folge in furchtbaren Hosen. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## bodywatch (28 Okt. 2022)

... ich bin zu alt für den Sch****, oder Hauptsache unfeminin


----------



## Nylonalex786 (28 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> ... ich bin zu alt für den Sch****, oder Hauptsache unfeminin



Fehlen mittlerweile Stylisten/ Maskenbildner etc. - oder wer berät die Damen in der Kleiderfrage? Die Schuhe passen doch Null zum restlichen Outfit.


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Okt. 2022)

Ich spreche ungern von Tiefpunkten, aber diese Woche war wirklich außergewöhnlich schlecht. Unfassbar...


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Okt. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> wer berät die Damen in der Kleiderfrage?


Wahrscheinlich traut sich niemand, den Damen zu widersprechen... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## deimudder (28 Okt. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ich spreche ungern von Tiefpunkten, aber diese Woche war wirklich außergewöhnlich schlecht. Unfassbar...


Ja gefühlt sehr ich auch neue Tiefpunkte.. Auch Annemarie hat ihr tolles Outfit gestern durch eine Kutte zerstört. 
Das einzig positive war einmal sogar Viviane in ihrem "Mini", an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern..


----------



## deimudder (28 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich traut sich niemand, den Damen zu widersprechen... 🤷‍♂️


Absolut, Kontroll Instanzen gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr. Zudem glaube ich, dass die Moderatorinnen heutzutage das weibliche Werbe-Publikum bespaßen sollen (auch für ihre eigene Instagram Vermarktung) und nicht mehr die Männer. Bleibt uns nur noch abzuschalten


----------



## feetie (28 Okt. 2022)

Ganz klarer Wochensieg für Anna P.... 3 von 3 mal Hitpotential.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (28 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Absolut, Kontroll Instanzen gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr. Zudem glaube ich, dass die Moderatorinnen heutzutage das weibliche Werbe-Publikum bespaßen sollen (auch für ihre eigene Instagram Vermarktung) und nicht mehr die Männer. Bleibt uns nur noch abzuschalten


Ah okay. Frei nach dem Motto „Diese klobigen Schuhe mit Lila Sohle habe ich im Schuhhaus XY gekauft…“ 😂


----------



## bodywatch (28 Okt. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Ah okay. Frei nach dem Motto „Diese klobigen Schuhe mit Lila Sohle habe ich im Schuhhaus XY gekauft…“ 😂


Der Zalando Link für diese Plastikklumpen wurde auf der IG Seite massenhaft verlinkt .. mehr brauchts nicht mehr zu wissen


----------



## feetie (31 Okt. 2022)

Ich erwarte mir nicht zu viel von der Woche...
ZDF ist seit dem Abgang von Mirjam Totalausfall,
Karen war noch nie so meins
RTL hat zumindest in den letzten Wochen nicht überzeugt
Bleibt Puls 4 mit Bianca Schwarzjirg - die zumindest meist weit entfernt von ihrer "Playboy"-Zeit ist.


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Okt. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> ZDF ist seit dem Abgang von Mirjam Totalausfall,


Also jetzt gerade (8:28 Uhr) hatte man einen guten Blick auf ihre Kehrseite in Jeans.


----------



## Tibon (31 Okt. 2022)

MoMa-Miri war heute mal wieder da, allerdings ziemlich winterlich gekleidet.Und Karen? Naja, da ist man mittlerweile schlimmeres gewohnt.


----------



## deimudder (31 Okt. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> MoMa-Miri war heute mal wieder da, allerdings ziemlich winterlich gekleidet.Und Karen? Naja, da ist man mittlerweile schlimmeres gewohnt.


Ist ja nicht so also ob man heute nicht auch ein sexy Halloween Kostüm aus dem Hut zaubern hätte können. 
Ist im FFS natürlich nicht zu erwarten und Angela Finger Erbens Halloween Outfit war auch erbärmlich, wat solls


----------



## marillo (31 Okt. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> ... und Angela Finger Erbens Halloween Outfit war auch erbärmlich, wat solls


Wundert mich nicht, allerdings damals bei Best of als Morticia Adams ging schon klar.


----------



## bodywatch (31 Okt. 2022)

War vermutlich nicht so gedacht aber KHs Stoffbahnen und unsäglichen Stiefeletten waren definitiv Halloween tauglich


----------



## marillo (31 Okt. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> War vermutlich nicht so gedacht aber KHs Stoffbahnen und unsäglichen Stiefeletten waren definitiv Halloween tauglich


Jau, wirklich gruselig... . Vanessa Blumhagen stabil 💪.


----------



## Crownmaster (31 Okt. 2022)

Das wird ne Horror Woche und das nicht wegen Halloween...


----------



## deimudder (1 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Das wird ne Horror Woche und das nicht wegen Halloween...


Ach komm schon, Karen ist doch top heute!


----------



## deimudder (1 Nov. 2022)

P. S. es geht ganz schön heiß her heute..


----------



## celebczj83 (1 Nov. 2022)

Ich finde das überhaupt nicht heiß.


----------



## Big*Ben (1 Nov. 2022)

Wohl eher Gefrierbrand🤣


----------



## bodywatch (1 Nov. 2022)

Hab mir das heute mal wieder 10 Minuten angetan ... mein lieber Schwan, dieser Spieledreck ausgehend vom Klimperer ist ja gar nicht mehr beschreibbar, was für eine Peinlichkeit.
KH war eigentlich gut gestylt und zerrte mal nicht permanent am Rocksaum .. aber unterm Strich bleibt sie eben der Kerle Part in dieser Moderationskonstellation


----------



## Atavist (1 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Hab mir das heute mal wieder 10 Minuten angetan ...



Ganz schön mutig. Ich hab da mittlerweile schon nach einer Minute Schiss, hinterher völlig hirnentkernt zu sein.


----------



## Banditoo (1 Nov. 2022)

mich persönlich stört es viel mehr, dass die Sender seit Jahren offenbar nur noch Damen einstellen, die maximal ein B-Körpchen, besser noch A-Körpchen haben ... da bringt es dann auch nichts, wenn die Damen dann mit zusammen / hochschnüren versuchen so etwas wie Weiblichkeit auszustrahlen

... daher spielt es dann für mich auch keine große Rolle, ob diese mini Tittchen dann unter Pullovern oder sonstige, "modischen" Oberteilen verschwinden ...

... und sich nur auf kurze Shorts oder Röckchen zu beschränken ist auf Dauer auch sehr fad und wirkt, je nach Dame, auch eher billig statt sexy


----------



## Atavist (2 Nov. 2022)

Banditoo schrieb:


> mich persönlich stört es viel mehr, dass die Sender seit Jahren offenbar nur noch Damen einstellen, die maximal ein B-Körpchen, besser noch A-Körpchen haben ... da bringt es dann auch nichts, wenn die Damen dann mit zusammen / hochschnüren versuchen so etwas wie Weiblichkeit auszustrahlen
> 
> ... daher spielt es dann für mich auch keine große Rolle, ob diese mini Tittchen dann unter Pullovern oder sonstige, "modischen" Oberteilen verschwinden ...



Bin ja selbst bekennender Sexist - aber bei so primitiven und diskriminierenden Kommentaren muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn immer weniger Damen Lust haben, sich sexy zu präsentieren.





Bei einer Vanessa Blumhagen beispielsweise finde ich es so reizvoll wie bewunderswert, wenn sie ihre nicht besonders üppige Oberweite trotzdem gerne mal selbstbewusst mit tiefem Dekolletee zur Schau stellt - und nicht zum Titten-Doc rennt und die Dinger aufplustern lässt, wie es eh schon viel zu viele tun ...


----------



## bodywatch (3 Nov. 2022)

Irgendwie auch ein Statement dass es keine aktuellen zu KH gibt


----------



## Crownmaster (3 Nov. 2022)

Bei Rebeccas Outfit heute möchte laut schreien, aber nicht vor Freude. Die Hose kommt direkt aus der Vivi Geppert Hölle...


----------



## Big*Ben (3 Nov. 2022)

Wochenendhoroskop von Kirsten sieht klasse aus, heute zwar Hosen aber figurbetontes Oberteil 😍


----------



## bodywatch (4 Nov. 2022)

Und KH hat sich aufgehübscht beim Friseur ...


----------



## Tibon (4 Nov. 2022)




----------



## deimudder (4 Nov. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


>


Karen hat nach einem guten Dienstag stark abgebaut. Turnschuhe und Hosen. 

Kira Schlender kann Amira nicht das Wasser reichen, ist genauso wie die neue Romina total farblos und langweilig. 

Damit Langeweile pur.. 
Rebecca heute zumindest im Skort (vermute ich), leider mit ner Kutte, aber immerhin. 
Bei den Mega Beinen völlig unverständlich, warum man sie nicht ständig in einen Mini steckt. Bleibt durchwachsen


----------



## deaman (4 Nov. 2022)

@deimudder was ist eigentlich mit einem Projekt Snoopy zurück holen probieren? Ich habe ja seit seiner letzten kleinen Auseinandersetzung im Chat mit einem Moderator am 26.10. die Befürchtung das er das Board verlässt, nachdem er das ja glaube bereits beim vorletzten Scharmützel mit diesem Mod angedroht hat. Als übles Zeichen sehe ich auch das dieser Chatabschnitt am nächsten Tag wohl entfernt wurde.
Aus der Cpc erinnere ich mich das Snoopy auch im Celebforum aktiv ist. Dort habe ich jetzt mal nach gesehen, er hat am 28.10. zuletzt Annemarie Carpendale RED 27.10.2022 gepostet. Bei uns hier gibt es das nicht! Ist er also nur zufällig mal länger abwesend oder hat er sich hier verabschiedet?!
Auf jeden Fall sollten ihn bald mal ein paar Leute kontaktieren und vorsichtig bitten doch zurück zu kommen? @SissyMFan hast du da als SMod mehr Möglichkeiten und kommst auch an seine Email Adresse ran. Ansonsten sollen ein paar auch im Celebforum aktive Leute ihn dort um eine Rückkehr in die CB bitten?
Oder man könnte z.B. im "Vorstellungen" Bereich mal einen Thread machen, wo wir Leute suchen die in der Lage sind Kontakt zu Snoopy aufzunehmen?


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> @SissyMFan hast du da als SMod mehr Möglichkeiten und kommst auch an seine Email Adresse ran.


Nein. Kann ich nicht.


----------



## deimudder (4 Nov. 2022)

Habe leider die schlimmsten Befürchtungen und sofort ein schlechtes Gefühl gehabt, als ich von der Auseinandersetzung gelesen habe. Wie kann man so kleinkariert sein. Snoopy ist in der Szene nicht zu ersetzen. Immer am Puls der Zeit findet er die Gold perlen. Vom Geschmack her trifft er immer das was ich auch am Besten finde.
Sein Verlust wäre tragisch 
Wir sollten alles tun, dass er wieder zurück kommt


----------



## deaman (4 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Habe...


Ja Snoopy ist der wohl beste Special Events und sexy Highlights Poster des ganzen Deutschen und auch Österreichischen TVs. Ohne ihn kriegen wir von vielen Ereignissen hier gar nix mehr zu sehen!

Und kennt ihr nun weitere Leute die auch im Celebforum angemeldet sind und die bei Snoopys nächstem Auftauchen ihn dort mal vorsichtig ansprechen können? Beim CPC Ende haben ja glaube einige User auch ihr Interesse an Celebforum Anmeldung geäußert. Und falls Snoopy jetzt noch weiter sauer ist und nicht zurück will muss man es halt vorsichtig in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten immer wieder Mal bei ihm probieren?
Ich z.B. habe im Frühling in CPC, als deren Ende noch gar nicht verkündet war, in übler Vorahnung bereits ein paar Mal versucht Snoopy in seinen Threads unaufdringlich anzusprechen um ihn ja zum Weitermachen in anderen Foren zu motivieren.

Und deimudder könntest du bitte in deinem Beitrag mein langes Zitat entfernen oder kürzen? Ich mag das nicht und will vielleicht im originalen Text noch was verändern.


----------



## marillo (5 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Habe leider die schlimmsten Befürchtungen und sofort ein schlechtes Gefühl gehabt, als ich von der Auseinandersetzung gelesen habe. Wie kann man so kleinkariert sein. Snoopy ist in der Szene nicht zu ersetzen. Immer am Puls der Zeit findet er die Gold perlen. Vom Geschmack her trifft er immer das was ich auch am Besten finde.
> Sein Verlust wäre tragisch
> Wir sollten alles tun, dass er wieder zurück kommt


Alles sehr schade. SnoopyScan ist wohl das letzte verbleibende Urgestein der Szene. Meiner Meinung nach über jede Kritik und Zweifel erhaben. Handwerklich perfekt und kreativ.


----------



## deaman (5 Nov. 2022)

@marillo bist du ein fähiger Snoopy Ersatz, denn nach seinem Abgang habe ich im Videosforum dich ja jetzt glaube öfters Themen mit ähnlichen Inhalt erstellen gesehen.


----------



## marillo (5 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> @marillo bist du ein fähiger Snoopy Ersatz, denn nach seinem Abgang habe ich Videosforum dich ja jetzt glaube öfters Themen mit ähnlichen Inhalt erstellen gesehen.


*Garantiert nicht. *
Eventuell haben wir nur diesselben Favoriten.
Und das möchte ich betonen: weder habe ich den Fleiß, noch die Expertise und Reputation von SnoopyScan.


----------



## Crownmaster (5 Nov. 2022)

Snoopy ist eine Art letzter Jedi Ritter. Wäre sehr traurig ihn zu verlieren.


----------



## bodywatch (5 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Snoopy ist eine Art letzter Jedi Ritter. Wäre sehr traurig ihn zu verlieren.


Sehe ich auch so ... für mich einer der begnadesten und besten Poster überhaupt


----------



## ZachariasFox (5 Nov. 2022)

was ist denn da vorgefallen?

wäre echt schade wenn snoopy nicht mehr hier postet, er ist einfach der top clip poster im deutschsprachigem raum. viele cpc leute sind eigentlich nur wegen ihm hier ...


----------



## buck danny (7 Nov. 2022)

ÖR S. Link totalausfall, aber RTL und Sat1 zumindest mit Kleid. Könnte schlimmer sein.
Leichter Vorteil aus meiner Sicht bei RTL. Alinas Jeans Kleid und Western Stiefel find ich eher unsexy. Daniela Will dagegen ganz Ok.


----------



## bodywatch (7 Nov. 2022)

Je nach Sitzposition verschlägt mir Alina heute den Atem .. Beine bis zum Po 

Und rein vom Auftreten her eine Wohltat gegenüber dem Blonden von letzter Woche


----------



## deaman (7 Nov. 2022)

Tja und wer bitte hat diese "Beine bis zum Po" für uns auch als Video aufgenommen?!


----------



## deimudder (7 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Tja und wer bitte hat diese "Beine bis zum Po" für uns auch als Video aufgenommen?!


Müssen wir eine Petition machen, um Snoopy wieder zu bekommen!


----------



## marillo (7 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Je nach Sitzposition verschlägt mir Alina heute den Atem .. Beine bis zum Po









Da dachte ich schon das war heute ein Hammeroutfit. Eher unterirdisch meiner Meinung nach. Vanessa Blumhagen hingegen mal wieder stabil.


----------



## bodywatch (7 Nov. 2022)

Liegt wie immer im/am Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Atavist (7 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Da dachte ich schon ein das war heute ein Hammeroutfit. Eher unterirdisch meiner Meinung nach. Vanessa Blumhagen hingegen mal wieder stabil.



Yep, Vanessa sieht zigfach eleganter und reizvoller aus. Da kann Alina noch so viel Bein zeigen, die Schlabberkutte und komischen Stiefeletten macht sie damit auch nicht mehr wett (zumal mir sexy bestrumpfte Beine eh besser gefallen).

Wenn schon Jeansstoff, dann wenigstens mal so was ...


----------



## bodywatch (7 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Müssen wir eine Petition machen, um Snoopy wieder zu bekommen!


Nach meiner Beobachtung deckt sich der kurze Chat Diskurs mit dem letzten Beitrag von Snoopy am 26.10. zu ML und der sich daraus ergebenen Massregelung wegen der hiesigen Regeln ... ich denke mal Snoopy ist sich in jeglicher Hinsicht seiner Beliebtheit bewusst ... und nimmt sich evtl nur eine Auszeit


----------



## deaman (7 Nov. 2022)

Tja hat Snoopy vielleicht aktuell ganz die Motivation verloren, denn in seinem anderen Forum Celebforum hat er danach wohl nur ein weiteres Annemarie Video am 28.10. gepostet und ist seitdem auch dort abwesend.Und nur fürs recht kleine Celebforum weiter seine aufwendigen Posts erstellen lohnt vielleicht nicht?! Oder weiß vielleicht jemand was von nem 3. Forum wo er auch noch angemeldet ist?!


----------



## marillo (7 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Tja hat Snoopy vielleicht aktuell ganz die Motivation verloren, denn in seinem anderen Forum Celebforum hat er danach wohl nur ein weiteres Annemarie Video am 28.10. gepostet und ist seitdem auch dort abwesend.


Ich meine mal mitbekommen zu haben, damals noch zu CPC Zeiten, dass er wirklich eine Auszeit nehmen wollte.
Verstehen kann ichs gut.
Zum einen gibt das TV kaum Material her.
Zum anderen ist das Celebforum wirklich undankbar. Maximal 30 Likes bei 90 Downloads. Bei erfüllten Request wird sich nicht mal bedankt. Post werden 1:1 für andere Foren geklaut.
Die Admins hier waren da bestimmt nur der letzte Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat.


----------



## deimudder (7 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Nach meiner Beobachtung deckt sich der kurze Chat Diskurs mit dem letzten Beitrag von Snoopy am 26.10. zu ML und der sich daraus ergebenen Massregelung wegen der hiesigen Regeln ... ich denke mal Snoopy ist sich in jeglicher Hinsicht seiner Beliebtheit bewusst ... und nimmt sich evtl nur eine Auszeit


Irgendwie ist Marco2 an ihn geraten. Glaube Snoopy dachte es wurde gelöscht, aber angeblich war es nur verschoben. Der Ton war aber ziemlich harsch, glaub es ging auch um den Posting Style, weil irgendwelche Informationen fehlen. Was bei Snoopy aber lächerlich ist. Sein Posting Style ist unerreicht. 

Vielleicht kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen, CPC dicht, Bürokratie hier, in dem anderen Forum ist nichts los. Hier ist die Aktivität eigentlich wie in der CPC. Und trotz allem Spaß am Meckern.. Die Situation im TV ist ziemlich schlecht, es gibt wenig Gutes Material. Das verhagelt einem auch den Spaß. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollten die Verantwortlichen hier sich nochmal mit ihm abstimmen und sich ggfs entschuldigen. 

Vielleicht kennt wirklich noch jemand ein Forum in dem er aktiv ist?


----------



## Austin (7 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist Marco2 an ihn geraten. *Glaube Snoopy dachte es wurde gelöscht, aber angeblich war es nur verschoben.* Der Ton war aber ziemlich harsch, glaub es ging auch um den Posting Style, weil irgendwelche Informationen fehlen. Was bei Snoopy aber lächerlich ist. Sein Posting Style ist unerreicht.
> 
> Vielleicht kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen, CPC dicht, Bürokratie hier, in dem anderen Forum ist nichts los. Hier ist die Aktivität eigentlich wie in der CPC. Und trotz allem Spaß am Meckern.. Die Situation im TV ist ziemlich schlecht, es gibt wenig Gutes Material. Das verhagelt einem auch den Spaß.
> 
> ...


Es wurde ein Snoopy Beitrag von Katja Burkard in den VIP Bereich geschoben und da Snoopy auch keinen Zugriff dort auf seine eigenen Postings hat,dachte er zu Recht wohl an ein Löschen.
Das harsche Angehen ist mir ebenfalls nicht entgangen und dürfte wohl Snoopy`s Abgang hier beschleunigt haben neben anderen o.g. Gründen.


----------



## deimudder (7 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Snoopy Beitrag von Katja Burkard in den VIP Bereich geschoben und da Snoopy auch keinen Zugriff dort auf seine eigenen Postings hat,dachte er zu Recht wohl an ein Löschen.
> Das harsche Angehen ist mir ebenfalls nicht entgangen und dürfte wohl Snoopy`s Abgang hier beschleunigt haben neben anderen o.g. Gründen.


Krass ja, wie kann ein Snoopy kein VIP sein? 
Aber auch völlig unverständlich sowas zu VIP zu machen, sollte alles free sein, Stichwort Netzneutralität, das ist ja SEINE eigene Arbeit.. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollte man sich bei ihm entschuldigen und versuchen zu retten, was zu retten ist


----------



## deaman (7 Nov. 2022)

@Austin meinst mit Katja Burkard eher das vorletzte Mal oder so, denn dieses Mal sind die Beiden doch beim letzten Marlene Lufen Video zusammen gekracht. Und die Ursache war glaube erneut das Snoopy (wie auch gerne in CPC) bei seinen aufwendigen Threads wohl zuerst mal nur rudimentär den Titel und Inhalt erstellt und dann erst im erstellten Thread alles bearbeitet und fertig macht. Ein Moderator hat dann aber den noch unvollständigem Titel/Inhalt erneut sofort als Anlass genommen um den ganzen Thread zu verschieben, bevor Snoopy fertig war. Und Snoopy hat dann erbost im Chat nachgefragt wieso sein Thema gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Austin (7 Nov. 2022)

@deaman Ich zitiere mal aus dem Katja Burkard Posting: 
*Video ist mit 14:22 min. zu lang...ausserdem fehlen sämtliche Videoangaben !!! BITTE REGELN BEACHTEN !!!

Beitrag wird verschoben. (VIP VIDEO-Forum)*

Snoopy hatte danach noch besagtes MaLu Video aus Protest auf turboshit gepostet.


----------



## deaman (7 Nov. 2022)

Ich sehe kein aktuelles Katja Thema von Snoopy, du meinst du also wohl ein ebenfalls in den für uns unsichtbaren VIP Bereich verschobenes Thema.

Und wird diese übertriebene Regel hier etwa hart durch gesetzt?!:
"...nicht erlaubt:
-komplette Aufzeichnungen (Film/Serie/Sendungen) - sondern nur Ausschnitte (Clips mit höchstens 10 Minuten Länge)"


----------



## ZachariasFox (7 Nov. 2022)

echt lächerlich da hat man einen der einen top job abliefert ... der oft jeden wünsch erfüllt hat ...und dann gibt es stress wegen der länge der clips einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Und wird diese übertriebene Regel hier etwa hart durch gesetzt?!:
> "...nicht erlaubt:
> -komplette Aufzeichnungen (Film/Serie/Sendungen) - sondern nur Ausschnitte (Clips mit höchstens 10 Minuten Länge)"


Ja, wird sie. Das Forum hier ist im Gegensatz zu CPC öffentlich, damit ist es auch für die TV-Sender einsehbar.


----------



## ZachariasFox (7 Nov. 2022)

naja wenn dich ein Sender hops nehmen will wird er es tun da ist egal ob der clip unter 10 minuten ist.

wenn es um copyright geht würde ich mir wegen denn ganzen hq sorgen machen, kann mir kaum vorstellen das die poster die rechte dran haben


----------



## marillo (7 Nov. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ja, wird sie. Das Forum hier ist im Gegensatz zu CPC öffentlich, damit ist es auch für die TV-Sender einsehbar.


Ein Grund warum viele von der CPC einen Bogen ums Celebforum gemacht haben. Die CPC war wohl deswegen geschlossen, auch die Registrieung, weils wohl Probleme mit Coypright von Fotografen gab.


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Die CPC war wohl deswegen geschlossen, auch die Registrieung, weils wohl Probleme mit Coypright von Fotografen gab.


So hab ich das auch gehört.


----------



## deimudder (8 Nov. 2022)

In Erinnerung an Snoopy für epische Momente


----------



## bodywatch (8 Nov. 2022)

Klasse Cap, danke


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Nov. 2022)

Kirsten heute wieder in dem allseits bekannten blauen F…- Me Minikleid 😊 atemberaubend schöne Kurven


----------



## bodywatch (8 Nov. 2022)

Video 2022-11-08 110709 GIF by bodywatch | Gfycat


Watch and share Video 2022-11-08 110709 GIFs by bodywatch on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Video 2022-11-08 110709 GIF by bodywatch | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share Video 2022-11-08 110709 GIFs by bodywatch on Gfycat
> ...


Neues aus dem Sat1-Kindergarten?! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## marillo (8 Nov. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Neues aus dem Sat1-Kindergarten?! 🤦‍♂️


Hab ichs nicht gesagt?! Da ist noch viel Platz nach unten.


----------



## bodywatch (9 Nov. 2022)

Ist zwar allüberall Hosentag ... aber Alina ist trotzdem hot ... keine Ahnung warum aber nach ihrer Pause liefert sie imho regelmässig was fürs Auge


----------



## Crownmaster (9 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ist zwar allüberall Hosentag ... aber Alina ist trotzdem hot ... keine Ahnung warum aber nach ihrer Pause liefert sie imho regelmässig was fürs Auge


Wenn der blöde Blazer nicht wäre...


----------



## anna020491 (9 Nov. 2022)

die leggings kann was 🔥


----------



## deimudder (9 Nov. 2022)

Frage mich wirklich was mit Angela Braun los ist, vom Ledermini im alten Studio zur Rentnerinnen Dauerhose im neuen Studio. Zufall?


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Zufall?


Gab sicherlich ne Ansage von oben, von wegen zu sexy und so.


----------



## bodywatch (9 Nov. 2022)

.. wird aber locker getoppt von der blonden RTL Schlaftablette mit ihrer overoveroversized Jeans ... gehts noch schlimmer ?


----------



## deimudder (9 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> .. wird aber locker getoppt von der blonden RTL Schlaftablette mit ihrer overoveroversized Jeans ... gehts noch schlimmer ?


Gut das ist eine der Kategorie Susanna Ohlen, da ist ohnehin alles verloren.. 
Aber die 180 Grad Wendung von Angela überrascht doch sehr! Wenn man mal ihr IG durchscrollt sieht man es extrem. Sie hatte richtig Spaß an sexy Styles und jetzt 100% Omma Style???


----------



## bodywatch (9 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gut das ist eine der Kategorie Susanna Ohlen, da ist ohnehin alles verloren..
> Aber die 180 Grad Wendung von Angela überrascht doch sehr! Wenn man mal ihr IG durchscrollt sieht man es extrem. Sie hatte richtig Spaß an sexy Styles und jetzt 100% Omma Style???


Wie hier schon thematisiert wollen die meisten TV Damen wohl nicht mehr sexualisiert werden aufgrund ihres Stylings .. die neuen, soften TV Entscheider bei den Privaten tun ihr Übriges um nicht angreifbar zu werden für die woken gendergerechten Social Media Shitstormer ...
umso bemerkenswerter wenn sich eine Kamilla, Rebecca, Annemarie, Vanessa und Alina dann doch nicht gänzlich von weiblichem, figurbetonenden Styling verabschieden wollen.


----------



## buck danny (9 Nov. 2022)

Yo Hosentag 😬


----------



## deimudder (9 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Wie hier schon thematisiert wollen die meisten TV Damen wohl nicht mehr sexualisiert werden aufgrund ihres Stylings .. die neuen, soften TV Entscheider bei den Privaten tun ihr Übriges um nicht angreifbar zu werden für die woken gendergerechten Social Media Shitstormer ...
> umso bemerkenswerter wenn sich eine Kamilla, Rebecca, Annemarie, Vanessa und Alina dann doch nicht gänzlich von weiblichem, figurbetonenden Styling verabschieden wollen.


Ja das stimmt auch alles, bei Angela war das aber viel später und fällt genau mit dem neuen Studio zusammen. Das ist schon auffällig. 

Wahrscheinlich haben sie ein neues Konzept erarbeitet und dann dabei gleich den sexy Faktor einkassiert..


----------



## Crownmaster (9 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt auch alles, bei Angela war das aber viel später und fällt genau mit dem neuen Studio zusammen. Das ist schon auffällig.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich haben sie ein neues Konzept erarbeitet und dann dabei gleich den sexy Faktor einkassiert..


Erinnert mich an das neue Studio bei Brisant. Plötzlich gab es gar keine kurzen Röcke mehr bei Mareile und Kamilla mehr. Beim FFS hat sich ja heute auch gezeigt, dass eine als sexy wahrgenommene Hose mit einem anderen Kleidungsstück entschärft werden muss. Solche Blazer sehen wir ja auch ständig bei Taff. 

Damit schließt Alina die Woche ab. Morgen und Freitag kommt dann Marlene.


----------



## bodywatch (9 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Morgen und Freitag kommt dann Marlene.


Früher ein Grund zur Freude ...


----------



## Crownmaster (9 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Früher ein Grund zur Freude ...


Ich ahne auch böses für nächste Woche. Wahrscheinlich wieder ein sechs Tage Run von Karen.


----------



## Big*Ben (9 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an das neue Studio bei Brisant. Plötzlich gab es gar keine kurzen Röcke mehr bei Mareile und Kamilla mehr. Beim FFS hat sich ja heute auch gezeigt, dass eine als sexy wahrgenommene Hose mit einem anderen Kleidungsstück entschärft werden muss. Solche Blazer sehen wir ja auch ständig bei Taff.
> 
> Damit schließt Alina die Woche ab. Morgen und Freitag kommt dann Marlene.


Ab 18.11. PBB, das war es dann wohl mit Marlene für dieses Jahr, bitte noch 2 x Herzrhythmusstörungen 😁


----------



## deimudder (9 Nov. 2022)

Immerhin ist Annett jetzt dazu übergegangen brav das Röckchen zu heben...


----------



## deimudder (9 Nov. 2022)

P. S. Wer kann da noch meckern..


----------



## Crownmaster (9 Nov. 2022)

Ich bin gespannt wie sich Marlene präsentieren wird. Viel hängt ja auch davon ab, ob im Studio, oder draußen moderiert wird. Dazu noch Temperaturen usw. Ich hoffe es gibt zumindest eins, zwei Highlights. Die letzte Staffel hab ich recht positiv in Erinnerung. Auf der anderen Seite erwartet uns natürlich jede Menge Karen plus neue Vertreterinnen, deren Namen ich mir nicht gemerkt habe. 
Alina wird als zweifach Mama sicherlich keinen Marathon hinlegen.


----------



## Tibon (10 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Früher ein Grund zur Freude ...


Und wie immer, wenn die Erwartung komplett im Keller ist, haut Marlene mal wieder einen raus.


----------



## bodywatch (10 Nov. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und wie immer, wenn die Erwartung komplett im Keller ist, haut Marlene mal wieder einen raus.


Da ist was dran ...


----------



## buck danny (10 Nov. 2022)

So schlecht nicht heute


----------



## Fapperzwo (10 Nov. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und wie immer, wenn die Erwartung komplett im Keller ist, haut Marlene mal wieder einen raus.


Um für den Promi BB Schrott zu werben, legt sie sich ins Zeug - und soll's recht sein... 🤩


----------



## celebczj83 (10 Nov. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Ab 18.11. PBB, das war es dann wohl mit Marlene für dieses Jahr, bitte noch 2 x Herzrhythmusstörungen 😁


Was meinst du? Ihre Outfits aus der letzten PBB-Staffel waren zumeist richttig gut, und dazu fast täglich.


----------



## Atavist (10 Nov. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und wie immer, wenn die Erwartung komplett im Keller ist, haut Marlene mal wieder einen raus.



Man könnte glauben, sie hätte einen Beschwerdebrief von ihren Beinen bekommen, die endlich wieder vernünftig präsentiert werden wollen.

Aber wer weiß, wie lange dieses Hoch überhaupt anhält ...


----------



## Big*Ben (10 Nov. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Ihre Outfits aus der letzten PBB-Staffel waren zumeist richttig gut, und dazu fast täglich.


Ab 18.11 wahrscheinlich kein FFS mehr mit ihr dieses Jahr, ihre Outfits letztes Jahr bei PBB waren völlig in Ordnung!


----------



## deaman (10 Nov. 2022)

Annett Möller wenn die jetzt auch RTL Extra moderiert, wer hat dann bei Extra aufgehört?

Und Mareile Höppner hat ja erst mal eine riesen Pause verkündet bis sie dann bei RTL anfängt.


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> wer hat dann bei Extra aufgehört?


War das nicht Nazan Eckes?


----------



## deaman (10 Nov. 2022)

Ach so da habe ich also RTL Extra und Explosiv verwechselt.
Aber wenn Mareile Höppner die offizielle Nazan Nachfolgerin bei Extra ist was macht dann Annett bei Extra? Moderiert Annett nur die paar Wochen Übergangszeit bis Mareile kommt oder teilen sich die zwei Berliner Mareile und Annett künftig die weite wöchentliche Pendelstrecke zu RTL in Köln.

Annett Möller hat jetzt außerdem beim Vertretungs Moderieren von RTL Gala und RTL Extra zwei mal kurzen Rock getragen. Bei diesen Abendsendungen darf sie also noch sexy Outfits tragen im Gegensatz zum verhüllten RTL Punk678.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Annett jetzt dazu übergegangen brav das Röckchen zu heben...


Sehr hot!


----------



## Crownmaster (11 Nov. 2022)

Teletext aktualisiert... Sechs Tage Karen Woche... War zu erwarten... Kein weiterer Kommentar...


----------



## bodywatch (11 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Teletext aktualisiert... Sechs Tage Karen Woche... War zu erwarten... Kein weiterer Kommentar...


Wenigstens mal wieder ein richtiger Kerl in der Moderation .....


----------



## Big*Ben (11 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal wieder ein richtiger Kerl in der Moderation .....


Nichts gegen den blonden Jungen 2 der die letzten beiden Tage im ARD MoMa war, das war Augenkrebs pur🙈


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

Auf Britts Comeback hat auch die ganze Welt gewartet..


----------



## Big*Ben (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Auf Britts Comeback hat auch die ganze Welt gewartet..


Ein Schlafanzug von minderer Qualität 🤣


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

Es geht toll weiter.. Schade, dass Vivi diese Woche nur zweimal gefehlt hat..


----------



## Tibon (11 Nov. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den blonden Jungen 2 der die letzten beiden Tage im ARD MoMa war, das war Augenkrebs pur🙈


Das war das eigenliche Drama diese Woche. Hatte eigenlich mit Anna gerechnet und dass sie ihren Lauf von vorletzter Woche fortsetzt, und dann das. 🙁 
Vor allem, weil es beim ARD-MoMa, wenn auch selten spektakulär, doch in der Regel stilsicher zugeht.


----------



## marillo (11 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Teletext aktualisiert... Sechs Tage Karen Woche... War zu erwarten... Kein weiterer Kommentar...


Doch: Vanessa Blumhagen fehlt am Montag. Benji Bieneck vertritt.


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

Super geht es heute weiter.. Nach der Vorschau von Mareile hat jeder bestimmt ein rotes Leder Minikleid mit tollen Heels erwartet.. 
Leider wird man sie nicht vermissen..


----------



## marillo (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Super geht es heute weiter.. Nach der Vorschau von Mareile hat jeder bestimmt ein rotes Leder Minikleid mit tollen Heels erwartet..
> Leider wird man sie nicht vermissen..


Es ist doch mindestens seit 2017 so: Heels nur mit Hose, Kleid oder Kostüm mit Weisslatschen. Welche geknechteten Styledämonen da am Werk sind, ich möchte es ehrlich gesagt garnicht mehr wissen.


----------



## kevin0005 (11 Nov. 2022)

Win fandet ihr MaLu heute?


----------



## marillo (11 Nov. 2022)

Katastrophe. Beide.


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Katastrophe. Beide.


Eigentlich unfassbar wie hoch die Quote an Homosexuellen ist im FFS, nicht diskriminierend gemeint. Gemessen am Gesamtanteil der Bevölkerung, gleich drei Hauptakteure.
Dazu noch der Junge am Klavier und Wackert das Weichei.

Dazu ersetzt die Schlaftablette Kira Amira und eine weitere Schlaftablette als Moderatorin.


----------



## marillo (11 Nov. 2022)

Der Schropster ist imho noch der beste männliche Moderator.

Seitdem Weggang von Ingo Gauss und Jan Hahn ist das FFS sehr gekippt. Wie sehr das Niveau nach unten weggebrochen ist, bewies der fast 10 Jahre alte Thread in der CPC und bezeugt dieser hier weiterhin.


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

Stimmt der hatte als Aufnahmeleiter noch was zu sagen, seitdem ist niemand mehr in Erscheinung getreten. 
Die Rollen verschwimmen heute leider völlig


----------



## Austin (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Es geht toll weiter.. Schade, dass Vivi diese Woche nur zweimal gefehlt hat..


Ganz genau dasselbe hab ich vorhin auch gedacht beim Erblicken von Kutten Geppert.  
Ich hoffe doch sehr stark,dass sie ihre 2 "Fehltage" nicht nächste Woche aufholen wird bei taff.


----------



## Austin (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Dazu ersetzt die Schlaftablette Kira Amira und eine weitere Schlaftablette als Moderatorin.


Ich hab es ja leider gleich gesagt bzw gesehen beim ersten Einsatz vor ein paar Wochen,dass der Amira Ersatz als eine einzige Valiumtablette daher kommt.
Irgendwann letztens hatte sie ja auch mal etwas Beinfreies(Rock,Shorts,keine Ahnung) an und saß dann in der Schlussrunde tatsächlich mit Decke oder Kissen vor/über den Beinen da und man sah schon ganz gut,dass sie sich nicht wohl gefühlt hat mit dem Outfit auf der Couch.Von daher ist sie für mich als totaler FFS Fehlgriff nicht mal mehr eine private Aufnahme wert.
Ich vermisse Amira Tröger mittlerweile sehr im TV.


----------



## deimudder (11 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Ich hab es ja leider gleich gesagt bzw gesehen beim ersten Einsatz vor ein paar Wochen,dass der Amira Ersatz als eine einzige Valiumtablette daher kommt.
> Irgendwann letztens hatte sie ja auch mal etwas Beinfreies(Rock,Shorts,keine Ahnung) an und saß dann in der Schlussrunde tatsächlich mit Decke oder Kissen vor/über den Beinen da und man sah schon ganz gut,dass sie sich nicht wohl gefühlt hat mit dem Outfit auf der Couch.Von daher ist sie für mich als totaler FFS Fehlgriff nicht mal mehr eine private Aufnahme wert.
> Ich vermisse Amira Tröger mittlerweile sehr im TV.


Peinlich, wie Karen die sich in der Pause umzieht 

In der Zwischenzeit Amira... 😭


----------



## Crownmaster (11 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Peinlich, wie Karen die sich in der Pause umzieht
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit Amira... 😭


Ich bin auch immer noch mega traurig.


----------



## Tibon (11 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> geknechteten Styledämonen


🤣
Jetzt wissen wir auch, wer an der Misere schuld ist!


----------



## bodywatch (14 Nov. 2022)

Mann oh Mann .. weichgespülte, von allem Männlichen emanzipierte Dreibeiner und ein frischgestutztes Es mit Stiefeletten vom Bauernmarkt Wühltisch welche die Beine vollkommen unvorteilhaft betonen ... 5 Minuten ... danke, es reicht.
Einzig Ina scheint das Thema hübsch und weiblich ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## deimudder (14 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann .. weichgespülte, von allem Männlichen emanzipierte Dreibeiner und ein frischgestutztes Es mit Stiefeletten vom Bauernmarkt Wühltisch welche die Beine vollkommen unvorteilhaft betonen ... 5 Minuten ... danke, es reicht.
> Einzig Ina scheint das Thema hübsch und weiblich ernst zu nehmen.


Einzig positiv ist, dass das Wilma Geröllheimer Kleid über dem Knie endet!
Das muss man(n ) ihr hoch anrechnen 

Bin gespannt auf Ina 

Zu den Dreibeiner Machos, die endlich den Mini fordern...


----------



## bodywatch (14 Nov. 2022)

Und MM bei den ÖR setzt sich locker und ohne K(r)ampf hübsch und feminin gestylt aufs Sofa ...


----------



## bodywatch (15 Nov. 2022)

Wenn, ja wenn KH ihre gelegentliche Lust auf wirklich hohe Heels in ihr restliches Styling inkl Frisur einfliessen lassen würde .. mehr fällt mir diese Woche nicht zu FFS ein


----------



## Crownmaster (15 Nov. 2022)

Montag ist Alina da. Mehr gibt es aktuell nicht zu berichten.


----------



## deaman (15 Nov. 2022)

Wie erfolgreich ist Alina eigentlich mit ihren schon zwei Firmen für Pilates und Schmuck und ihren Social Media Kanälen?
Könnte ihr da bald mal die Zeit oder Lust für die FFS Nachtarbeit vergehen?! Oder braucht sie die TV Präsenz weiter für ihre anderen Aktivitäten.


----------



## bodywatch (15 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Wie erfolgreich ist Alina eigentlich mit ihren schon zwei Firmen für Pilates und Schmuck und ihren Social Media Kanälen?
> Könnte ihr da bald mal die Zeit oder Lust für die FFS Nachtarbeit vergehen?! Oder braucht sie die TV Präsenz weiter für ihre anderen Aktivitäten.


Nun ja, sie hat aktuell 271.000 Follower ... da machen sich Werbepostings bezahlt ... kenne mich da nicht so aus, wieviel da generiert wird, da gibt es Spezialisten dafür .. aber so vom allgemeinen Gerede ist das schon eine lohnende Zahl.
Schmuck und Pilates sind nicht gerade Nischensegmente .. da weiss wohl nur ihr Steuerberater die korrekten Umsatzerlöse.
Imho haben die Mädels mittlerweile alle keinen Bock mehr auf frühes Aufstehen bzw. zeitaufwändige Bahnreisen und einsame Hotelnächte.
Allerdings sind die Versuche "Nachwuchs" seitens Sat1 zu generieren bestenfalls als stümperhaft zu bezeichnen, und Geld stinkt bekanntlich nicht. Also wird es wohl noch eine gewisse Zeit mit Alina und MaLu so weitergehen, KH hat nach meiner Einschätzung als Alternative eh nur das Radio und Catsan.


----------



## marillo (15 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Nun ja, sie hat aktuell 271.000 Follower ... da machen sich Werbepostings bezahlt ... kenne mich da nicht so aus, wieviel da generiert wird, da gibt es Spezialisten dafür .. aber so vom allgemeinen Gerede ist das schon eine lohnende Zahl.
> Schmuck und Pilates sind nicht gerade Nischensegmente .. da weiss wohl nur ihr Steuerberater die korrekten Umsatzerlöse.
> Imho haben die Mädels mittlerweile alle keinen Bock mehr auf frühes Aufstehen bzw. zeitaufwändige Bahnreisen und einsame Hotelnächte.
> Allerdings sind die Versuche "Nachwuchs" seitens Sat1 zu generieren bestenfalls als stümperhaft zu bezeichnen, und Geld stinkt bekanntlich nicht. Also wird es wohl noch eine gewisse Zeit mit Alina und MaLu so weitergehen, KH hat nach meiner Einschätzung als Alternative eh nur das Radio und Catsan.


Die werden als Moderatösen schon gut verdienen. Btw. Lufen hat sich doch einen millionenschweren Spielerberater geangelt. Ich denke, denen gehts mehr um Fame als ums Einkommen. Insta ist sicherlich nur ein Zubrot. Gehen wir aber nur mal von 5% als Potenzielle Käufer für Schmuck aus lohnt sich das schon. Eventuell sinds aber auch nur 200k gekaufte Accounts und der Rest "Wichser".


----------



## Tibon (17 Nov. 2022)

Ich finde, diese erneute Sternstunde des Stils und guten Geschmacks sollte in dieser Diskussion nicht unerwähnt bleiben.


----------



## Big*Ben (17 Nov. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Ich finde, diese erneute Sternstunde des Stils und guten Geschmacks sollte in dieser Diskussion nicht unerwähnt bleiben.


Das Schlimme ist ja, es gibt teilweise noch viel grausamere Outfits als dieses, eigentlich kaum vorstellbar aber bittere Realität. Die Frau muss aufpassen das sie nicht zur neuen Stilikone heranreift😂


----------



## bodywatch (18 Nov. 2022)

Mir gefällt der eingeklemmte "Rock"saum .. bleibt sich treu der Bubikopf


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Nov. 2022)

Und wieder eine Woche geschafft... Hauptsache Marlene liefert bei Big Brother. Was ich so bei social media sehen konnte war jetzt nicht besonders aufregend, aber wer weiß Abend Show, da könnte das ein oder andere Highlight dabei sein.


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Woche geschafft... Hauptsache Marlene liefert bei Big Brother. Was ich so bei social media sehen konnte war jetzt nicht besonders aufregend, aber wer weiß Abend Show, da könnte das ein oder andere Highlight dabei sein.


Bin auch schon gespannt, die Premiere war meist immer gut. Dank Abendshow und anderen Produzenten und Zielgruppe. (keine Hausfrauen )


----------



## deimudder (18 Nov. 2022)

Sieht wohl nicht so gut aus.. 
Gibt / gab es diesmal gar keinen Einzug der Promis?


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Passend zur saure Gurken Zeit.






Voll Zitrone! (Wenn die Hacken passend (gelb) gewesen wären...)


----------



## Big*Ben (18 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Passend zur saure Gurken Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du meine Güte, willkommen im Zirkus 🤡


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Naja müssens die Tischewitsch und Schäfer rausreißen...


----------



## deimudder (18 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Naja müssens die Tischewitsch und Schäfer rausreißen...


Jo. Leider sind die neuen Nippel Tattoo's echt übel. Die alten waren schon schlecht, aber jetzt ist es nochmal deutlich schlimmer geworden


----------



## Austin (18 Nov. 2022)

MaLu schon mal passend im schlechten FFS bzw generellen sehr miesen P7S1 Moderateusen Stil unterwegs.
Wer will aber bitte die Schäfer mit ihren übelst entstellten Lippen Nippeln sehen?Mal abgesehen davon,dass Sat1 ja "familienfreundlich" daher kommen will unter dem Loser Rosemann und es damit hoffentlich nicht zur " Schäferschen Nacktorgie" beim Duschen oder Umziehen kommen wird.Und die anderen Damen wie die Tischewitsch etc werden wie gehabt sich eh nicht oben ohne o.ä. zeigen,weil Sat1 eben solche Szenen raus schneiden dürfte.


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> MaLu schon mal passend im schlechten FFS bzw generellen sehr miesen P7S1 Moderateusen Stil unterwegs.


Leider ja. Positiv: Malu hat ´nen Lauf.


Austin schrieb:


> ... Und die anderen Damen wie die Tischewitsch etc werden wie gehabt sich eh nicht oben ohne o.ä. zeigen,weil Sat1 eben solche Szenen raus schneiden dürfte.


Abwarten. Gegen Ende der Staffel gehts ja meist hoch her. Wie hoch ist den die Prämie diesmal?


----------



## deimudder (18 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> MaLu schon mal passend im schlechten FFS bzw generellen sehr miesen P7S1 Moderateusen Stil unterwegs.
> Wer will aber bitte die Schäfer mit ihren übelst entstellten Lippen Nippeln sehen?Mal abgesehen davon,dass Sat1 ja "familienfreundlich" daher kommen will unter dem Loser Rosemann und es damit hoffentlich nicht zur " Schäferschen Nacktorgie" beim Duschen oder Umziehen kommen wird.Und die anderen Damen wie die Tischewitsch etc werden wie gehabt sich eh nicht oben ohne o.ä. zeigen,weil Sat1 eben solche Szenen raus schneiden dürfte.


Mica hat schon in der ersten Minute blank gezogen


----------



## Austin (18 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Leider ja. Positiv: Malu hat ´nen Lauf.
> 
> Abwarten. Gegen Ende der Staffel gehts ja meist hoch her. Wie hoch ist den die Prämie diesmal?


Die Tischewitsch hatte ja schon Playboy Angebote und auch im Dschungel trotz Bikini/Badeanzug war sie immer bedacht,dass ihre Hupen ja nicht raus gucken.
Gut Nip Slips etc können natürlich passieren,aber wenn,dann nur in der Liveshow,nicht beim Zusammenschnitt von Sat1.


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mica hat schon in der ersten Minute blank gezogen


Ich bin schockiert.


----------



## Austin (18 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mica hat schon in der ersten Minute blank gezogen


Dann sch...t Sat1 also aufs "familienfreundlich"-aber eine nackte Schäfer zieht höchstens bei ihren BestFans Abonnenten,nicht bei der Hauptzielgruppe von Sat1.


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Dann sch...t Sat1 also aufs "familienfreundlich"-aber eine nackte Schäfer zieht höchstens bei ihren BestFans Abonnenten,nicht bei der Hauptzielgruppe von Sat1.


Heisst das nicht onlyfans? Frage für einen Freund. Die "Nackschnecke" muss be PBB imho schon andere Geschütze auffahren... (um innovativ zu wirken)


----------



## Austin (18 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht onlyfans? Frage für einen Freund. Die "Nackschnecke" muss be PBB imho schon andere Geschütze auffahren... (um innovativ zu wirken)


BestFans ist quasi die "deutsche" Variante von OnlyFans.Das Ex Pornosternchen und Ballermannsternchen Mia Julia Brückner hat z.B. auch einen BestFans Account.
Oder auch z.B. die andere "Promi" Big Brother Teilnehmerin und Ex von Sido,Doreen Steinert.


----------



## marillo (18 Nov. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> BestFans ist quasi die "deutsche" Variante von OnlyFans.


Danke für den Tipp, äh die Aufklärung.


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Nov. 2022)

Uff Marlene mit Gruselstart... Schlimmer hätte es nur mit Turnschuhen sein können. Naja wenigstens kann es kaum schlimmer werden.


----------



## bodywatch (19 Nov. 2022)

Klasse, nichts verpasst


----------



## Tibon (19 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Klasse, nichts verpasst


Eine Vorwarnung wäre nett gewesen, jetzt bekomme ich wieder Alpträume.


----------



## marillo (19 Nov. 2022)

Besser... so richtig gut ist das imho noch nicht...


----------



## Big*Ben (19 Nov. 2022)

Aber die Länge wird langsam 😁😉


----------



## Fapperzwo (19 Nov. 2022)

Super gut! 😍


----------



## marillo (20 Nov. 2022)

Halterlose?! Es darf spekuliert werden...


----------



## bodywatch (20 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Halterlose?! Es darf spekuliert werden...


MaLu und Halterlose ?
Unvorstellbar... vermutlich eher so ein Bodyshape Teil, hatte sie bei der gelben Hose am Vortag wohl nicht, mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen


----------



## deimudder (20 Nov. 2022)

Ziemlich unausgewogen dieses FFS.. Hat sich da noch keine Feministin beschwert?!?


----------



## marillo (20 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ziemlich unausgewogen dieses FFS.. Hat sich da noch keine Feministin beschwert?!?


Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich fordere als Ausgleich nächsten Sonntag: 4 Damen und einen Kerl.


----------



## Big*Ben (20 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich fordere als Ausgleich nächsten Sonntag: 4 Damen und einen Kerl.


4 Damen wird verdammt schwer, eigentlich unmöglich. Obwohl Ina, Jule, Kirsten und irgendeine Azubine 😁


----------



## bodywatch (20 Nov. 2022)

Na ja, Kerle ?


----------



## marillo (20 Nov. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> 4 Damen wird verdammt schwer, eigentlich unmöglich. Obwohl Ina, Jule, Kirsten und irgendeine Azubine 😁


Da müsste schon alles aufgefahren werden: Alina, Karen, Marlene und Simone. Lukas und Benji sind dann raus. Zusatzlich noch Vanessa. (Da würd ich dann ein Auge zudrücken)


----------



## Big*Ben (20 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Da müsste schon alles aufgefahren werden: Alina, Karen, Marlene und Simone. Lukas und Benji sind dann raus. Zusatzlich noch Vanessa. (Da würd ich dann ein Auge zudrücken
> 
> 
> Big*Ben schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Crownmaster (21 Nov. 2022)

Alina mit dem wohl schlimmsten Outfit seit Monaten. Die Hose lässt mich schaudern...


----------



## deimudder (21 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina mit dem wohl schlimmsten Outfit seit Monaten. Die Hose lässt mich schaudern...


Wieder mal ein ganz ganz grauer November Tag, Vanessa ist auch nicht da...


----------



## feetie (21 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina mit dem wohl schlimmsten Outfit seit Monaten. Die Hose lässt mich schaudern...


ich fand das Oberteil ganz gut: sehr große "Ärmellöcher", Schuhwerk ebenso.


----------



## feetie (21 Nov. 2022)

Österreich dennoch besser:


----------



## deimudder (21 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Österreich dennoch besser:


Welcher Sender?


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Halterlose?! Es darf spekuliert werden...


Habe ich weitere Bilder von dieser Sendung übersehen? Oder gibts nichts mehr?


----------



## marillo (21 Nov. 2022)

celebczj83 schrieb:


> Habe ich weitere Bilder von dieser Sendung übersehen? Oder gibts nichts mehr?


Ich hab nur zwei gepostet.


----------



## feetie (21 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Welcher Sender?


Puls 4 - oder Pro 7 Austria.


----------



## Buster (21 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina mit dem wohl schlimmsten Outfit seit Monaten. Die Hose lässt mich schaudern...


Echt grausam heut ,dat stimmt


----------



## Austin (21 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Alina mit dem wohl schlimmsten Outfit seit Monaten. Die Hose lässt mich schaudern...


Jepp.Das war schon gruseliges Kutten Geppert Niveau heute morgen.


----------



## n-tv junky (21 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Welcher Sender?


Erwarte keine Wunder aus Österreich. Bianca hat nur noch selten geute Outfits. Sie reiht sich da nahtlos in unsere deutsche Frühstücks-Landschaft ein.


----------



## alexsimon123 (22 Nov. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Erwarte keine Wunder aus Österreich. Bianca hat nur noch selten geute Outfits. Sie reiht sich da nahtlos in unsere deutsche Frühstücks-Landschaft ein.


Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Verfolge Cafe Puls seit anbeginn und da reiht sich nicht nur Bianca ein. Sondern auch Barbara. Auch Julia hat ziemlich nachgelassen. Sie trug immer schöne Strumpfhosen einmal sogar halterlose Strümpfe. Das waren noch schönere Zeiten.

*Julia Cafe Puls*


 




 



*Barbara aus ServusTV Zeiten.*


 




Gruß


----------



## bodywatch (22 Nov. 2022)

Hoppla .. Alina mit einem Anna Planken Outfit ... lässt die vergangene Woche schnell vergessen


----------



## buck danny (22 Nov. 2022)

Naja kurz is es aber nicht schön....


----------



## bodywatch (22 Nov. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Naja kurz is es aber nicht schön....


Im Sitzen sehr legger ...


----------



## deaman (22 Nov. 2022)

Aber auf RTL bei der Annett Möller mit den langen Beinen sieht ein kurzer Fummel noch besser aus.


----------



## Fapperzwo (22 Nov. 2022)

Annetts Rock ist chic, aber Alina hat schönere Beine...


----------



## deimudder (22 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Aber auf RTL bei der Annett Möller mit den langen Beinen sieht ein kurzer Fummel noch besser aus.


Ja, aber leider ist der Rock nicht kurz genug und mit den Stiefeln sieht es im Stehen auch nicht perfekt aus. Im Sitzen aber Top! 
Auch bei Alina darf man sich heute gar nicht beschweren! 

Bei Marlene sieht man schon wieder die Attitüde Samstag Nacht was Tolles und den Rest der Woche Gammel Outfit. Hat auch nichts mit der Uhrzeit zu tun..


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Hoppla .. Alina mit einem Anna Planken Outfit ... lässt die vergangene Woche schnell vergessen


Man ist ja mittlerweile schon mit wenig zufrieden, ein Knopf oben mehr offen wäre nett gewesen 😉


----------



## deimudder (22 Nov. 2022)

Maira ist auch Geschichte? 
Statt dessen schön divers, aber hauptsächlich keine Weiblichkeit mehr und keine tollen Kleider..


----------



## bodywatch (22 Nov. 2022)

Das ist dann wohl der nächste Tiefpunkt (Maira) ... aber irgendwie geht das eh alles an mir vorüber, ohne die Favoritenfunktion (wie bei CPC) ist mir das Suchen nach meinen Lieblingen viel zu mühsam und aufwändig ... Fluch und Segen bei der Vielzahl an Themen hier (zumal Snoopy ja wohl tatsächlich vergrault zu sein scheint)


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Das ist dann wohl der nächste Tiefpunkt (Maira) ... aber irgendwie geht das eh alles an mir vorüber, ohne die Favoritenfunktion (wie bei CPC) ist mir das Suchen nach meinen Lieblingen viel zu mühsam und aufwändig ... Fluch und Segen bei der Vielzahl an Themen hier (zumal Snoopy ja wohl tatsächlich vergrault zu sein scheint)


Stimmt, die Favoritenfunktion wäre schon schön, eigentlich unverzichtbar


----------



## deimudder (22 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Das ist dann wohl der nächste Tiefpunkt (Maira) ... aber irgendwie geht das eh alles an mir vorüber, ohne die Favoritenfunktion (wie bei CPC) ist mir das Suchen nach meinen Lieblingen viel zu mühsam und aufwändig ... Fluch und Segen bei der Vielzahl an Themen hier (zumal Snoopy ja wohl tatsächlich vergrault zu sein scheint)


Der CPC und vor allem Snoopy Exit waren das Schlimmste, das der German Celebs Szene passieren konnte


----------



## marillo (22 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Der CPC und vor allem Snoopy Exit waren das Schlimmste, das der German Celebs Szene passieren konnte


Es kam nur wie es kommen musste. Seit spätestens 2017 ist die deutsche TV Landschaft ziemlich öde und trist geworden.


----------



## ZachariasFox (22 Nov. 2022)

was war denn 2017?


----------



## ZachariasFox (22 Nov. 2022)

marlene ist auch am start ...insgesamt ist heute ein guter tag ....


----------



## deaman (22 Nov. 2022)

Ich habe erst im Videoforum zufällig gesehen das die langbeinig bestrumpfte Lilly Krug gestern auf der Sat1 FFS Couch zu Gast war weil das hier leider keiner erwähnt hat.


----------



## bodywatch (23 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ich habe erst im Videoforum zufällig gesehen das die langbeinig bestrumpfte Lilly Krug gestern auf der Sat1 FFS Couch zu Gast war weil das hier leider keiner erwähnt hat.


Da bin ich bei der zweiten Funktion die damals nützlich war (neben den Favoriten) ... die Themen mit den meisten Klicks und Likes der letzten 24 Stunden und der letzten 7 Tage ... da entging einem einfach nur wenig

Zurück zum Thema: Alina Hoppla zum zweiten diese Woche


----------



## buck danny (23 Nov. 2022)

Heute Alina recht nett anzuschauen


----------



## deimudder (23 Nov. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ich habe erst im Videoforum zufällig gesehen das die langbeinig bestrumpfte Lilly Krug gestern auf der Sat1 FFS Couch zu Gast war weil das hier leider keiner erwähnt hat.


Welches Forum war das denn? 

Ansonsten selbst schuld FFS, wenn die Moderatorin so schlecht angezogen ist, dass alle gleich abschalten 
Lilly hat wirklich viel Potential


----------



## deaman (23 Nov. 2022)

Ich meine natürlich hier das Video Unterforum. Und ja wahrscheinlich haben wegen Alinas Outfit hier alle vorzeigt abgeschaltet.


----------



## feetie (23 Nov. 2022)

Topauftritt von Alina - ich denke, wer bei Sat1 die Nummer 1 ist, wird immer klarer.


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Topauftritt von Alina - ich denke, wer bei Sat1 die Nummer 1 ist, wird immer klarer.


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Topauftritt von Alina - ich denke, wer bei Sat1 die Nummer 1 ist, wird immer klarer.


Gibt es noch ernsthafte Konkurrenz von gelegentlichen Marlene Highlights mal abgesehen?


----------



## Crownmaster (23 Nov. 2022)

Apropos Marlene Highlights, hat jemand Caps von gestern gemacht? Marlene soll einen Ledermini getragen haben.


----------



## ZachariasFox (23 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Topauftritt von Alina - ich denke, wer bei Sat1 die Nummer 1 ist, wird immer klarer.


ganz klar vanessa 


Crownmaster schrieb:


> Apropos Marlene Highlights, hat jemand Caps von gestern gemacht? Marlene soll einen Ledermini getragen haben.


gibt einen clip von snoopy


----------



## deimudder (24 Nov. 2022)

Annett rettet heute die müde Morning Show 







Sat.1 jetzt völlig durch den Wind, toller neuer "Moderator"


----------



## Big*Ben (24 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Annett rettet heute die müde Morning Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da vergeht einem doch alles 🙈


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Nov. 2022)

Das meinen die doch bitte nicht ernst, oder?!


----------



## Big*Ben (24 Nov. 2022)

Da kann auch gleich Berta moderieren !!!


----------



## Crownmaster (24 Nov. 2022)

Schlimmer Tag heute von A bis Z. Hinzu kommt, dass Marlene krank ist... 

Hoffentlich haut Alina morgen noch einen raus. Nächste Woche gibt es wieder Karen im Überfluss... Juhu...


----------



## marillo (24 Nov. 2022)

Doppelpost. Bitte löschen.


----------



## marillo (24 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Schlimmer Tag heute von A bis Z. Hinzu kommt, dass Marlene krank ist...


Wenns übel läuft wars das für Marlene dieses Jahr...


----------



## bodywatch (25 Nov. 2022)

Alina heute 
Wow


----------



## feetie (25 Nov. 2022)

Alina heute mit meinen Lieblingsschuhen - das ist schon knapp vorm Porno...
Die Goldene Morgenlatte der Woche verleihe ich ihr und diesem Outfit.


----------



## Atavist (25 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Alina heute mit meinen Lieblingsschuhen - das ist schon knapp vorm Porno...
> *Die Goldene Morgenlatte der Woche verleihe ich ihr und diesem Outfit.*





Wobei die Schuhe für mein Verständnis von Weiblichkeit einfach nur das sind, was an schöne Beine einer richtigen Frau gehört. Sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein und nicht mal mit Porno assoziert werden ...


----------



## feetie (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## bodywatch (25 Nov. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> ... Sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein ...


Also mir verschlägt es noch immer ein wenig die Sprache .... hätte ich in den heutigen Zeiten strickender, ungeschminkter und Overwaist-Pulli-Sneaker-Mamis an den Zielgruppemattscheiben nicht mehr für möglich gehalten.
Respekt Alina.


----------



## deimudder (25 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Also mir verschlägt es noch immer ein wenig die Sprache .... hätte ich in den heutigen Zeiten strickender, ungeschminkter und Overwaist-Pulli-Sneaker-Mamis an den Zielgruppemattscheiben nicht mehr für möglich gehalten.
> Respekt Alina.


Jup siehe die langweilige Kira Schlender heute. Bin noch immer geschockt wer hier jetzt alles moderieren darf...


----------



## deimudder (25 Nov. 2022)

Auch mit Romina hat sich Sat.1 für die nächsten 30 Jahre ein echtes Goldstück geangelt... 😒


----------



## Atavist (25 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Also mir verschlägt es noch immer ein wenig die Sprache .... hätte ich in den heutigen Zeiten strickender, ungeschminkter und Overwaist-Pulli-Sneaker-Mamis an den Zielgruppemattscheiben nicht mehr für möglich gehalten.
> Respekt Alina.



Na eben ... Für Frauen mit entsprechendem Potenzial sollte es völlig normal sein, den Kerlen die Sprache verschlagen zu wollen.


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Jup siehe die langweilige Kira Schlender heute. Bin noch immer geschockt wer hier jetzt alles moderieren darf...


Im Vergleich zu Champions League Amira Tröger ist diese wandelnde Valiumtablette Kira Whatsoever Kreisliga C Abstiegskampf.


----------



## bodywatch (25 Nov. 2022)

Auch wenn ich hier wie oben argumentiert mit meiner Meinung ziemlich allein stehe:

Dieser Beni, oder wie immer er heisst, tut den Moderationen und speziell Alina sehr gut.
Locker, ohne Allüren und gut aufgelegt blüht Alina regelrecht auf und zeigt dies auch durch ihr bemerkenswertes Styling und einem Anflug von Frivolität bei der Anfangsszene mit dem Schnüren ihrer Heels.
Er macht ja keinen Hehl aus seiner Art und Gesinnung.

Diese Pseudo Kerle und Waschlappen wie Wackert, Troubadix und "Sport Moderator" Killing sind doch nicht mehr zu ertragen mit ihrer infantilen, unsicheren, schleimigen und unterwürfigen Art.

Der Beni sollte öfters unter der Woche da sein.


----------



## marillo (25 Nov. 2022)

Jumpsuit. 






Wenigstens glamourös. Nagellack passt nicht. Heels auch nicht besonders, ebenso die Ohrringe.
Trotzdem. Willkommen zurück.


----------



## deimudder (26 Nov. 2022)

Vor BB hat Sat.1 übrigens 2 Wiederholungen Buchstaben Battle gezeigt. Ein Format, das eingestellt wurde. Freitag Abend zur Prime Time, nicht im Sommerloch bei dem ohnehin alle draußen sein sollten. Die Sender müssen ziemlich im Arsch sein...


----------



## bodywatch (26 Nov. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Die Sender müssen ziemlich im Arsch sein...


Da scheint sich einiges zu tun, speziell bei Sat1Pro7 ... DAZN denkt ja auch darüber nach die Sportsparte von Sky zu übernehmen.


----------



## die macht (26 Nov. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Jumpsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was da großer Mist ist, ist vor Allem der Jumpsuit 😀


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Nov. 2022)

Heute war Alina da, aber leider im Gammel Modus. Da hätte ich lieber Simone im potentiell feschen Outfit gesehen... 

Mal sehen wie lange Big Brother noch geht. Marlene ja auch sehr wechselhaft, was zu erwarten war.


----------



## deimudder (27 Nov. 2022)

Würde gerne mal wieder Rebecca Mir bei taff sehen.. 

Neda war aber eine gute Vertretung heute!


----------



## buck danny (28 Nov. 2022)

Neue Woche mauer Start zumindest was bisher zu sehen war.


----------



## deimudder (28 Nov. 2022)

Martina soll nur heute da sein, eine tolle sexy Verjüngung ist das nicht. 
Vanessa ist das Highlight des Tages, hübsch anzusehen, aber seit dem Dellen Gate und eigentlich auch schon davor ist sie nicht mehr provokant unterwegs, Schade..


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Nov. 2022)

Martina ist gar nicht mein Typ irgendwie. Auch die andere Neue, die ab und zu da ist. Scheint so, als ob Alina und Marlene den Job immer mehr als Nebentätigkeit wahrnehmen.


----------



## n-tv junky (28 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Martina ist gar nicht mein Typ irgendwie. Auch die andere Neue, die ab und zu da ist. Scheint so, als ob Alina und Marlene den Job immer mehr als Nebentätigkeit wahrnehmen.


Man sieht ja an den Outfits, dass sie das nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Werbung auf Instagram bringt mehr ein. FFS ist doch nur damit man nicht vergessen wird.


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Nov. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Man sieht ja an den Outfits, dass sie das nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Werbung auf Instagram bringt mehr ein. FFS ist doch nur damit man nicht vergessen wird.


Vielleicht ist man über die Anstellung auch krankenversichert. Ich kenne Leute die künstlerisch tätig sind und einen MIDI Job machen, damit sie sich nicht privat versichern müssen.


----------



## n-tv junky (28 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man über die Anstellung auch krankenversichert. Ich kenne Leute die künstlerisch tätig sind und einen MIDI Job machen, damit sie sich nicht privat versichern müssen.


Das verstehe ich bei richtigen Künstlern am Theater oder Kleinkunst aber hier reden wir von Marlene, Alina & Co., die genug Geld mit Werbung machen, dass sie sich eine private KV leisten können.


----------



## Crownmaster (28 Nov. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich bei richtigen Künstlern am Theater oder Kleinkunst aber hier reden wir von Marlene, Alina & Co., die genug Geld mit Werbung machen, dass sie sich eine private KV leisten können.


War auch eher als Witz gemeint. 😅


----------



## n-tv junky (28 Nov. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> War auch eher als Witz gemeint. 😅


Reingefallen 🙈🤣


----------



## deimudder (28 Nov. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Man sieht ja an den Outfits, dass sie das nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Werbung auf Instagram bringt mehr ein. FFS ist doch nur damit man nicht vergessen wird.


Vanessa hat heute sogar auf ihr Fahrstuhl Video verzichtet. Dafür schön am Abend davor und heute alles mit Werbung zugeballert


----------



## jens4975 (29 Nov. 2022)

Wer sind sie und was haben sie mit Karen gemacht?


----------



## buck danny (29 Nov. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Wer sind sie und was haben sie mit Karen gemacht?


Nix, gruselig wie immer..
Zumindest aus.meiner Sicht.
Grausliges Oma Outfit und Turnschuhe.
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## feetie (29 Nov. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Man sieht ja an den Outfits, dass sie das nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Werbung auf Instagram bringt mehr ein. FFS ist doch nur damit man nicht vergessen wird.


Wo siehst Du denn an Alinas Outfits mangelnde "Ernsthaftigkeit".... gerade die letzte Woche war doch wieder sehr gut.
Martina Reuter gefällt mir übrigens ganz gut... also nicht nur optisch, sondern sie bringt eine gewisse Flippigkeit in die Langeweile.


----------



## bodywatch (29 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> also nicht nur optisch, sondern sie bringt eine gewisse Flippigkeit in die Langeweile.


.. und Schmäh


----------



## deimudder (29 Nov. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Wer sind sie und was haben sie mit Karen gemacht?


Mit tollen Heels wäre es schön gewesen, so immerhin besser als die Jogger


----------



## Sepp2500 (29 Nov. 2022)

Ich mag Martina total gerne mit ihrem Schmäh


----------



## bodywatch (30 Nov. 2022)

Bei einer Karen Woche ist hier im Thread immer tote Hose ....


----------



## deimudder (30 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Bei einer Karen Woche ist hier im Thread immer tote Hose ....


Liegt halt an der "Entschärfung" von eigentlich ganz guten Outfits.. 
Eine Sache ist mir noch gekommen, vielleicht haben die Moderatorin jetzt Freiheit bekommen selbst Outfits zu suchen und zu vermarkten. Könnte Teil ihres Gehalts geworden sein. Karen nennt auch fast jeden Tag die Hersteller des grausamen Zeugs


----------



## Crownmaster (30 Nov. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Bei einer Karen Woche ist hier im Thread immer tote Hose ....


Ja, aus guten Gründen. Hinzu kommt die relative Flaute auf anderen Kanälen. RTL wie immer bieder, leider auch Janique. Taff war immerhin gestern und vorgestern super. Heute allerdings sehr enttäuschend. 
Marlene ist bei PBB leider auch selten in tollen Outfits zu bewundern. Da hab ich die letzte Staffel viel besser in Erinnerung. Brisant ist so öde, da schau ich persönlich gar nicht mehr nach.


----------



## bodywatch (1 Dez. 2022)

Speziell RTL 678 ist eigentlich nur noch ein Trauerspiel ... blasse Moderatorinnen, Outfits wie sie Mamas bei der morgendlichen Schultaxi Rallye tragen, uninspirierte Moderationen .... weiss der Deibel welches "gewinnbringende" Konzept da dahinter steckt


----------



## deimudder (1 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Speziell RTL 678 ist eigentlich nur noch ein Trauerspiel ... blasse Moderatorinnen, Outfits wie sie Mamas bei der morgendlichen Schultaxi Rallye tragen, uninspirierte Moderationen .... weiss der Deibel welches "gewinnbringende" Konzept da dahinter steckt


Ja ist alles komisch, warum man plötzlich Angela Braun so einbremst ist ziemlich unverständlich. 

Bei Welt hat man eine Granate wie Maira und bringt dann so eine Langweilerin. 
Das Konzept der heißen Wetterfee hat sich doch bewusst etabliert. Sex sells wird immer ziehen, auch wenn man es verleugnen will. 
Die verstehen scheinbar erst wenn alle abschalten


----------



## Tibon (1 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Marlene ist bei PBB leider auch selten in tollen Outfits zu bewundern.


Zumindest besteht bei Marlene immer noch die Chance, dass sie hin und wieder einen echten Knaller raushaut, wie gestern gesehen.


----------



## n-tv junky (1 Dez. 2022)

Die Kameraführung bei Anna gestern in Markt, war freundlich gesagt, suboptimal. Man konnte nicht einmal ihre Beine sehen. Die Regie gehört entlassen.


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Dez. 2022)

n-tv junky schrieb:


> Die Kameraführung bei Anna gestern in Markt, war


...streikbedingt. Die haben (oder hatten?) wieder mal Streik im Haus, der sich auch auf diverse andere Sendungen (z.B. diverse Regionalprogramme) ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## n-tv junky (1 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> ...streikbedingt. Die haben (oder hatten?) wieder mal Streik im Haus, der sich auch auf diverse andere Sendungen (z.B. diverse Regionalprogramme) ausgewirkt hat.


Das ging völlig an mir vorbei, aber es erklärt die steife Kameraführung. Hoffentlich streiken sie nicht nächste Woche im MoMa.


----------



## deimudder (2 Dez. 2022)

Hatte Karen diese Woche am Anfang noch etwas Hoffnung gemacht, bin ich nun froh, dass diese Arbeitswoche vorbei geht. Sonntag kann sie noch ein Grauen für uns vorhalten... 







Kira ist leider im Vergleich zu Amira nicht nur schlecht, sondern super grottig... 






Nächste Woche kommt dann Alina zusammen mit Romina. Romina die mega langweilige Moderatorin, die selbst in einer late Show noch Batik Klamotten und Turnschuhe "präsentiert".. Zudem von der Art so langweilig, dass man nur noch einschlafen will.. Tolles Recruiting Pro7 Sat.1. So langsam kann man die Lichter ausschalten..


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Tolles Recruiting Pro7 Sat.1. So langsam kann man die Lichter ausschalten..


Sat1 hätte schon vor 10 Jahren abgeschaltet gehört. Der Sender hat sich schon längst überlebt.


----------



## feetie (2 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt dann Alina zusammen mit Romina. Romina die mega langweilige Moderatorin, die selbst in einer late Show noch Batik Klamotten und Turnschuhe "präsentiert".. Zudem von der Art so langweilig, dass man nur noch einschlafen will.. Tolles Recruiting Pro7 Sat.1. So langsam kann man die Lichter ausschalten..


Du meinst diese langweilige Romina?


Romina Langenhan (FFS Moderatorin) - sexy Photoshooting - WP/Collagen x2


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Du meinst diese langweilige Romina?
> 
> 
> Romina Langenhan (FFS Moderatorin) - sexy Photoshooting - WP/Collagen x2


Total langweilig die Frau🤣


----------



## deimudder (2 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Du meinst diese langweilige Romina?
> 
> 
> Romina Langenhan (FFS Moderatorin) - sexy Photoshooting - WP/Collagen x2


Ja genau die, im TV auf einem Niveau mit Susanna Ohlen. Leider sogar etwas niedriger.. 
Und super langweilig, verbreitet Null Esprit und Energie


----------



## deimudder (2 Dez. 2022)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


Kasperltheater des Grauens


----------



## bodywatch (2 Dez. 2022)

Wie KH heute so durch Studio lief dachte ich mir "fehlt nur noch das Pferd und einmal auf den Boden gespuckt" ...
Nichts, aber absolut nichts weibliches, feines.
Beine eines Fussballers, der Gang eines Bauarbeiters.
Kerl pur, mir schleierhaft wie da 2 Kinder möglich waren.

Andererseits, der Auftritt dieser Backstage Tante ... also geht es noch unprofessioneller und ungepflegter?


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Dez. 2022)

Amira vermisse ich weiterhin. Auch für Ihre frische, freche Art und Weise. Hat dem FFS richtig gut getan. Eigentlich hat man ihre Präsenz ja auch erhöht und plötzlich hört sie dann komplett auf. Wer weiß, vielleicht war das einfach nicht ihr Ding... 

Zu Karen brauch ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Meine Hoffnung liegt auf einer guten Alina Woche. Romina könnte eventuell, hoffentlich mal positiv überraschen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## alexsimon123 (2 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


*Der neue Promi Vogel fehlt noch.


*


----------



## marillo (2 Dez. 2022)

Fuck-a-doodle-do.



deimudder schrieb:


>



Am Besten noch ein paar Blumen hinstellen...


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Fuck-a-doodle-do.
> 
> 
> 
> Am Besten noch ein paar Blumen hinstellen...


Blumen verschönern das Bild ungemein😁


----------



## marillo (2 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


Ach das sind so geile Typ:innen. Ach könnt´ ich nur sein wie die:innnen.


----------



## Crownmaster (3 Dez. 2022)

Marlene laut insta Vorschau wieder im Anzug... Also PBB ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wirklich sehr mau dieses Jahr.


----------



## deimudder (4 Dez. 2022)

Moderatoren Duo des Tages.. Frohen 2. Advent


----------



## Crownmaster (4 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Moderatoren Duo des Tages.. Frohen 2. Advent


Kommt keiner auf die Idee mal bei Alina anzufragen? Sicherlich, sie hat zwei Kinder, aber genug andere Leute gehen Vollzeit arbeiten und kriegen das auch hin.


----------



## deimudder (4 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Kommt keiner auf die Idee mal bei Alina anzufragen? Sicherlich, sie hat zwei Kinder, aber genug andere Leute gehen Vollzeit arbeiten und kriegen das auch hin.


Das ist halt die Einstellung von heutzutage. Früher hätte man alles mobil gemacht, um nicht die Hosen runterzulassen. Heute moderiert dann halt einfach das Riesenbaby und macht zwei Jobs. Der Anspruch an eine hochwertige Sendung ist nicht mehr da. Daher wird alles immer peu a peu schlechter, bis man sich selbst abschafft


----------



## buck danny (5 Dez. 2022)

Sat1 heute bisher kein Einschalten wert, aber wenigsten ÖRR Anna und RTL Anett sehr nett anzuschauen.


----------



## deimudder (5 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Du meinst diese langweilige Romina?
> 
> 
> Romina Langenhan (FFS Moderatorin) - sexy Photoshooting - WP/Collagen x2


Ja genau diese "Granate".. Cousine von Susanna Ohlen.. Meine ich..


----------



## bodywatch (5 Dez. 2022)

Bleibt für mich unergründlich weshalb Romina das Talent zum Moderieren haben soll .. über ihr Styling bei PBB und jetzt wieder im FFS > kein Kommentar, passt zu ihrer Klosterfrau Melissengeist Performance


----------



## Crownmaster (5 Dez. 2022)

Wenn eine Lederhose Falten schlägt, dann sitzt sie nicht richtig. Meine Meinung.


----------



## deimudder (5 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Wenn eine Lederhose Falten schlägt, dann sitzt sie nicht richtig. Meine Meinung.


Waren beides Schnarchtabletten heute. Man kann sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass Alina im Supermini wie früher neben Schlaftablette Romina sitzt.. 

Zumindest wollte sich Alina heute das Kleid von Vanessa ausleihen, weil Sarah Connor morgen zu Gast ist und das wohl DIE Weihnachtssendung für dieses Jahr sein wird. Mal sehen, wie sie dann morgen auftreten..


----------



## Big*Ben (5 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Wenn eine Lederhose Falten schlägt, dann sitzt sie nicht richtig. Meine Meinung.


Darum heißen sie Knackarschhosen, nicht Faltenhosen🤣


----------



## buck danny (6 Dez. 2022)

Anna P & Sat1 heute durchaus sehenswert. Sogar die Neue bei Sat1 im Kleidchen. 👍


----------



## Nylonalex786 (6 Dez. 2022)

Anna P. ist derzeit der einzige Lichtblick. Da könnten sich manche Damen mal was abgucken. Perfekte Outfits gestern und heute. Hoffe sie trägt vielleicht nochmal dunkle Nylons.


----------



## deimudder (6 Dez. 2022)

Highlight des Morgens ist heute Sarah Connor


----------



## bodywatch (6 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Highlight des Morgens ist heute Sarah Connor


Christbaumkugel auf 2 Beinen .. aber schönen Beinen in dunklem Nylon


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Anna P. ist derzeit der einzige Lichtblick.


Ja, und deswegen ist morgen Susan Link dran.  Hat Anna am Ende der heutigen Sendung angekündigt.


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ja, und deswegen ist morgen Susan Link dran.  Hat Anna am Ende der heutigen Sendung angekündigt.


Was für eine Katastrophe, 3 Tage der blonde Junge 🙈


----------



## Atavist (6 Dez. 2022)

Huch ... Mal kurz ins FFS reingezappt und dort tatsächlich mehrere Exemplare gesichtet, die wie richtige Frauen aussahen. Muss wohl in einem Paralleluniversum gelandet sein.


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Dez. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Huch ... Mal kurz ins FFS reingezappt und dort tatsächlich mehrere Exemplare gesichtet, die wie richtige Frauen aussahen. Muss wohl in einem Paralleluniversum gelandet


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Dez. 2022)

Alles nur weil die Connor da ist, da möchte man optisch mithalten, sonst wäre Lumpenlook angesagt😉


----------



## unsernandi (6 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Anna P. ist derzeit der einzige Lichtblick.
> 
> 
> SissyMFan schrieb:
> ...


Anna kommt bestimmt morgen abend in "Markt" als sexy Nikoläusin... 🧑‍🎄 👠 

Ach, man wird doch noch träumen dürfen 🤗


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2022)

Nicht, dass ich diesen Thread hier exzessiv verfolge, aber Annett Möller sah gestern echt geil aus 💓


----------



## Tibon (6 Dez. 2022)

Alina fand ich richtig Klasse heute, und Romina im Kleid zwar auch hübsch anzuschauen, aber nach wie vor irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Dank Sarah Connor und dem Nikolaustag mal wirklich schöne und elegante sexy Outfits. Ab Morgen wird das dann wieder Vergangenheit sein....


----------



## deimudder (6 Dez. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Alina fand ich richtig Klasse heute, und Romina im Kleid zwar auch hübsch anzuschauen, aber nach wie vor irgendwie langweilig.


Ja leider ist sie generell ziemlich langweilig. Selbst das heute war kein Highlight. Ich hoffe man sortiert sie noch aus...


----------



## bodywatch (6 Dez. 2022)

Rein optisch und stylingmässig war das FFS heute schon fast epochal ..
und die zweibeinige Valiumtablette auf hohen Hacken und im engen Schlauchkleid konnte sich mal wesentlich besser bewegen und tanzen als die Routine Eyecatcherin Alina ..
sage nur Schlusssequenz.
Aber das wahre Highlight war für mich heute dass dieser spätpubertäre Tastenklimperer weitgehend abgemeldet war und von der restlichen Softlan Dreibeiner Truppe keiner präsent war.


----------



## buck danny (7 Dez. 2022)

Heute wieder SAT1 sehenswert, man glaubt es kaum. 2x hintereinander.


----------



## deimudder (7 Dez. 2022)

Besser als sonst, aber Romina entschärft natürlich sofort mit Mega hässlichen Tretern, die nicht mal Karen tragen würde.


----------



## buck danny (7 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Besser als sonst, aber Romina entschärft natürlich sofort mit Mega hässlichen Tretern, die nicht mal Karen tragen würde.


Na ich weiß nicht, KH ist da doch relativ schmerzfrei.


----------



## bodywatch (7 Dez. 2022)

Sollte in diesem Thread der Nachwelt erhalten bleiben (danke an Snoopy für die exzellente Vorlage) ...


----------



## deimudder (7 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Sollte in diesem Thread der Nachwelt erhalten bleiben (danke an Snoopy für die exzellente Vorlage) ...


Für mich war Sarah das Highlight des Jahres im sonst so müden FFS Jahr! 

Das FFS müsste mal das Studio umstellen und moderner und interaktiver werden wie RTL. Es ist eine Schande Ina hinter einem langweiligen Retro Pult zu verstecken..


----------



## deimudder (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Crownmaster (7 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


>


Schade, dass Alina in so einen Sack gesteckt wird. Romina wirklich klasse heute. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Endlich mal wieder ein toller Mini im FFS.


----------



## deimudder (7 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Schade, dass Alina in so einen Sack gesteckt wird. Romina wirklich klasse heute. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Endlich mal wieder ein toller Mini im FFS.


Heiß fand ich sie trotzdem nicht. 1. wegen den Schuhen und 2. Ist da irgendwie 0 sexy Ausstrahlung. Langeweile und Valium kommt mir eher in den Sinn. Gestern hat sie auch gesagt, dass sie im FFS die Klamotten vorgesetzt bekommt (im Notfall gibt es ein Veto Recht) und privat etwas anderes trägt. 
Nämlich Gammel Klamotte und wahrscheinlich war sie gestern auch nicht froh über ihr Kleid.. 






Meisterin der Inszenierung ist hingegen sie..


----------



## ayka1 (7 Dez. 2022)

Danke sehr für die Damen.


----------



## bodywatch (7 Dez. 2022)

Gebe einerseits Recht betreffend der Inszenierung von Verona ... andererseits ist mir das von Chirurgen Hand verschnittene Gesicht von ihr ein Gräuel (btw die FFS Protagonistinnen Elvers und Medic "Spezialistin" sind genau so schlimm) ... da mag ich dann doch eine Alina, MaLu und Kolleginnen wesentlich mehr


----------



## deimudder (7 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Gebe einerseits Recht betreffend der Inszenierung von Verona ... andererseits ist mir das von Chrirurgen Hand verschnittene Gesicht von ihr ein Gräuel (btw die FFS Protagonistinnen Elvers und Medic "Spezialistin" sind genau so schlimm) ... da mag ich dann doch eine Alina und Kolleginnen wesentlich mehr


Klar ist sie mittlerweile alt und hatte OPs, aber sie hat immer eine astreine Einstellung gehabt und eine Show geboten. 
Während die andere eine langweilige Couch Potato ist, die keinen vom Hocker reißt..


----------



## Tibon (8 Dez. 2022)

Heute war immerhin seit langem mal wieder Hollywood zu Gast im FFS. Und egal, was man von Karen hält: interwiewen kann sie richtig gut.


----------



## Atavist (8 Dez. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und egal, was man von Karen hält: interwiewen kann sie richtig gut.



Selbst das Outfit fand ich gar nicht so übel. Passte wenigstens farblich zusammen, und Oberteile im Satin-Look sowie erstklassige Stilettos stimmen mich meistens gnädig. 😁


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Dez. 2022)

Atavist schrieb:


> Selbst das Outfit fand ich gar nicht so übel. Passte wenigstens farblich zusammen, und Oberteile im Satin-Look sowie erstklassige Stilettos stimmen mich meistens gnädig. 😁


Man könnte es als seriös bezeichnen 😉


----------



## Fapperzwo (8 Dez. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Man könnte es als seriös bezeichnen 😉


Stimmt, aber für seriös gibt’s ARD/ZDF… 😉


----------



## Big*Ben (8 Dez. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber für seriös gibt’s ARD/ZDF… 😉


Link heute war aber überhaupt nicht seriös sondern underdressed 😉


----------



## bodywatch (12 Dez. 2022)

Schatten und Licht diese Woche ... Mama/Sohn Moderationen und Troubadix im Urlaub


----------



## deimudder (12 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Schatten und Licht diese Woche ... Mama/Sohn Moderationen und Troubadix im Urlaub


Karen im überlangen Kleid und Schuhen mit hässlichem Absatz. Man(n ) weiß leider noch nicht, ob das schon als Highlight der Woche anzusehen ist..
Vanessa sieht ganz nett aus, wird aber bisher noch hinter dem Tisch versteckt.
Ina ist auch da, da ich vermute im Kleid.
So schlecht ist das nicht, mal sehen was Ina noch so zeigt..

Highlight des Tages ist wirklich wenn der Trottel des FFS nicht anwesend ist!


----------



## deimudder (12 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Karen im überlangen Kleid und Schuhen mit hässlichem Absatz. Man(n ) weiß leider noch nicht, ob das schon als Highlight der Woche anzusehen ist..
> Vanessa sieht ganz nett aus, wird aber bisher noch hinter dem Tisch versteckt.
> Ina ist auch da, da ich vermute im Kleid.
> So schlecht ist das nicht, mal sehen was Ina noch so zeigt..
> ...


War doch sehr schön der Tag mit dem FFS


----------



## Nylonalex786 (12 Dez. 2022)

Oh, Ina sieht wieder top aus. Mal sehen was diese Woche sonst so bringt…


----------



## deimudder (12 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Oh, Ina sieht wieder top aus. Mal sehen was diese Woche sonst so bringt…


Frage ich mich auch immer


----------



## die macht (12 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> War doch sehr schön der Tag mit dem FFS




Die 30 Sekunden Ina /4,5 Sunden FF ? Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst


----------



## Crownmaster (12 Dez. 2022)

Rebecca bei taff seit Wochen wieder da. Das Kleid ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich mag diese 3/4 Länge oder was das sein soll nicht so sehr. Sie schaut natürlich trotzdem atemberaubend aus. Ich hoffe sie ist jeden Tag da.


----------



## deimudder (12 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Rebecca bei taff seit Wochen wieder da. Das Kleid ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich mag diese 3/4 Länge oder was das sein soll nicht so sehr. Sie schaut natürlich trotzdem atemberaubend aus. Ich hoffe sie ist jeden Tag da.


Sie ist ein Highlight, trotzdem gibt es kaum Minis mehr, da ist Neda als Herausforderin deutlich bemühter.. 
Sie ist die ganze Woche da, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  
Vivi war letzte Woche mindestens 3 Mal im hässlichen Anzug da, sie ist der größte Zonk den wir bekommen konnten...


----------



## deaman (13 Dez. 2022)

Arbeitet beim FFS ein quasi Alina Merkau Klon hinter den Kulissen. LOL
Frau Blumhagen hat heute in Story den IG Account @alina_vanessa27 verlinkt, wo ich bei den ersten paar Fotos ohne Gesicht, mich gefragt habe ob das nicht auch Alina Merkau ist.
Als hübsche FFS Social Media Managerin ( und Event-Moderatorin) könnte Alina Vanessa ja ruhig auch mal vor der TV Kamera arbeiten?!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Dez. 2022)

Und heute fällt das ZDF-MoMa aus... Laut VT war ja sogar die hier bei irgendwem sehr beliebte Harriet von Waldenfels angekündigt... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bodywatch (13 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Und heute fällt das ZDF-MoMa aus... Laut VT war ja sogar die hier bei irgendwem sehr beliebte Harriet von Waldenfels angekündigt... 🤷‍♂️


Solange die Müllabfuhr nicht streikt ....


----------



## Crownmaster (13 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Sie ist ein Highlight, trotzdem gibt es kaum Minis mehr, da ist Neda als Herausforderin deutlich bemühter..
> Sie ist die ganze Woche da, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> Vivi war letzte Woche mindestens 3 Mal im hässlichen Anzug da, sie ist der größte Zonk den wir bekommen konnten...


Neda finde ich auch klasse. Leider nur Sonntag da bisher. 
Rebeccas Kleiderlänge war glaub ich 7/8. Heute auch wieder, wenn ich ihre Insta Story richtig verstanden habe. Naja, besser als die Anzüge von Vivi. Das ist schon harter Tobak...


----------



## deimudder (13 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Neda finde ich auch klasse. Leider nur Sonntag da bisher.
> Rebeccas Kleiderlänge war glaub ich 7/8. Heute auch wieder, wenn ich ihre Insta Story richtig verstanden habe. Naja, besser als die Anzüge von Vivi. Das ist schon harter Tobak...


Wenn wir Glück haben war das die Aufzeichnung für Taff Weekend, sonst wäre sie nicht so früh dran gewesen.. 
Dann bleibt noch eine weitere Chance auf den Super Mini  
Aber richtig recht glauben will ich nicht daran, die Tendenz zeigt eher nach unten


----------



## deimudder (13 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben war das die Aufzeichnung für Taff Weekend, sonst wäre sie nicht so früh dran gewesen..
> Dann bleibt noch eine weitere Chance auf den Super Mini
> Aber richtig recht glauben will ich nicht daran, die Tendenz zeigt eher nach unten


Vivi lässt grüßen


----------



## bodywatch (14 Dez. 2022)

Alina is back .. musste aber wegen des unerträglichen Gesülzes von Herrn Brungs gleich wieder umschalten


----------



## buck danny (14 Dez. 2022)

RTL Daniela heute im Kleid ganz nett anzuschauen...
ZDF Mirjam auch solide 😃
aber Alina sehr mau... 🙄


----------



## deimudder (14 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Alina is back .. musste aber wegen des unerträglichen Gesülzes von Herrn Brungs gleich wieder umschalten


Nur ein kurzes Zwischenspiel, morgen soll Karen wieder da sein. 
Immer noch traurig, daß Sat.1 uns das antut, obwohl da eine Amira im Mini stehen könnte


----------



## Fapperzwo (14 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Alina is back ..


Leider nur heute 😩


----------



## buck danny (14 Dez. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Leider nur heute 😩


Nicht das es sich bei dem Outfit gelohnt hätte...


----------



## Austin (14 Dez. 2022)

Rebecca trotz Ankündigung heute nicht bei taff zu sehen.Läuft nur eine Konserve mit der allseits beliebten Kuttenfetischistin und Anhang.
Ist Becca spontan ausgefallen oder was ist da wieder schief gelaufen beim taffen Bügeleisen?🧐


----------



## deimudder (14 Dez. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Rebecca trotz Ankündigung heute nicht bei taff zu sehen.Läuft nur eine Konserve mit der allseits beliebten Kuttenfetischistin und Anhang.
> Ist Becca spontan ausgefallen oder was ist da wieder schief gelaufen beim taffen Bügeleisen?🧐


Schock des Tages!! 
Gestern im Abspann wurde klar und deutlich gesagt, dass sie heute alleine moderieren wird. Auf IG hat man sie heute auch in der taff Redaktion gesehen und dann bekommen wir allen Ernstes wieder den Zonk?! 
Weiß jemand warum? Lässt für den Rest der Woche nichts gutes erahnen, obwohl sie die ganze Woche angekündigt war


----------



## Fapperzwo (14 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Nicht das es sich bei dem Outfit gelohnt hätte...


Ich kann mir kein Outfit vorstellen, in dem Heinrich besser als Alina aussähe…🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Spritdealer (14 Dez. 2022)

Sie sieht in keinem Outfit besser aus, aber ihre Outfits sind oftmals besser als die von Alina. Alina ist ne richtige Schlaftablette geworden, in manchen Wochen ist gar nix brauchbares dabei, in den meisten Wochen höchstens ein Outfit. Das war mal sehr viel besser


----------



## Fapperzwo (14 Dez. 2022)

Schaue dir doch noch einmal ihre Outfits von der letzten Novemberwoche an, sehr ansehnlich, meine ich.


----------



## deaman (15 Dez. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Rebecca trotz Ankündigung heute nicht bei taff zu sehen.Läuft nur eine Konserve mit der allseits beliebten Kuttenfetischistin und Anhang
> Ist Becca spontan ausgefallen oder was ist da wieder schief gelaufen beim taffen Bügeleisen?


Laut Rebecca IG Storys gab es ja gestern in den PRo7 Räumen leider zeitweise einen Stromausfall, konnte sie anschließend vielleicht nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschminkt werden oder die Redakteure ihre taff Beitrage fertig stellen?!
Aber weder Becci noch taff haben es anschließend geschafft die taff Absage offiziell zu posten!


----------



## deimudder (15 Dez. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Laut Rebecca IG Storys gab es ja gestern in den PRo7 Räumen leider zeitweise einen Stromausfall, konnte sie anschließend vielleicht nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschminkt werden oder die Redakteure ihre taff Beitrage fertig stellen?!
> Aber weder Becci noch taff haben es anschließend geschafft die taff Absage offiziell zu posten!


War das taff gestern eine Wiederholung aus der Konserve?


----------



## deaman (15 Dez. 2022)

In taff Posting Kommentaren war glaube von einer Wiederholung von 2018 die Rede.

P.S. Als Entschädigung sollte Becci heute dafür mindestens halbnackt moderieren?!


----------



## deimudder (15 Dez. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> In taff Posting Kommentaren war glaube von einer Wiederholung von 2018 die Rede.
> 
> P.S. Als Entschädigung sollte Becci heute dafür mindestens halbnackt moderieren?!


Bekommen wir von RTL hierfür auch eine massive Entschädigung?!  
Die volle Fraulichkeit in einem Bild..


----------



## feetie (15 Dez. 2022)

Bei Puls4 zeigte Bianca Schwarzjirg ihre dunkel bestrumpften Nylon-Beine... klarer Tagessieg - leider habe ich das viel zu kurz gesehen.


----------



## Tibon (15 Dez. 2022)

Karen heute in geschlitzem Rock und Highheels für ihre Verhältnisse geradezu unanständig. Leider wieder versaut mit einem hässlichen Pullover.


----------



## bodywatch (15 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bekommen wir von RTL hierfür auch eine massive Entschädigung?!
> Die volle Fraulichkeit in einem Bild..


Jesses Maria ......

Gebt doch Frau und Herrn Brungs ein wokes Format, Erfolg garantiert


----------



## feetie (15 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Bei Puls4 zeigte Bianca Schwarzjirg ihre dunkel bestrumpften Nylon-Beine... klarer Tagessieg - leider habe ich das viel zu kurz gesehen.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (15 Dez. 2022)

Sehr reizvoll.


----------



## Austin (15 Dez. 2022)

Stromausfall beim Bügeleisen und schon sendet man eine taff Konserve aus 2018.  
Mal gleich schauen,ob es heute einwandfrei funktioniert und wir Becca in eine schicken Dress zu sehen bekommen,leider heute wohl wieder mit lästigem Anhang statt Solo Moderation.


----------



## Crownmaster (15 Dez. 2022)

Lang, lang, lang sind alle meine Kleider, lang lang, lang ist alles was ich trag. 
Darum lieb ich alles was so lang ist, 
weil die Stylistin Feministin ist.


----------



## deimudder (15 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Lang, lang, lang sind alle meine Kleider, lang lang, lang ist alles was ich trag.
> Darum lieb ich alles was so lang ist,
> weil die Stylistin Feministin ist.


Ich dachte es mir auch genauso, zum Verzweifeln.. Da ist sie eine ganze Woche da, scheinbar sogar mit Taff Weekend. 4x das gleiche lange Kleid, einmal Stromausfall und morgen hab ich schon gar keinen Bock mehr reinzuschalten.... 
Neda knallt einfach mal immer so einen raus am Sonntag, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein


----------



## bodywatch (16 Dez. 2022)

Wow .. Herr Brungs eröffnete mit softer Stimme "wir wollten zum Weihnachtsmarkt aber es war kalt" ... "aber wir unterhielten uns so viel wie lange nicht" .... zum Abschalten ... und das Karen endlich mal wieder in schicken Sneakers


----------



## deimudder (16 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Wow .. Herr Brungs eröffnete mit softer Stimme "wir wollten zum Weihnachtsmarkt aber es war kalt" ... "aber wir unterhielten uns so viel wie lange nicht" .... zum Abschalten ... und das Karen endlich mal wieder in schicken Sneakers


Einfach nur grausam.. 
Vielleicht rettet wenigstens Ina die letzten 3 Minuten


----------



## anna020491 (16 Dez. 2022)

https://www.turboimagehost.com/p/81393158/a_34.jpg.html


das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Crownmaster (16 Dez. 2022)

Laut teletext Montag Alina, Dienstag Marlene. Keine Infos bei TV Spielfilm über den Rest der Woche.


----------



## Tibon (17 Dez. 2022)

Und morgen im FFS: Das graue Mäuschen und die Homeshopping-Trulla. Die Vorfreude ist riesig.


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Dez. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und morgen im FFS: Das graue Mäuschen und die Homeshopping-Trulla. Die Vorfreude ist riesig.


Romina wieder im Mini. Vielleicht taut sie ein bisschen auf. Martina mit langem Kleid, aber sie zeigte grad im Sitzen viel Bein. Alina und Marlene sind natürlich ein anderes Level, dennoch ein guter Sonntag.


----------



## deimudder (18 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Romina wieder im Mini. Vielleicht taut sie ein bisschen auf. Martina mit langem Kleid, aber sie zeigte grad im Sitzen viel Bein. Alina und Marlene sind natürlich ein anderes Level, dennoch ein guter Sonntag.


Positiver als sonst, aber statt einer Granate haben wir (für mich) zwei Zonks bekommen. Eine Vivi und eine andere. Aus Romina wird nie eine Femme fatale werden. Der Trend zieht sich leider durchs ganze TV. Siehe Welt und die neue Wetter Moderatorin, es wird überall schlechter


----------



## marillo (18 Dez. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Und morgen im FFS: Das graue Mäuschen und die Homeshopping-Trulla. Die Vorfreude ist riesig.






Also so schlecht wars heute nicht. Finde ich.

Nächste Woche ab Dienstag mit Marlene.

Übrigens: Beachte den Adventskranz. Weisste Bescheid.


----------



## deimudder (18 Dez. 2022)

Schlecht war es nicht, das stimmt. Aber für mich spielen sie halt beide nicht in Der A Klasse. 

Neda hat Beccis Woche heute mit einem Auftritt deklassiert, klasse Outfit!


----------



## marillo (18 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Schlecht war es nicht, das stimmt. Aber für mich spielen sie halt beide nicht in Der A Klasse.
> 
> Neda hat Beccis Woche heute mit einem Auftritt deklassiert, klasse Outfit!


Erster: https://www.celebboard.net/threads/neda-peemüller-taff-weekend-18-12-2022.901302/



Crownmaster schrieb:


> Laut teletext Montag Alina, Dienstag Marlene. Keine Infos bei TV Spielfilm über den Rest der Woche.


Rest der Woche Lufen, Bieneck, Langenhan.


----------



## Austin (18 Dez. 2022)

An Neda können sich alle TV Damen mal eine kräftige Scheibe von abschneiden in Sachen Outfit tragen.


----------



## Crownmaster (18 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Schlecht war es nicht, das stimmt. Aber für mich spielen sie halt beide nicht in Der A Klasse.
> 
> Neda hat Beccis Woche heute mit einem Auftritt deklassiert, klasse Outfit!


Mal ne ganze Woche mit ihr wäre mega. Tolle Frau.


----------



## deimudder (18 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Mal ne ganze Woche mit ihr wäre mega. Tolle Frau.


Bitte gegen Vivi austauschen und so auch für Becci eine neue Motivationsgrundlage schaffen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## anna020491 (19 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bitte gegen Vivi austauschen und so auch für Becci eine neue Motivationsgrundlage schaffen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


Niemals schaut der mal ins gesicht oder seit ihr nur auf das untere geil ???


----------



## feetie (19 Dez. 2022)

Heute Wahnsinnsbeine von Vanessa Blumhagen inklusive genug Offenherzigkeit.
Sonst habe ich nur Frau Link gesehen: auch gut, aber etwas bieder


----------



## deimudder (19 Dez. 2022)

anna020491 schrieb:


> Niemals schaut der mal ins gesicht oder seit ihr nur auf das untere geil ???


5 Mal das gleiche Kleid ist ziemlich langweilig.. Niemand sagt, dass sie nicht superhübsch ist, aber im Vergleich zu Nedas Mini stinken ihre Outfits ab


----------



## Nylonalex786 (19 Dez. 2022)

Die Damen sind alle wohl schon in den Ferien? Heute bei Live nach 9, Volle Kanne etc. nur Männer am Start. Bin gespannt was die Woche noch zu bieten hat.


----------



## Big*Ben (19 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Die Damen sind alle wohl schon in den Ferien? Heute bei Live nach 9, Volle Kanne etc. nur Männer am Start. Bin gespannt was die Woche noch zu bieten hat.


Wie, selbst Karen die im Studio wohnt ist nicht da 🤣


----------



## Crownmaster (19 Dez. 2022)

anna020491 schrieb:


> Niemals schaut der mal ins gesicht oder seit ihr nur auf das untere geil ???


Also ich persönlich finde Neda sehr hübsch und sie hat auch eine tolle Ausstrahlung. Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden und Vivi ist objektiv natürlich eine wirklich schöne Frau. Das kann man definitiv sagen. Dennoch gefällt mir persönlich Neda viel besser und das nicht nur wegen den Outfits. Sie strahlt für mich einfach mehr Weiblichkeit aus. Vielleicht ist es bei Vivi der feministische Schlabber Fummel, aber sicherlich nicht nur. 

War ja bei Amira ähnlich. Nicht alle konnten was mit ihr anfangen, ich habe sie wahnsinnig gerne gesehen und sie hatte ja oft auch aus unserer Sicht Murks getragen.


----------



## Atavist (20 Dez. 2022)

Fazit nach kurzem Reinzappen beim "FFS": Das Kleid, das zu Marlenes Stiefeln passen würde, trägt Nachrichtendame Gabi Becker. 

Und ich werde nie begreifen, wie es erwachsene Frauen schön finden können, kurze Fingernägel farbig zu lackieren - das sieht immer aus wie bei kleinen Mädchen, die ihre ersten Verschönerungsübungen machen. Zumal dann, wenn sie auch noch in knalligen Bonbontönen angemalt sind ...


----------



## Fapperzwo (20 Dez. 2022)

Stimme zu, was die lackierten Fingernägel angeht, anfangs war sie noch naturschön.
Das Kleid ist im Stehen allerdings schön kurz, ohne Stiefel wäre es der Stylistin wohl zu sommerlich...


----------



## marillo (21 Dez. 2022)

Hab mittlerweile generell ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn das FFS nach 5:30 startet.





Wenigstens schön lila, oder ists flieder oder violett? Besitze selbst nur 8-bit Farbtiefe.

Zum vierten Advent 3 Kerzen auf dem Kranz aber drölfzig Weihnachtssterne im Studio. Welche bei solch´ Gruseloutfits nicht als Blickfang herhalten müssen.

Die obligatorischen Weisslatschen und der verwaschene Jeansstoff, wahlweise als Hose, Jacke oder Hemd, fehlen *natürlich* nicht.


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Dez. 2022)

Anna Planken sieht heute wieder mal sehr gut aus...


----------



## deimudder (21 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Hab mittlerweile generell ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn das FFS nach 5:30 startet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr stören mich die beiden Clowns links und rechts. Das Riesenbaby als Moderatorin, wer kommt denn bitte auf so eine schwachsinnige Idee. Hat sich schon mehrfach peinlich versprochen, aber peinlich ist dem FFS schon lange nichts mehr.. 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich eine Notlage hätte und einen aus der Kategorie Vip Experten aussuchen müsste, dann doch Vanessa. Die ist doch viel professioneller als das Riesenbaby...


----------



## feetie (21 Dez. 2022)

Anna Planken und auch die Dame von RTL heute top....
Zum absoluten Abgewöhnen: Frauke Ludowig - wo ist der Style? Wo ist die Passion?


----------



## deaman (21 Dez. 2022)

Oh hat es Daniela Will heute so das 2. Mal in ihrer RTL- oder gar TV-Karriere geschafft, statt nur Hose mal einen (kürzeren) Rock zu tragen.


----------



## deaman (21 Dez. 2022)

Welche Nachrichten Moderatorinnen werden wir eigentlich ab Jänner 23 verlieren, wenn dann Pro7,Sat1,Kabel1 seine Nachrichten Sendungen alle selber in München produziert und nicht mehr wie bisher bei Axel Springer in Berlin?
Claudia von Brauchitsch übernimmt jedenfalls die Sat1 News. "Bereits bekannt war, dass die bisherige "Tagesschau"-Sprecherin Karolin Kandler künftig bei ProSieben die Nachrichtensendung "Newstime" moderieren wird."




Neu mit nach München kommt Angela van Brakel(früher Angela Knäble, also Jennifers Schwester) zu Kabel1:


----------



## deimudder (21 Dez. 2022)

Spannend, aber die Berlinerinnen werden wohl nicht umziehen?


----------



## deaman (21 Dez. 2022)

FFS Nachrichten mit Ina und Jule werden wohl als Einzige weiter in Berlin bleiben, da ja live im FFS Studio.
Mir fällt als Verlust bisher nur Katja Losch bei Sat1 Nachrichten ein. Katja gibts zukünftig also nur mehr hinterm N24 Pult versteckt.


----------



## buck danny (21 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Anna Planken und auch die Dame von RTL heute top....
> Zum absoluten Abgewöhnen: Frauke Ludowig - wo ist der Style? Wo ist die Passion?


👍👍👍 negatives Highlight die weißen Socken von Frauke....🤣🤣
SAT1 heute Totalausfall 😒


----------



## deimudder (21 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> 👍👍👍 negatives Highlight die weißen Socken von Frauke....🤣🤣
> SAT1 heute Totalausfall 😒


Interessant wie das FFS auch heute konsequent Vanessas Ausschnitt ausblendet.. Das ist ein echter Totalausfall von der Kamerafeministin..


----------



## Sebi1982 (21 Dez. 2022)

Also ich finde wenn die Damen beim FFS Jeans tragen,müssten sie wenigstens dreimal mindestens ihren Hintern in die Kamera halten!✌🏻


----------



## marillo (21 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Interessant wie das FFS auch heute konsequent Vanessas Ausschnitt ausblendet.. Das ist ein echter Totalausfall von der Kamerafeministin..


Dabei gings ja im weitesten Sinne um Tennisbälle.


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Dabei gings ja im weitesten Sinne um Tennisbälle.


Selbst wenn nicht, momentan dreht sich doch eh alles um Weihnachtskugeln- bzw. Glocken 😁


----------



## deimudder (21 Dez. 2022)

Vielleicht dreht Mareile bei RTL wieder auf??


----------



## buck danny (21 Dez. 2022)

Nazan sieht arg verhungert aus....


----------



## Spritdealer (21 Dez. 2022)

Jep und das Kleid sowie die Schuhe sind fürchterlich. Schön dass man Angela nun hoffentlich wieder öfter sieht


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Vielleicht dreht Mareile bei RTL wieder auf??


In dem Fall reicht aufknöpfen 😁


----------



## marillo (22 Dez. 2022)

Mal wieder nichts Besonderes. Dennoch: Besonders aufschlussreich der Kommentar beider Damen zum Thema: aus Freundschaft wird Beziehung.

Tenor wirds nicht geben. Männer würden sich trotzdem *immer* Hoffnungen machen. 
Mein Kommentar: Das ist ja ganz und garnicht und niemals toxisch. Nur wenns umgekehrt läuft.


----------



## bodywatch (22 Dez. 2022)

Da ist ja der Hund temperamentvoller als Romina ... gääääähn


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Was für ein schlecht gekleidetes Duo, jetzt wo man vor Weihnachten festliche Top-Outfits raushauen könnte sowas ödes....


----------



## deaman (22 Dez. 2022)

Tja bei den Morgen Moderatorinnen hat man umsonst gehofft, dass sie sich wenigstens in der Weihnachtswoche mal feiner gekleidet präsentieren und nicht maximal leger.
Auch Daniela Will nach dem sexy Highlight gestern heute wieder in brutaler Hose.


----------



## bodywatch (22 Dez. 2022)

Wenigstens BILD bzw Laura lässt an diesem Morgen ein wenig Herzschlag aufkommen ....


----------



## deimudder (22 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Da ist ja der Hund temperamentvoller als Romina ... gääääähn


Biggest fail, Vivi 2.0.. Und die soll jetzt zwei Jahrzehnte einen Moderatorinnen Platz im FFS blockieren???


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Biggest fail, Vivi 2.0.. Und die soll jetzt zwei Jahrzehnte einen Moderatorinnen Platz im FFS blockieren???


So lange gibt es den Sender nicht mehr 😁


----------



## deimudder (22 Dez. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> So lange gibt es den Sender nicht mehr 😁


Vielleicht sollten wir in Kooperation mit Pearl TV ein neues Frühstücksfernsehen aufmachen


----------



## bodywatch (22 Dez. 2022)

Bei dem heutigen Mangel an Medikamenten wie Schlaftabletten könnte Romina aber auch Lauterbachs Geheimwaffe sein


----------



## deimudder (22 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Bei dem heutigen Mangel an Medikamenten wie Schlaftabletten könnte Romina aber auch Lauterbachs Geheimwaffe sein


Im Late Night TV dreht sie dann voll auf und holt die Crocs raus  damit alle schnell und gut schlafen können


----------



## deaman (22 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Wenigstens BILD bzw Laura lässt an diesem Morgen ein wenig Herzschlag aufkommen ....


Ich habs ja bereits mal im Board erwähnt, wenn man bei denen hinten im Bilderlink alles bis aufs ? weg kürzt kann man gut HQ Bilder raus quetschen, in diesem Fall eines mit so 3200 Pixel.
Und damit es statt .webp gleich ein .jpg ausspuckt kann man z.B. den Link in einen älteren Browser öffnen der noch kein .webp kennt und somit beim Server direkt ein .jpg anfordert.



deimudder schrieb:


> Biggest fail, Vivi 2.0.. Und die soll jetzt zwei Jahrzehnte einen Moderatorinnen Platz im FFS blockieren???


Wenn sie wie von euch erwähnt eine Schlaftablette ist deutet das vielleicht darauf hin das sie eher kein Morgenmensch ist und somit den Job hoffentlich nur eine sehr begrenzte Zahl von Jahren macht.


----------



## deimudder (22 Dez. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ich habs ja bereits mal im Board erwähnt, wenn man bei denen hinten im Bilderlink alles bis aufs ? weg kürzt kann man gut HQ Bilder raus quetschen, in diesem Fall eines mit so 3200 Pixel.
> Und damit es statt .webp gleich ein .jpg ausspuckt kann man z.B. den Link in einen älteren Browser öffnen der noch kein .webp und somit beim Server direkt ein .jpg anfordert.
> 
> 
> Wenn sie wie von euch erwähnt eine Schlaftablette ist deutet das vielleicht darauf hin das sie eher kein Morgenmensch ist und somit den Job hoffentlich nur eine sehr begrenzte Zahl von Jahren macht.


Danke, dieses webp nervt ohne Ende. Hast du eventuell einen Tipp für eine Browser Version? 
Sind sehr hilfreiche Tipps Danke


----------



## deaman (22 Dez. 2022)

Eine ältere Firefox Version also so 50. oder 60. könnte man da benutzen und gibt es glaube immer noch bei Mozilla zum Download. Erst mit so Firefox 65 haben die glaube webp eingeführt. 
Oder Firefox Add-ons die webp konvertieren oder Annahme verweigern gibts glaube auch.


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Dez. 2022)

Nächste Woche ab Dienstag ist dann wieder Romina da. Keine Ahnung ob das für die ganze Woche gilt. Also wohl kein Alina Silvester Outfit, aber zumindest mal nicht schon wieder Karen.


----------



## marillo (22 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ab Dienstag ist dann wieder Romina da. Keine Ahnung ob das für die ganze Woche gilt. Also wohl kein Alina Silvester Outfit, aber zumindest mal nicht schon wieder Karen.


Gilt für die ganze Woche. Trotzdem wäre mir Karen lieber als Boschmann.


----------



## Crownmaster (22 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Gilt für die ganze Woche. Trotzdem wäre mir Karen lieber als Boschmann.


Solange noch eine andere Dame da ist, meinetwegen. Aber die Tatsache, dass wir nun noch weniger Alina und Marlene sehen, finde ich gar nicht gut. Trotz sehr enttäuschender Auftritte zuletzt.


----------



## marillo (22 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Solange noch eine andere Dame da ist, meinetwegen. Aber die Tatsache, dass wir nun noch weniger Alina und Marlene sehen, finde ich gar nicht gut. Trotz sehr enttäuschender Auftritte zuletzt.


Von mir aus könnten beide aufhören. Die Merkau konnt ich noch nie leiden. Ist für mich in etwa so wie für die meisten Karen hier. Und als eingefleischter Marlenefan kann ich nur sagen: Hör auf wenns am schönsten ist. Zerstört imho gerade arg ihren Legendenstatus.


----------



## bodywatch (23 Dez. 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Ich habs ja bereits mal im Board erwähnt, wenn man bei denen hinten im Bilderlink alles bis aufs ? weg kürzt kann man gut HQ Bilder raus quetschen, in diesem Fall eines mit so 3200 Pixel.
> Und damit es statt .webp gleich ein .jpg ausspuckt kann man z.B. den Link in einen älteren Browser öffnen der noch kein .webp kennt und somit beim Server direkt ein .jpg anfordert.


Also ich hab auf meinem Smartphone einen Screenshot der Bild App gemacht .. das ging ohne Fachwissen.


----------



## deaman (23 Dez. 2022)

Ja aber beim Screenshot anfertigen geht schon einiges der originalen Qualität verloren und gespeichert werden Screenshots dann ja leider zumeist als große .png . Und wer sich das .png ladet muss es anschließend mit noch etwas Qualitätsverlust in .jpg umwandeln.
Ist also auch etwas an Aufwand und bei sexy Material will ich nur die max. Qualität.


----------



## feetie (23 Dez. 2022)

Romina heute top! Schönes kurzes Kleidchen - gute Beine.
Ähnlich gut: Anna Planken.
Zum Abgewöhnen mit Hosen und auch noch ganz besonders häßlichen: Daniela Will.


----------



## Crownmaster (23 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Romina heute top! Schönes kurzes Kleidchen - gute Beine.
> Ähnlich gut: Anna Planken.
> Zum Abgewöhnen mit Hosen und auch noch ganz besonders häßlichen: Daniela Will.


Und Marlene?


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und Marlene?


@SnoopyScan hat da netterweise schon etwas gepostet.


----------



## deimudder (23 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und Marlene?


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Dez. 2022)

Dreamteam 😍


----------



## Big*Ben (23 Dez. 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Dreamteam 😍


Heute ja, wo ich eigentlich mit vertauschten Rollen gerechnet hätte 😊


----------



## Tibon (23 Dez. 2022)

Muss mal wieder eine Lanze fürs FFS brechen. Zum einen war das optisch heute wirklich ansprechend.
Zum anderen: Der Haunerland mag manchmal nervig sein, aber die Geschichte mit dem alten Herrn am Klavier hat mich echt zu Tränen gerührt.


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder eine Lanze fürs FFS brechen. Zum einen war das optisch heute wirklich ansprechend.
> Zum anderen: Der Haunerland mag manchmal nervig sein, aber die Geschichte mit dem alten Herrn am Klavier hat mich echt zu Tränen gerührt.



Ich breche auch eine Lanze fürs FFS und muss gestehen, irgendwie mag ich den Haunerland. Da ist für mich eher der Boschmann eine absolute Nervensäge.

Nun zu den Damen, die Romina heute sehr sehr sexy und elegant. Die Marlene auch nicht schlecht, das Kleid hätte aber eleganter und kürzer sein sollen.


----------



## buck danny (23 Dez. 2022)

Abwarten...
Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer. Neulich Romina noch Schlaftablette geschimpft.


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Abwarten...
> Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer. Neulich Romina noch Schlaftablette geschimpft.


Wenn man anfängliche Unsicherheit mit Schlaftablettigkeit verwechselt...


----------



## Fapperzwo (23 Dez. 2022)

Nastyghost schrieb:


> Ich breche auch eine Lanze fürs FFS und muss gestehen, irgendwie mag ich den Haunerland. Da ist für mich eher der Boschmann eine absolute Nervensäge.
> 
> Nun zu den Damen, die Romina heute sehr sehr sexy und elegant. Die Marlene auch nicht schlecht, das Kleid hätte aber eleganter und kürzer sein sollen.


Ich mag sogar beide, Boschmann hat durchaus Witz. Aber Wackert?


----------



## Crownmaster (23 Dez. 2022)

Romina fand ich klasse heute. Marlenes Kleid hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Zu lang für meinen Geschmack. Ich bin frohen Mutes, was die nächste Woche angeht. Romina taut etwas auf.


----------



## bodywatch (25 Dez. 2022)

Das war tatsächlich rein optisch ein gelungener Auftritt der Mädelz, Romina auch für mein Dafürhalten vom Styling her hot und deutlich hotter als MaLu.
Bin aber der Meinung dass der Moderationsjob im FFS nichts für Romina ist, da fehlt es an Spritzigkeit, Frechheit und wohl auch am richtigen Typ dafür.
Hat nichts mit Unerfahrenheit zu tun, andere legen und legten bei ihren ersten Auftritten Besseres aufs TV Parkett.

Bei den Dreibeinern stelle ich fest, dass der bekennende Benji den Mädelz perfekt Raum und Stichworte gibt, damit diese sich entfalten können. Das fiel mir speziell bei Alina auf.
Die Herrn Brungs, der Pseudo Sport Moderator und der Quizshow Entertainer Boschmann .. na ja, die haben alle so etwas Unterwürfiges in Bezug auf ihre Mod Kolleginnen, auch so hyper–überbetont–nett und einfach kein Kerl ........ aber ist halt Zeitgeist.

Troubadix zolle ich Respekt für den Beitrag mit dem 96j alten Klavierspieler .. sehr sensibel und passend das Thema angegangen und ins Bild gesetzt


----------



## deimudder (26 Dez. 2022)

Romina ist halt ein Mauerblümchen, das selbst einschläft, wenn sie anderen zuhört. 

Spritzigkeit und Frechheit sind genau das richtige Stichwort. Das wird sie nie haben... 

Früher ist man alleine bei der ersten Kamerafahrt um 5:30 wach geworden.
Heute ist die erste Einstellung oft der Grund, um gleich direkt abzuschalten..


----------



## feetie (27 Dez. 2022)

Romina heute schwierig - nur auf der Couch gesehen: ich vermute kurze Hosen, allerdings pinke Socken bis knapp unter die Knie - hmm.


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Dez. 2022)

Harriet von Waldenfels sieht nicht schlecht aus heute.


----------



## buck danny (27 Dez. 2022)

Harriet ja 👍
Romina 😒🤣


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Romina heute schwierig - nur auf der Couch gesehen: ich vermute kurze Hosen, allerdings pinke Socken bis knapp unter die Knie - hmm.


Den Ausstatter bei SAT1 müsste man verhaften. 😉 Das sieht echt furchtbar aus.


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Den Ausstatter bei SAT1 müsste man verhaften. 😉 Das sieht echt furchtbar aus.


Wahrscheinlich wird das Outfit bei Instagram von diesen gekauften Followern mal wieder völlig abgefeiert, wie immer bei grottigen Outfits!


----------



## deimudder (27 Dez. 2022)

2022 ist für mich ein weiteres schlimmes Pandemie Jahr, in dem Grundsteine für eine weitere lange Misere gelegt wurden. 

Kira vs Mini Amira ist ein weiterer Blackout..


----------



## celebczj83 (27 Dez. 2022)

Romina hat scharfe Beine.


----------



## mary jane (27 Dez. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Harriet von Waldenfels sieht nicht schlecht aus heute.


heute?, sie sieht immer top aus, was man von anderen im öffnetlich rechtlichen Frühstücksfernsehen nicht sagen kann und ich nenne keine Namen, sonst gibts wieder eine Sperre.


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Zum baldigen Ende des Jahres nun der absolute Tiefpunkt im FFS. Kurze Hosen die doch nicht richtig kurz sind, Heels und darin pinke Socken an den Füssen. Eine absolute Katastrophe. Da gehören "Stylistin" und Moderatorin fristlos entlassen!!!

Immer dann wenn man das Gefühl hatte, der absolute Tiefpunkt sei erreicht, geht es nochmals drastisch runter....


----------



## marillo (27 Dez. 2022)

Nastyghost schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen die doch nicht richtig kurz sind, Heels und darin pinke Socken an den Füssen.


Da schließt sich nur ein Kreis. Früher wars eine deutsche Modesünde, besonders unter Touristen, weiße Socken und Sandalen zu tragen. Heute ists der Trend schlechthin.


----------



## deimudder (27 Dez. 2022)

Komischerweise trägt man heute mit Absicht alles, was scheiße aussieht. 
Letztens habe ich gelernt, dass die Mädels jetzt Dad Sneaker oder Ugly Sneaker tragen. Also hässliche Turnschuhe und (Frau) ist sich dessen voll bewusst..


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Komischerweise trägt man heute mit Absicht alles, was scheiße aussieht.
> Letztens habe ich gelernt, dass die Mädels jetzt Dad Sneaker oder Ugly Sneaker tragen. Also hässliche Turnschuhe und (Frau) ist sich dessen voll bewusst..


Eindeutig Bewusstseinsstörungen 🙈


----------



## Atavist (27 Dez. 2022)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Den Ausstatter bei SAT1 müsste man verhaften. 😉



Solche Geschmacksterroristen sollte man zu Zwangsunterricht bei Damen wie ihr hier verdonnern ... 









classy outfit and Black Tights Tryon


#classy #review #tryonSize: MColour: Blackvery classyFurther links and infos on channel description. If you fancy me to do a certain review, you can write a...




www.youtube.com





Romina kann froh sein, dass ihre Heels sich nicht selbstständig machen und sie für das restliche Outfit erschlagen können. Als klassisch eleganter Stiletto würde ich bei solcher Gesellschaft jedenfalls Mordgedanken bekommen ...


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Dez. 2022)

Das war wirklich nix heute morgen. Rebecca heute bei taff auch wieder im langen Kleid. Da können wir auch nen Haken dran machen. Wobei der lange Schlitz schon sexy ist.


----------



## deimudder (27 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Das war wirklich nix heute morgen. Rebecca heute bei taff auch wieder im langen Kleid. Da können wir auch nen Haken dran machen. Wobei der lange Schlitz schon sexy ist.


Das hat man bei IG mal kurz gesehen, die Sendung war aufgezeichnet. 
Trotzdem 1000x besser als Vivi. Alleine das Posing macht einen riesen Unterschied. Vivi steht meist einfach nur dumm da und schaut affektiert. 
Aber der Knaller Mini fehlt seit längerem bei Becci, eine pure Verschwendung..


----------



## deimudder (27 Dez. 2022)

Ein nächster dauerhafter Fail des Jahres. Da wäre mir selbst Mareile in ihrer schlechten Phase viel lieber gewesen..


----------



## Crownmaster (27 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ein nächster dauerhafter Fail des Jahres. Da wäre mir selbst Mareile in ihrer schlechten Phase viel lieber gewesen..


Ach herrje. Zum Glück hab ich mit Brisant ohnehin schon abgeschlossen.


----------



## Spok007 (27 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


>


Echt jetzt?
Also da kuck ich mir ja lieber das Testbild an, bevor ich mir diese Modesünde von Romina gebe.
Die Heels sind ja ok, aber der ganze Rest gehört verbrannt.
Und wenn man sowas dann auch noch freiwillig trägt und sich nicht dagegen wehrt, dann ist man im falschen Job oder die Sendeleitung ist total inkompetent besetzt und fährt die Sendung gerade komplett an die Wand.


----------



## Spok007 (27 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ein nächster dauerhafter Fail des Jahres. Da wäre mir selbst Mareile in ihrer schlechten Phase viel lieber gewesen..


Das Outfit ist schon schlecht, aber Im Vergleich zu Rominas Outfit um WELTEN besser.


----------



## bodywatch (28 Dez. 2022)

Vanessa hat sich wohl den Fuss geknickt und die Bänder sind durch .. sie spricht von Krücken und Monaten … bad bad news !!

Gute Besserung Vanessa ! 🥰

Zu dieser Woche: Romina, Daniela und Harriet sind definitiv die geballte Erotik und Frivolität des Frühstücksfernsehens ... Mann oh Mann.


----------



## buck danny (28 Dez. 2022)

Heute wieder mau....


----------



## ZachariasFox (28 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Vanessa hat sich wohl den Fuss geknickt und die Bänder sind durch .. sie spricht von Krücken und Monaten … bad bad news !!
> 
> Gute Besserung Vanessa ! 🥰
> 
> Zu dieser Woche: Romina, Daniela und Harriet sind definitiv die geballte Erotik und Frivolität des Frühstücksfernsehens ... Mann oh Mann.


jo sie auf Krücken unterwegs


----------



## deimudder (28 Dez. 2022)

Zum Kotzen diese Entwicklung..
Wir waren schon bei den bisherigen Mädels im FFS auf niedrigstem Niveau und man dachte es kann nicht schlimmer kommen, aber das setzt allem die Krone auf!


----------



## Big*Ben (28 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Zum Kotzen diese Entwicklung..
> Wir waren schon bei den bisherigen Mädels im FFS auf niedrigstem Niveau und man dachte es kann nicht schlimmer kommen, aber das setzt allem die Krone auf!


So langsam peitscht mich der Ekel, es geht ja immer noch schlimmer


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Hoffe die hier viel gescholtene Karen Heinrichs ist bald wieder fit und am Start, mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Mit dieser Romina werde ich irgendwie auch nicht warm.


----------



## Fapperzwo (28 Dez. 2022)

Nastyghost schrieb:


> Hoffe die hier viel gescholtene Karen Heinrichs ist bald wieder fit und am Start, mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Mit dieser Romina werde ich irgendwie auch nicht warm.


So unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben - bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## deimudder (28 Dez. 2022)

Nastyghost schrieb:


> Hoffe die hier viel gescholtene Karen Heinrichs ist bald wieder fit und am Start, mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Mit dieser Romina werde ich irgendwie auch nicht warm.


Karen ist zum Glück ab 2.1. wieder zurück


----------



## buck danny (28 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Karen ist zum Glück ab 2.1. wieder zurück


Danke für die Warnung.😎


----------



## Austin (28 Dez. 2022)

Heinrich zusammen mit dieser Promi News Tante aka Valium Schlaftablette Kira Whatsoever und dem Weichei Wackert = worst possible FFS combination ever,dann seh ich lieber diese Neue Romina 1000-mal lieber als den blonden Jungen.
Auch wenn Romina ne Schnarchi Ohlen 2.0 Sat1 FFS Version ist,ist sie mir optisch alle Male lieber als besagter Heinrich.


----------



## deimudder (28 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung.😎


 weitere Warnung ;P Becci bei Taff heute zwar mit Ausschnitt, aber übergroßen Clowns Hosen. 
Es ist zum Verzweifeln, warum nie ein Mini?


----------



## Austin (28 Dez. 2022)

Becca obenrum eine 1 mit *,dafür unten rum ne 6,bitte setzen.
Zum Kotzen so einen schönen Ausschnitt und dann diese vermaledeiten Clownshosen...


----------



## deimudder (28 Dez. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Becca obenrum eine 1 mit *,dafür unten rum ne 6,bitte setzen.
> Zum Kotzen so einen schönen Ausschnitt und dann diese vermaledeiten Clownshosen...


Ganz so spießig scheint das deutsche TV dann doch nicht zu sein. Bei Taff gab es heute einen Beitrag zum Saunieren, bei dem die ganze Zeit zwei nackte Mädels gezeigt wurden..


----------



## Austin (28 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ganz so spießig scheint das deutsche TV dann doch nicht zu sein. Bei Taff gab es heute einen Beitrag zum Saunieren, bei dem die ganze Zeit zwei nackte Mädels gezeigt wurden..


Der Beitrag wurde sicherlich im Laufe der letzten Jahre schon mal ausgestrahlt.Mir kamen die beiden nackten Tattoo Frauen jedenfalls bekannt vor.
taff hätte ja mal einen neuen Sauna Clip drehen sollen.Am besten mit Rebecca und Annemarie in den Hauptrollen.


----------



## Crownmaster (29 Dez. 2022)

Und wieder ne öde Boyfriend Jeans. Die Teile sind auch leider nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## buck danny (29 Dez. 2022)

RTL Steffi Brungs grade im Klitzerkleidchen auf der Couch aber hässliche Stiefelchen. Wetter Melanie im Röckchen aber mit Springerstiefeln dazu 🥴 😵‍💫 Ansonsten mau.


----------



## bodywatch (29 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> RTL Steffi Brungs grade im Klitzerkleidchen auf der Couch aber hässliche Stiefelchen. Wetter Melanie im Röckchen aber mit Springerstiefeln dazu 🥴 😵‍💫 Ansonsten mau.


RTL geht eigentlich nur noch mit Roberta, und da auch nicht grundsätzlich.
Ansonsten ist das Niveau rein styling- und moderationsbezogen mittlerweile unter Null, grauslich.


----------



## deimudder (29 Dez. 2022)

buck danny schrieb:


> RTL Steffi Brungs grade im Klitzerkleidchen auf der Couch aber hässliche Stiefelchen. Wetter Melanie im Röckchen aber mit Springerstiefeln dazu 🥴 😵‍💫 Ansonsten mau.


Hab erst nur das Röckchen gesehen und dachte wow, dürfen sie sowas wieder tragen?!? 

Dann wird mit den Tretern natürlich sofort wieder das ganze Outfit in die Tonne getreten..


----------



## deimudder (29 Dez. 2022)

FFS natürlich wieder Mega Fail, ne langweilige Mutter hat man sich da ins Haus geholt und zugleich die Granate Amira abgeschafft. Lauter Trottel in den Entscheidungsreihen...


----------



## Big*Ben (29 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hab erst nur das Röckchen gesehen und dachte wow, dürfen sie sowas wieder tragen?!?
> 
> Dann wird mit den Tretern natürlich sofort wieder das ganze Outfit in die Tonne getreten..


Ist aber im Vergleich zum Wochenstart ein Quantensprung, da gab es allgemein deutlich schlechtere Outfits. Bei Anna P. wären viele bei diesem Outfit ausgeflippt 😉


----------



## deimudder (29 Dez. 2022)

Taff wird mal wieder nur von Clowns moderiert...


----------



## Austin (29 Dez. 2022)

deimudder schrieb:


> Taff wird mal wieder nur von Clowns moderiert...


Selbst bei Aufzeichnungen trägt Kutten Geppert mittlerweile solche Clownskostüme.
Ich frag mich ja,ob Kutten Geppert auch im Urlaub in Südafrika so einen Mist anzieht...


----------



## marillo (29 Dez. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja,ob Kutten Geppert auch im Urlaub in Südafrika so einen Mist anzieht...


Natürlich nicht. Instagram und so.

Wer den Mist verzapft sollte doch mitlerweile klar sein. Schlimm ist nur die lassen sich und werden dafür auch noch gefeiert.

Meine steile These: Eh, alles Bots oder Likes aus Klickfarmen.


----------



## Buster (29 Dez. 2022)

Marlene hat aber echt viel frei,die neue hat Hosen wie die Sozialarbeiter bei der Drogenberatung


----------



## bodywatch (29 Dez. 2022)

Da gibts ja in all der Zeit schon mächtig viel Durcheinander bei den jeweiligen FFS Moderatorinnen in Sachen Styling ..
aber die Schlaftablette toppt für mich alles ... vom Ultraminikleid über Stilettos bis zu Outfits die man noch nicht mal bei Öko Tanten in der Uni sehen würde.

Bin wohl zu alt um das zu verstehen .....


----------



## Crownmaster (30 Dez. 2022)

Und nächste Woche schon wieder Karen. Schlechter kann das FFS Jahr gar nicht starten.


----------



## marillo (30 Dez. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche schon wieder Karen. Schlechter kann das FFS Jahr gar nicht starten.


Karen war doch schon länger nicht da. Wartets ab die hat nur Anlauf geholt.

Plus Vanessa Blumhagen mindestens 6 Wochen Krücken. Läuft nächstes Jahr, nicht!


----------



## ZachariasFox (30 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Karen war doch schon länger nicht da. Wartets ab die hat nur Anlauf geholt.
> 
> Plus Vanessa Blumhagen mindestens 6 Wochen Krücken. Läuft nächstes Jahr, nicht!


und zumindest in denn ersten Wochen im Homeoffice


----------



## bodywatch (31 Dez. 2022)

marillo schrieb:


> Karen war doch schon länger nicht da. Wartets ab die hat nur Anlauf geholt.
> 
> Plus Vanessa Blumhagen mindestens 6 Wochen Krücken. Läuft nächstes Jahr, nicht!





ZachariasFox schrieb:


> und zumindest in denn ersten Wochen im Homeoffice


Sollte Vanessa tatsächlich im Home Office per Stream zugeschaltet werden bliebe zumindest die Hoffnung, dass sie von der BH Pflicht im Studio befreit ist.

Und KH wird auf 12 cm Heels und halterlosen Strümpfen unterm geschlitzten Kleid moderieren, so wirds kommen


----------



## marillo (31 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Und KH wird auf 12 cm Heels und halterlosen Strümpfen unterm geschlitzten Kleid moderieren, so wirds kommen


Mit Langhaarperücke!


----------



## bodywatch (31 Dez. 2022)

So, mein Wunschzettel für 2023:

Das FFS nennt sich in "Morning Show" nach US Vorbild um .. konsequenterweise sind dann auch Weisslatschen verboten, das gute alte enge Kostüm mit Nylons und Heels ist dann verpflichtend.

Der Haunerland wird Charity Beauftragter mit Aussenmoderationen in Altenheimen und Tafeln.

Der Wackert-Brungs bekommt endlich seine Queer Show für Outingwillige zusammen mit KH als CoModeratöse, der Killing wird als neuer Sportchef an den Schreibtisch verbannt, und Boschmann bekommt das neue Format "Hauptsache Quizshow".

Neue Moderatoren werden Torsten Legat und Oliver Pocher, Maxi Biewer kommt aus dem Ruhestand zurück und muss die Moderation von der Couch oder Hochstuhl machen.

Die verbleibenden Marlene und Alina werden durch regelmässige Gastauftritte von Verona Pooth, Evelyn Burdecki, Sylvie Meis und Rebecca Mir in der Co Moderation unterstützt.

Vanessa bekommt einen eigenen roten Teppich und wird von Philipp Plein und Louboutin ausgestattet.

Und last but not least kommt das neue tägliche Fitnesssegment "Workout mit Promis" dazu, denke da an Vanessa Mai, Lola Weippert, Nazan Eckes oder Michelle Hunziker.

Ist doch gar nicht so schwierig neuen Schwung reinzubringen.


----------



## Big*Ben (31 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> So, mein Wunschzettel für 2023:
> 
> Das FFS nennt sich in "Morning Show" nach US Vorbild um .. konsequenterweise sind dann auch Weisslatschen verboten, das gute alte enge Kostüm mit Nylons und Heels ist dann verpflichtend.
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit Ina? 😉


----------



## Spok007 (31 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Und KH wird auf 12 cm Heels und halterlosen Strümpfen unterm geschlitzten Kleid moderieren, so wirds kommen



Das hilft bei der "Frisur" leider auch nicht


----------



## bodywatch (31 Dez. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Ina? 😉


Wechselt sich mit Maxi auf der Couch und dem Hochstuhl ab 😉


----------



## Manu16 (31 Dez. 2022)

Bitte alle mal bei der Umfrage mitmachen: 

*Wer zeigt in 2023 den ersten Upskirt im Sat 1-FFS? *
LINK: https://www.celebboard.net/threads/umfrage-wer-zeigt-in-2023-den-ersten-upskirt-im-sat-1-ffs.903525/


----------



## Handschmeichler (31 Dez. 2022)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so schwierig neuen Schwung reinzubringen.


Nicht vergessen, irgendjemand muss sich 2023 noch für den Playboy ablichten lassen.☝️
Da sind doch jedes Jahr mind. ein bis zwei Promis drin.


----------



## Big*Ben (31 Dez. 2022)

Handschmeichler schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, irgendjemand muss sich 2023 noch für den Playboy ablichten lassen.☝️
> Da sind doch jedes Jahr mind. ein bis zwei Promis drin.


Ich bin für Horoskop-Milf, News-Girl oder BigBrother-Lady!


----------



## deimudder (31 Dez. 2022)

Das deutsche TV ist meiner Ansicht nach total am Boden. Zeigt sich darin, dass nicht mal RTL in der Lage ist eine neue Silvester Show zu produzieren...


----------



## marillo (1 Jan. 2023)

Am Montag wohl Heinrichs / Wackert. Als Gäste: Markus Kamps, Kurt Bartels, Hajo Schumacher, Kira Schlender.
Blumhagen wohl, wenn überhaupt, aus dem Home Office.
Schlimmer gehts nimmer. Männerüberhang am Jahresanfang. FFS hat fertig.


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Jan. 2023)

marillo schrieb:


> FFS hat fertig.


Doch schon seit mindestens 5, nein, 10 Jahren. Das wird nix mehr.


----------



## ZachariasFox (1 Jan. 2023)

marillo schrieb:


> Blumhagen wohl, wenn überhaupt, aus dem Home Office.


so lange sie nicht richtig laufen kann wird sie im home office bleiben


----------



## deimudder (2 Jan. 2023)

Sarah Connor hat auch nen Kreuzbandriss, es geht gerade die Seuche um


----------



## bodywatch (2 Jan. 2023)

marillo schrieb:


> Am Montag wohl Heinrichs / Wackert. Als Gäste: Markus Kamps, Kurt Bartels, Hajo Schumacher, Kira Schlender.
> Blumhagen wohl, wenn überhaupt, aus dem Home Office.
> Schlimmer gehts nimmer. Männerüberhang am Jahresanfang. FFS hat fertig.


... und dann auch noch in Zitronengelb


----------



## deimudder (2 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> ... und dann auch noch in Zitronengelb


Kira in Weisslatschen als Ersatz für Vanessa.. Eine Schande... 
Karen im hässlichen Zitronen Outfit. Dazu braucht man nichts sagen.. 

RTL ist etwas positiver heute


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Jan. 2023)

deimudder schrieb:


> Kira in Weisslatschen als Ersatz für Vanessa.. Eine Schande...
> Karen im hässlichen Zitronen Outfit. Dazu braucht man nichts sagen..
> 
> RTL ist etwas positiver heute


Janique fand ich mal wieder klasse heute. So eine hübsche Frau!!! 

Dass wir wieder mit Karen gequält werden, ist kaum auszuhalten... Alina und Marlene nur noch im Teilzeitmodus. Scheiß social media... Naja ist nicht zu ändern. Es bleiben schöne Erinnerungen.


----------



## buck danny (2 Jan. 2023)

Anna Planken aber auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (2 Jan. 2023)

buck danny schrieb:


> Anna Planken aber auch nicht so schlecht.


Derzeit ist Anna der einzige Lichtblick meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Jan. 2023)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist Anna der einzige Lichtblick meiner Meinung nach.


Stimme ich zu 100% zu, aber da wäre noch so viel mehr möglich 😁


----------



## jens4975 (2 Jan. 2023)

Bettina Cramer zurück im deutschen Fernsehen:

Hier klicken


----------



## deimudder (2 Jan. 2023)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Bettina Cramer zurück im deutschen Fernsehen:
> 
> Hier klicken


Hat Ihre Sendung das Potenzial auf ein nettes Outfit?


----------



## jens4975 (2 Jan. 2023)

Bei Servus TV ist alles möglich


----------



## buck danny (2 Jan. 2023)

WeltN24 > Springer Konzern (BILD) > 🤮


----------



## deimudder (2 Jan. 2023)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Bei Servus TV ist alles möglich


Ich hoffe bei Becci ist heute auch alles möglich!  

In dem vorgehenden Link konnte man auch über die Mega schlechten Quoten von Britt's Talk Show lesen. Ich führe das definitiv auf die Weisslatschen und Hosen Seuche zurück  
Wird aber im Sender keinem auffallen


----------



## deimudder (2 Jan. 2023)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei Becci ist heute auch alles möglich!
> 
> In dem vorgehenden Link konnte man auch über die Mega schlechten Quoten von Britt's Talk Show lesen. Ich führe das definitiv auf die Weisslatschen und Hosen Seuche zurück
> Wird aber im Sender keinem auffallen


Hässlicher Hosenanzug und ich verspüre gleich zum Start des Jahres das Gefühl nie wieder einschalten zu wollen...

Kamilla auch im an den Armen und Beinen überlangen Omma Kleid..


----------



## Austin (2 Jan. 2023)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hässlicher Hosenanzug und ich verspüre gleich zum Start des Jahres das Gefühl nie wieder einschalten zu wollen...
> 
> Kamilla auch im an den Armen und Beinen überlangen Omma Kleid..


Da schaltet man nichtsahnend das Bügeleisen bzw taff ein und dann gleich die Mega Enttäuschung bei Becca mit so nem peinlichen Hosenanzug.
Ich schalt mal schnell wieder weg,kann man sich ja nicht mehr antun so was.


----------



## Crownmaster (2 Jan. 2023)

Austin schrieb:


> Da schaltet man nichtsahnend das Bügeleisen bzw taff ein und dann gleich die Mega Enttäuschung bei Becca mit so nem peinlichen Hosenanzug.
> Ich schalt mal schnell wieder weg,kann man sich ja nicht mehr antun so was.


 Beccy nur noch im Vivi Modus... Sehr schade.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (2 Jan. 2023)

Es kann nur aufwärts gehen…


----------



## Nylonalex786 (2 Jan. 2023)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Bei Servus TV ist alles möglich


Bin gespannt. Bettina und Felicia können sich immer sehen lassen.


----------



## jens4975 (2 Jan. 2023)

In einer kurzen Werbung für die Sendung steht Bettina im Hosenanzug hinter einem Stehpult


----------



## buck danny (3 Jan. 2023)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hat Ihre Sendung das Potenzial auf ein nettes Outfit?


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Aber heute Anna Planken und Janique Johnson sehr nett anzuschauen.

Sat1 aus meiner Sicht wieder Totalsausfall.
Sehe grad die Karlinder und das Heinrich beim Fachsimpeln.
Alter was die Karlinder als Gesundheits-Expertin erzählt.... 🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Big*Ben (3 Jan. 2023)

buck danny schrieb:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Aber heute Anna Planken und Janique Johnson sehr nett anzuschauen.
> 
> Sat1 aus meiner Sicht wieder Totalsausfall.
> ...


Karlinder ist genauso viel Gesundheits-Expertin wie ich Gehirnchirurg!


----------



## bodywatch (3 Jan. 2023)

Reiner Selbstschutz sich KH Wochen, insbesondere mit diesem unerträglichen Buben Brungs-Wackert, zu ersparen ...

Zumal RTL 678 mit Wetterfee Johnson und anderen gelegentlichen Momenten wie der aufgeknöpften Bluse von Frau Brungs deutlich ansehnlicher ist !


----------



## Nylonalex786 (3 Jan. 2023)

Anna P. heute genial. Vielleicht noch die Blickdichten ersetzen, aber meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

Schade, dass Karen mittlerweile so schlecht ankommt. Früher war sie richtig flott und sexy. Ist sie eigentlich auch immer noch. Vielleicht sollte Sie den Stylisten wechseln?!


----------



## deimudder (3 Jan. 2023)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Anna P. heute genial. Vielleicht noch die Blickdichten ersetzen, aber meckern auf hohem Niveau.
> 
> Schade, dass Karen mittlerweile so schlecht ankommt. Früher war sie richtig flott und sexy. Ist sie eigentlich auch immer noch. Vielleicht sollte Sie den Stylisten wechseln?!


Karen hatte mal eine gute Phase, mittlerweile ist sie aber selbst das Problem. 
Auf IG hat sie mal gesagt, dass sie nicht zum Beine zeigen da ist. Das sagt schon alles über ihre Einstellung


----------



## Nylonalex786 (3 Jan. 2023)

deimudder schrieb:


> Karen hatte mal eine gute Phase, mittlerweile ist sie aber selbst das Problem.
> Auf IG hat sie mal gesagt, dass sie nicht zum Beine zeigen da ist. Das sagt schon alles über ihre Einstellung


Komisch, früher hat sie das nicht gestört. Dann halt weiter in Clownshosen und co. 🙄


----------



## bodywatch (3 Jan. 2023)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> Schade, dass Karen mittlerweile so schlecht ankommt. Früher war sie richtig flott und sexy. Ist sie eigentlich auch immer noch. Vielleicht sollte Sie den Stylisten wechseln?!


... wäre ja schon mal ein guter Anfang die Frisur zu wechseln


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Jan. 2023)

Nylonalex786 schrieb:


> richtig flott und sexy. Ist sie eigentlich auch immer noch.


Ich seh das anders. Selbst wenn sie sich etwas eleganter oder heißer kleiden würde, hat sie auf mich null Sexappeal.


----------



## bodywatch (4 Jan. 2023)

Endlich wieder klobige bunte Sneakers zu stämmigen Waden ...


----------



## deimudder (4 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder klobige bunte Sneakers zu stämmigen Waden ...


Karen bleibt sich "treu".. Lächerlich..


----------



## bodywatch (4 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> So, mein Wunschzettel für 2023:
> 
> (...) Der Wackert-Brungs bekommt endlich seine Queer Show für Outingwillige zusammen mit KH als CoModeratöse (...)


Das ging ja schnell ... der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## buck danny (4 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder klobige bunte Sneakers zu stämmigen Waden ...


Sie liefert wie erwartet


----------



## Nylonalex786 (4 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell ... der Anfang ist gemacht


Ohne Worte! 🤯


----------



## deaman (4 Jan. 2023)

Auch *Katja Losch* und *Felicia Pochhammer* sind jetzt bei ServusTV abends dabei:

"WeltN24 indes wird für ServusTV Deutschland ab kommender Woche zwischen 18 und 20:10 Uhr rund zwei Stunden produzieren. ..."Servus Nachrichten Deutschland" – eine ab 19:20 Uhr laufende 20 Minuten lange Newssendung .. Zwischen 18 und 18:10 Uhr läuft täglich schon eine kürzere Version der "Servus Nachrichten Deutschland"... und Katja Losch zum Moderations-Team gehören

Zwischen 18:10 und 19:20 sowie zwischen 19:40 und 20:10 Uhr sendet Servus TV Deutschland ab der kommenden Woche wochentags "Guten Abend Deutschland" und hat dafür zwei sich abwechselnde Duos im Einsatz. Bettina Cramer, Felicia Pochhammer, ..."
----------------------------

dereferer.me/?https://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/91205/laura_duennwald_nicht_mehr_bei_newstime_an_bord/

*Leslie Nachmann, Laura Dünnwald *haben jetzt bei Pro7 News aufgehört !:

"Wie ein Sendersprecher gegenüber DWDL.de bestätigte, steht Laura Dünnwald inzwischen nicht mehr für "Newstime" vor der Kamera. Gleichzeitig hat auch Leslie Nachmann die Sendung verlassen. Der Abschied der beiden Moderatorinnen steht im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Nachrichtenredaktion von ProSiebenSat.1, die seit Beginn des Jahres sämtliche Nachrichtensendungen der Gruppe in Unterföhring verantwortet. Bis Ende 2022 hatte noch WeltN24 die ProSiebenSat.1-Nachrichten in Berlin produziert."

Sat1 News:
"Neben den sechs Haupt-Moderatorinnen und -Moderatoren werden außerdem *Stephanie Puls und Jule Gölsdorf* als Springerinnen, vor allem für Sat.1, im Einsatz sein, wie ein Sendersprecher erklärte."


----------



## bodywatch (5 Jan. 2023)

Wenigstens einer der glücklich ist diese Woche ...


----------



## buck danny (5 Jan. 2023)

Heute flächendeckend eher mau. Noch.am ehesten KH ansehnlich.
🥴😭


----------



## Big*Ben (5 Jan. 2023)

Oh Gott, der blonde Junge 2 mit Doppelnamen im ARD-Moma 🤢


----------



## Big*Ben (Freitag um 05:47)

Wer überlegt das ARD MoMa einzuschalten, lasst es lieber, da wird die Milch im Kaffee sauer🙈


----------



## bodywatch (Freitag um 08:48)

KH O-Ton:
"In der Sauna lass ich das Höschen an, da schäm ich mich"
Noch Fragen ?
Vermutlich auch das Oberteil oder gleich im Badeanzug ....


----------



## Nylonalex786 (Freitag um 09:39)




----------



## Crownmaster (Freitag um 11:23)

Ich bin nach wie vor unglaublich genervt,wie es sein kann, dass Karen sich klammheimlich von einer Vertretung zur Hauptmoderatorin gemausert hat. Wann war Alina das letzte Mal da? Gefühlt schon wieder Monate her. Bei Marlene ist es ähnlich. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Wochen wir warten müssen, wenn Marlene nächste Woche da gewesen sein wird. Wahrscheinlich folgt dann schon wieder eine verlorene Woche mit Herrn Heinrichs, anstelle von Alina...
Eigentlich sind Marlene und Alina die Hauptmoderatoren, aber vom Gefühl her sind sie am wenigsten da. Und wenn dann natürlich immer häufiger in Schlabber Klamotten... Macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Zumal ja mit Romina und der anderen Dame, deren Name mir gerade entfallen ist zwei weitere Moderatorinnen die Sendezeit von Alina und Marlene blockieren. Simone ist ja auch noch da. Hinzu kommt, dass Karen auch noch häufiger da ist, als der Rest. Also ich persönlich habe wenig Lust darauf diesen Frust zu schieben und denke darüber nach das FFS komplett links liegen zu lassen. Ähnlich wie es bei Brisant der Fall ist ist. Da schaue ich mir gar nichts mehr an. Bei taff denke ich auch drüber nach. Nur noch Schund...


----------



## marillo (Freitag um 12:23)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor unglaublich genervt,wie es sein kann, dass Karen sich klammheimlich von einer Vertretung zur Hauptmoderatorin gemausert hat.


Karen Heinrichs ist eine Hauptmoderatorin. Mindestens seit 2011. Alina Merkau kam ursprünglich mal als Vertretung...


Crownmaster schrieb:


> Nur noch Schund...


So ist es.


----------



## deimudder (Freitag um 17:08)

Ja es ist letztes Jahr schon deutlich schlechter geworden. Brisant sehe ich mir zu mindestens 50 Prozent auch nicht mehr an.

Taff bietet eigentlich nur noch mit Neda Knaller Outfits. Becci war in letzter Zeit ca. 10 Mal da, kein einziger Mini. Hatte ich heute die Hoffnung darauf nicht aufgegeben wurde man statt mit Mini mit nem hässlichen Hosenanzug "überrascht".. Irgendwann resigniert man dann mal. 
Mareile hat bei ihren Promo Bildern bei RTL zumindest mal wieder was positives an. Die Promo Bilder haben aber auch bei Brisant gestimmt, mal sehen was davon in der Realität ankommt.


----------



## marillo (Freitag um 18:10)

deimudder schrieb:


> Mareile hat bei ihren Promo Bildern bei RTL zumindest mal wieder was positives an. Die Promo Bilder haben aber auch bei Brisant gestimmt, mal sehen was davon in der Realität ankommt.


Für die Zuschauer gibts garantiert nichts zu sehen. Explosiv und Konsorten zeigen eh nur ab Hüfte aufwärts. Wird allerdings interessant ob Frau Höppner auch bei der Weisslatschenseuche mit machen muss.

Da lob ich mir Anja Petzold die ist immer stilsicher und hoffe auch ein bisschen auf Bettina Cramer. 
Kamilla Senjo heute im Bleistiftrock auch ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## bodywatch (Samstag um 08:04)

Kamilla und Anja sind für mich die einzigen Konstanten in diesem illustren Kreis an Damen ... das Format resp. die Kameraeinstellungen sind leider monoton und langweilig


----------



## Crownmaster (Samstag um 10:30)

marillo schrieb:


> Karen Heinrichs ist eine Hauptmoderatorin. Mindestens seit 2011. Alina Merkau kam ursprünglich mal als Vertretung...


Nein. Karen war zwischendurch weg und Alina und Marlene waren die Hauptmoderatorinnen. Irgendwann kam sie dann als Vertretung zurück und das zum Glück auch recht selten. Allerdings bekam Alina in den Jahren zwei Kinder und sie und Marlene verlagerten ihre Aktivitäten immer mehr Richtung social media. Es war ein schleichender Prozess und jetzt haben wir ständig Karen an der Backe. 


bodywatch schrieb:


> Kamilla und Anja sind für mich die einzigen Konstanten in diesem illustren Kreis an Damen ... das Format resp. die Kameraeinstellungen sind leider monoton und langweilig


Kamilla ist genauso wie Mareile von der offensichtlichen Umstrukturierung bei Brisant betroffen. Seit dem neuen Studio sind Minis dort offenbar nicht mehr erwünscht. Da hat jemand beim styling beschlossen, dass dss nicht mehr geht. Ich kann mich so oft daran erinnern, dass Mareile im mega Mini zur Arbeit kam (bei Insta zu sehen) und dann Sendung war sie dann in Schlabberbuxen umgezogen... Bei Kamilla geht es einigermaßen, aber kurze Röcke sind leider auch tabu. Bei Susanne Klehn ebenfalls. Was hat die uns verwöhnt beim MDR damals. Alles Vergangenheit.


----------



## marillo (Samstag um 10:38)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Nein. Karen war zwischendurch weg und Alina und Marlene waren die Hauptmoderatorinnen. Irgendwann kam sie dann als Vertretung zurück und das zum Glück auch recht selten.


Alles hier schön aufgedröselt.

Merkau kam für Lau bzw. damals noch Kipp.


----------



## Tibon (Samstag um 11:26)

Wie kaputt Sat.1 wirklich ist, kann man heute mal wieder schön erkennen. Da läuft tatsächlich den kompletten Samstag von morgens bis abends "Unsere kleine Farm" in Dauerschleife. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis da einer das Licht ausknipst.


----------



## deimudder (Samstag um 15:51)

Tibon schrieb:


> Wie kaputt Sat.1 wirklich ist, kann man heute mal wieder schön erkennen. Da läuft tatsächlich den kompletten Samstag von morgens bis abends "Unsere kleine Farm" in Dauerschleife. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis da einer das Licht ausknipst.


Zu Silvester hatten sie auch keine Show. TV Total würde ich mir ansehen, wenn sie attraktive Gäste hätten, die gibt's aber meines Wissens nach auch nicht mehr. 
Wir bezahlen Milliarden für die Öffis, Silvester war beschämend, MDR Silvester war das Jahreshighlight, diesmal eingestellt. 
RTL liefert eine Show aus der Konserve. Ist echt alles nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Sex sells, früher war alles besser. Quote ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium, die absoluten Zuschauer sind entscheidend. 
Aber wie hier bereits gesagt wurde, bei gewissen Sendungen schaltet man schon gar nicht mehr rein..


----------



## deimudder (Samstag um 16:38)

Zur Abwechslung mal Good News! Bald können wir Sonya wieder im Glücksrad sehen


----------



## marillo (Samstag um 18:02)

deimudder schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal Good News! Bald können wir Sonya wieder im Glücksrad sehen


Jau, da hat Krausi-Mausi wieder einen rausgehauen. Zusammen mit Thomas Hermanns wird sicher super. Bei denen stimmt die Chemie.


----------



## bodywatch (Sonntag um 10:58)

Alleine für den Absatz der Heels gehört ihr eine Auszeichnung!


----------



## ZachariasFox (Sonntag um 19:01)




----------



## buck danny (Montag um 05:42)

Marlene heute heute mau.....
ZDF auch mau.....
RTL wird man noch sehen.

RTL auch 😒


----------



## Nudel (Montag um 06:52)

Das ist so ziemlich eines der schlimmsten Outfits, was ich je an dieser Frau gesehen habe.


----------



## feetie (Montag um 07:54)

Nudel schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich eines der schlimmsten Outfits, was ich je an dieser Frau gesehen habe.


Das ist was?Also wessen Outfit ist so schlimm?


----------



## Atavist (Montag um 08:53)

Nudel schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich eines der schlimmsten Outfits, was ich je an dieser Frau gesehen habe.



Bei Marlene? Naja, enge Jeans (okay, Schlaghose ist auch nicht mein Fall), High Heels und durchaus schicke Rüschenbluse ist für mich jetzt nix, was als Vollkatastrophe durchgeht. Im Vergleich zu anderen optischen Terroranschlägen, die man dort häufig sieht, ist das noch halbwegs passabel.


----------



## bodywatch (Montag um 10:28)

Na ja, Rüsschenbluse kenne ich von Konfirmationen .. und die Heels sind auch eher zu erahnen.
Einzig was Freude bringt ist ihre Art zu moderieren.


----------



## deimudder (Montag um 10:57)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Na ja, Rüsschenbluse kenne ich von Konfirmationen .. und die Heels sind auch eher zu erahnen.
> Einzig was Freude bringt ist ihre Art zu moderieren.


Für mich hat sie heute inkl. Frisur wie ein begossener Pudel ausgesehen.. 
Von Ina gab es leider auch nur Mittelmaß


----------



## Big*Ben (Montag um 11:00)

deimudder schrieb:


> Für mich hat sie heute inkl. Frisur wie ein begossener Pudel ausgesehen..
> Von Ina gab es leider auch nur Mittelmaß


Ina und Mittelmaß sieht immer noch besser aus als manche andere in Bestform😉


----------



## deimudder (Montag um 11:04)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Ina und Mittelmaß sieht immer noch besser aus als manche andere in Bestform😉


Trotzdem leider nur Mittelmaß  aber bei ihr mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass es eine Totalausfall Woche wird


----------



## Big*Ben (Montag um 11:05)

deimudder schrieb:


> Trotzdem leider nur Mittelmaß  aber bei ihr mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass es eine Totalausfall Woche wird


Stimmt, 1-2 Schenkelparaden sind immer drin😊


----------



## Atavist (Montag um 17:06)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Na ja, Rüsschenbluse kenne ich von Konfirmationen ..



Ab 1:24: Dann würde ich diese Dame auch gerne mal so bei Konfirmationen auftauchen sehen ... 😁









Leather thigh high boots & mini skirt - Berlin travel vlog with luxury room tour


Leather thigh high boots and shiny over the knee boots combined with a short mini skirt and leather skirt and a nice bodysuit as a perfect fall fashion. Visi...




www.youtube.com


----------



## deimudder (Montag um 17:17)

Vivi heute zwar in Kutte, aber ziemlich kurz!

Neda war sehr gut gekleidet gestern, für mich aktuell die Outfit No1 bei taff


----------



## marillo (Montag um 19:48)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Einzig was Freude bringt ist ihre Art zu moderieren.


Ist das schon der Tiefpunkt?





Kindische Partyspiele. Geframte Beiträge. Tendenzielle Nachrichten. Grottige Outfits.

Naja, aber für einige sind Pocher und Barth auch Comedians.


----------



## bodywatch (Dienstag um 00:39)

marillo schrieb:


> Ist das schon der Tiefpunkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile schau ich mir das Trauerspiel schon nicht mehr länger als 5 Min an .. in Relation zu Herrn Heinrichs und Frau Melissengeist gefällt mir Marlene besser .. aber danke für die Aufklärung

Edit Dienstag 05:35h: Auch heute ist es betr Styling das Einschalten nicht wert .. leider


----------



## Nudel (Dienstag um 07:06)

feetie schrieb:


> Das ist was?Also wessen Outfit ist so schlimm?


Ja, Marlene. Ne Friese als wäre sie gerade unter ner Kuh durchgehuscht, Schlaghosen (!?!), Heels (hast du sie wirklich gesehen?) Und eine - nennen wir sie "Bluse" - die nicht mal in den 80ern hübsch war und eher an ein Bühnenoutfit von KISS erinnert...
Vollkatastrophe!
Auch heute wieder. 80er Style durch und durch. Fehlen nur noch die Schulterpolster.

Ich glaube ja mittlerweile man kann alles anziehen, was man möchte:
schlecht sitzende oder viel zu weite Hosen, die dicksten Sneaker zu einem schönen Kleid, Farbkombinationen, welche direkten Augenkrebs auslösen u.v.m.
Man muss nur sagen "ist voll im Trend" und schon kannst du es in einem Fernsehstudio präsentieren 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Big*Ben (Dienstag um 10:43)

Ina sieht geil aus, sehr körperbetont😊


----------



## deimudder (Dienstag um 11:22)

Da hat uns das Hausmütterchen Marlene sogar zum Schluss noch einen Bärendienst erwiesen und seitlich den Blick auf Ina versperrt...


----------



## Crownmaster (Dienstag um 11:27)

Der Highwaist Schlabbertrend geht also nahtlos in 2023 weiter. Ganz großes Kino...


----------



## Atavist (Dienstag um 11:31)

marillo schrieb:


> Ist das schon der Tiefpunkt?



Diese Frage wirst du dir in Zukunft wohl noch öfter stellen müssen ...









IDIOCRACY Opening Scene (2006) Mike Judge


IDIOCRACY Opening Scene (2006) Mike JudgePLOT: In 2005, average in every way private Joe Bowers (Luke Wilson) is selected to take part in a secret military e...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Atavist (Dienstag um 11:41)

Nudel schrieb:


> Man muss nur sagen "ist voll im Trend" und schon kannst du es in einem Fernsehstudio präsentieren 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️



Das ist der eine Teil der Misere. Der andere ist die Tatsache, dass man sich in immer mehr TV-Shows sowohl in punkto Kleidungsstil als auch sprachlich und inhaltlich so geriert, als würde man gerade zuhause oder am Stammtisch herumkaspern. Dieses Medium ist im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten schon lange nix Besonderes mehr, sondern ein Tummelplatz für Hinz & Kunz geworden, der beliebig mit banalstem Tinnef gefüllt wird - also präsentiert man bzw. frau sich dort eben auch immer mehr so, als würde man auf dem heimischen Sofa rumgammeln. "FFS" fühlt sich doch nur noch an wie irgendeine "Big Brother"-artige Sendung, in der ein paar Insassen versuchen sollen, ein Morgenmagazin nachzuspielen ...


----------



## Atavist (Dienstag um 11:57)

deimudder schrieb:


> Da hat uns das Hausmütterchen Marlene sogar zum Schluss noch einen Bärendienst erwiesen und seitlich den Blick auf Ina versperrt...



Mein feuchter Traum des Tages: Ina, die die Moderation übernimmt und dafür von "Vanessa Pur" gestylt wird ...













Room Tour Hotel Suite - Winter fashion with black mini dress and tan tights with high heels


Room tour of my hotel suite, my maisonette suite or large duplex suite with stairs. Big windows and views over the city, which is amazing - especially during...




www.youtube.com


----------



## bodywatch (Dienstag um 13:51)

Atavist schrieb:


> (...) "FFS" fühlt sich doch nur noch an wie irgendeine "Big Brother"-artige Sendung, in der ein paar Insassen versuchen sollen, ein Morgenmagazin nachzuspielen ...


Fein formuliert ....


----------



## marillo (Dienstag um 14:45)

deimudder schrieb:


> Da hat uns das Hausmütterchen Marlene sogar zum Schluss noch einen Bärendienst erwiesen und seitlich den Blick auf Ina versperrt...


Das doch volle Absicht. Stichwort Blumendeko.


----------



## Atavist (Dienstag um 15:18)

marillo schrieb:


> Das doch volle Absicht. Stichwort Blumendeko.



Angesichts dessen, wie auf diversen Kanälen/Plattformen teilweise reagiert wird, wenn sich eine Dame ansehnlich präsentiert, wundert mich das allerdings auch nicht - für die widerlichen Kommentare notgeiler Neandertaler, die dort dann abgesondert werden, würden sich wahrscheinlich sogar Amöben fremdschämen.

Beispiel Ina Dietz im heutigen Outfit: Einer so sexy Lady sollte man auch entsprechend begegnen und seine Komplimente so äußern, dass sich die Frau damit wohlfühlt. Häufig ist es für die Damen ja ein schmaler Grad zwischen der gern erhaltenen Selbstbestätigung und dem Gefühl, zum reinen Lustobjekt degradiert zu werden. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass eine richtige Frau da eine gewisse Gelassenheit und Widerstandsfähigkeit haben und es in manchen Momenten einfach genießen sollte, ein heißer Feger zu sein - aber wenn die Reaktionen so ausfallen, dass frau sich vor ihren Verehrern eigentlich nur ekeln kann, ist die wachsende Prüderie ja quasi zwangsläufig ...


----------



## deimudder (Dienstag um 15:30)

Ja die Blumendeko symbolisiert den Zustand des FFS. Früher ein rasanter Kamerastart über die Beine der Moderatorin, heute landet die Kamera im Blumenstrauß


----------



## deimudder (Dienstag um 17:02)

Vivi ausnahmsweise heute mal Bombe


----------



## Austin (Dienstag um 17:04)

Ist das tatsächlich Kutten Geppert oder ist das ein Body Double?


----------



## deimudder (Dienstag um 17:26)

Austin schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich Kutten Geppert oder ist das ein Body Double?


Das Hemd sei ihr verziehen


----------



## bodywatch (Dienstag um 20:16)

Atavist schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, wie auf diversen Kanälen/Plattformen teilweise reagiert wird, wenn sich eine Dame ansehnlich präsentiert, wundert mich das allerdings auch nicht - für die widerlichen Kommentare notgeiler Neandertaler, die dort dann abgesondert werden, würden sich wahrscheinlich sogar Amöben fremdschämen.
> 
> Beispiel Ina Dietz im heutigen Outfit: Einer so sexy Lady sollte man auch entsprechend begegnen und seine Komplimente so äußern, dass sich die Frau damit wohlfühlt. Häufig ist es für die Damen ja ein schmaler Grad zwischen der gern erhaltenen Selbstbestätigung und dem Gefühl, zum reinen Lustobjekt degradiert zu werden. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass eine richtige Frau da eine gewisse Gelassenheit und Widerstandsfähigkeit haben und es in manchen Momenten einfach genießen sollte, ein heißer Feger zu sein - aber wenn die Reaktionen so ausfallen, dass frau sich vor ihren Verehrern eigentlich nur ekeln kann, ist die wachsende Prüderie ja quasi zwangsläufig ...


Ich hatte das unglaubliche Glück einmal Maxi Biewer privat in einem Thermalbad zu treffen .. sie war absolut tiefenentspannt und zu meiner Überraschung auch einem Pläuschchen gegenüber aufgeschlossen .. ihre Meinung war, dass Social Media viel verändert hat und Licht und Schatten hat und die einen oder anderen Kommentare "ihr nicht gefallen, aber dass es zum Business dazu gehört". "Das verändert dann jemanden auch".
Das bedeutete für mich auch, dass dem ganzen Geschreibsel schon eine gewisse Beachtung gegeben wird.


----------



## Atavist (Dienstag um 20:24)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Das bedeutete für mich auch, dass dem ganzen Geschreibsel schon eine gewisse Beachtung gegeben wird.



Allein schon in der Menge, mit der das heute auf verschiedenen Kanälen passiert, geht das sicher nicht spurlos an einem vorbei. Gehört auch eine starke Persönlichkeit dazu, um bei solchen Fluch-und-Segen-Nummern die unangenehmen Seiten dauerhaft zu ignorieren.

Ich hoffe, dass du der Dame deine Verehrung auch in angemessener Form mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## bodywatch (Gestern um 07:05)

Atavist schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass du der Dame deine Verehrung auch in angemessener Form mitgeteilt hast.


Mit Respekt, Anerkennung, alte Schule eben. Verehrung ist zu hoch gegriffen. 

MaLu heute wieder grenzwertig mit blauer Mädchenstrumpfhose .. wie es besser geht sieht man bei RTL.


----------



## Crownmaster (Gestern um 07:58)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ich hatte das unglaubliche Glück einmal Maxi Biewer privat in einem Thermalbad zu treffen .. sie war absolut tiefenentspannt und zu meiner Überraschung auch einem Pläuschchen gegenüber aufgeschlossen .. ihre Meinung war, dass Social Media viel verändert hat und Licht und Schatten hat und die einen oder anderen Kommentare "ihr nicht gefallen, aber dass es zum Business dazu gehört". "Das verändert dann jemanden auch".
> Das bedeutete für mich auch, dass dem ganzen Geschreibsel schon eine gewisse Beachtung gegeben wird.


Interessant. Heutzutage kommt man als TV Gesicht ja auch kaum daran vorbei. Früher war es vielen Damen glaube ich gar nicht so bewusst, dass es im Internet Bilder und Videos von ihren Moderationen gibt. Frauen kämen halt nicht auf die Idee in Foren Bilder von Männern zu teilen. Oder gibt es das große Männer Celebboard, wo tausende Frauen sich über den schicken Anzug von Markus Lanz freuen? Ich wüsste nicht. So Panne sind nur wir Typen. *g*

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal ein Interview mit Claudia Kleinert gesehen. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau wann und wo, aber ich glaube das war noch einige Zeit vor dem social media Hype. Lass es 2008 oder so gewesen sein.. 
Das Interview selbst war auch nicht professionell im Fernsehen oder so, könnte auf dem frühen Youtube gewesen sein, ich weiß es wirklich nicht mehr. 
Jedenfalls hat der Typ ihr Blogs und Foren gezeigt, wo es Caps und Videos von ihren Wetter Moderationen gab. Sie trug damals häufiger mal Lederhosen, was ihr eine gewisse Fangemeinde unter Leder Liebhabern einbrachte. 
Sie war sich dieser Sache bis dahin nicht bewusst und las sichtlich geschockt Kommentare vor. Ich kann mich nicht wirklich an Details erinnern, aber das da einige Herren auf ihre Lederhosen so abgefahren sind, hat ziemlichen Eindruck hinterlassen und der war alles andere als positiv. Ich glaube sie hat sogar im Interview noch gesagt, dass sie die Lederhosen jetzt nicht mehr anzieht und so war es dann auch. 

Natürlich gab es auch damals schon Frauen, die bewusst mit Sexappeal gespielt haben. Sonya Kraus kannte ihre Pappenheimer, also Fuß Fans usw. Da kamen sicherlich schon Briefe und Postkarten bei Pro Sieben an. Aber eine Wetter Moderatorin hat nicht unbedingt den Gedanken gehabt, dass es im Internet Männer gibt, die vor allem gezielte Outfits für die Nachwelt archivieren. Und seien wir ehrlich, gerade wenn der ein oder andere Fetisch mit rein kommt, dann ist auch mit einem Schleudergang zu rechnen. Wie gesagt, eine Sonya wusste das, eine Wetter Moderatorin offensichtlich nicht. Zumindest vor ein paar Jahren. 

Ich will das jetzt auch nicht pauschalisieren. Aber im Fall von Claudia Kleinert war es definitiv so. Hätte der Interviewer ihr dass nicht gezeigt, wäre ihr das wie gesagt nicht bewusst gewesen. 

Heute ist das natürlich anders, da werden die Klamotten meist gleich verlinkt und die Damen bekommen noch einen Obolus fürs kostenlose Werbung machen. 

Soll auch nicht allzu weitreichend interpretiert werden. Ist eher so eine kleine Anekdote, die mir so eingefallen ist. Leider wie gesagt ziemlich lückenhaft.


----------



## bodywatch (Gestern um 11:39)

Schöner Beitrag crownmaster.

In meinem Fall ist es auch ein paar Jahre her, noch vor ihrer Zeit als BR Vorsitzende und vor Instagram .. die Älteren kennen es sicher noch, das war damals Facebook 

Mir brannten einige Fragen auf der Zunge, speziell zu ihrer Vorliebe für Strumpf und Straps .. aber das habe ich gelassen, empfand ich speziell in der Umgebung höchst unangemessen und unangepasst.
Denke der eine oder andere Wortakrobat würde das nicht tun, mir hätte es da einfach an erforderlicher Distanz und Respekt für so eine Frage gemangelt.
Der Gentleman geniesst und schweigt, hatte es früher gehiessen.

Bin mir nicht erst seit damals sicher, dass die TV Protagonistinnen ganz genau informiert sind über Kommentare auf IG, FB etc. aber auch über Boards wie dieses hier.
Die jeweiligen Media und PR Abteilungen tun ihr übriges.


----------



## marillo (Gestern um 15:35)

Das nächste schräge Outfit. "Kittelschürze" (O-Ton Jan Hahn) und Stiefeletten.

Nächste Woche dann Wackrichs und Heinert.


----------



## bodywatch (Gestern um 15:43)

Bisschen Pippi Langstrumpf .. trotzdem erträglicher als das Abschaltduo nä Woche


----------



## deimudder (Gestern um 21:58)

Bettina heute sehr positiv, hab Servus TV vorerst mal in meine Favoriten aufgenommen


----------



## bodywatch (Heute um 06:12)

Mal so "unter uns Männern" ... die MaLu verarscht uns doch diese Woche mit ihren "Outfits" ..
Angela bei 678 mein Highlight heute.


----------



## deimudder (Heute um 06:55)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Mal so "unter uns Männern" ... die MaLu verarscht uns doch diese Woche mit ihren "Outfits" ..
> Angela bei 678 mein Highlight heute.


Von Angela fühle ich mich richtig verarscht.. Im Sommer 100% Mini und seit August Hose. Lächerlich


----------



## Crownmaster (Heute um 12:32)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Mal so "unter uns Männern" ... die MaLu verarscht uns doch diese Woche mit ihren "Outfits" ...


Je nachdem wie es morgen aussieht, könnte das Marlenes schlimmste FFS Woche werden. Naja, ich hab ohnehin fast abgeschlossen damit... Vor allem nächste Woche tatsächlich wieder Karen. Ich sagte es kürzlich eigentlich mehr aus Trotz und dann stimmt es tatsächlich... 
Ich ahnte es bereits, als Alina zum zweiten Mal schwanger wurde. Ist auch ihr gutes Recht für die Kinder da zu sein, aber fürs FFS war das der Tod. Also aus Fansicht. Naja immerhin sind die Wochen so oder so mager, dann braucht man auch nicht auf Besserung zu hoffen...


----------



## bodywatch (Heute um 12:40)

Oh wie wahr ....


----------



## Atavist (Heute um 14:56)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Oh wie wahr ....



Die Frau hat selbst mit Krücke mehr Sexappeal als 99 % des Weibsvolkes hierzulande ...

Aber eines fällt mir auf, nachdem sich meine Nichte kürzlich auch mal eine Hose dieser Sorte in einem sehr geilen Blau-Ton geholt hatte: Auch bei ihr beult sich das Teil unterhalb des Bundes so faltig auf, was dann sehr komisch aussieht. Merken die Designer so was nicht?


----------



## marillo (Heute um 15:08)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Mal so "unter uns Männern" ... die MaLu verarscht uns doch diese Woche mit ihren "Outfits" ..
> Angela bei 678 mein Highlight heute.






Slingpumps und Hose sind schon ne steile Farbkombi. UND was darf natürlich nicht fehlen? Der kindische Pullover mit irgendeinem hinrissigen Motto.


----------



## deimudder (Heute um 16:17)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass Verona mal in Crocs im TV auftritt


----------



## Atavist (Heute um 16:48)

marillo schrieb:


> Slingpumps und Hose sind schon ne steile Farbkombi. UND was darf natürlich nicht fehlen? Der kindische Pullover mit irgendeinem hinrissigen Motto.



Gerade, was die Farben betrifft, ist das wieder ein Paradebeispiel für den 80er-Wahn, der vor einiger Zeit in der Modeindustrie ausgebrochen ist. Als ich letztes Jahr mit meiner bereits erwähnten Nichte einige Male durch etliche Klamottenläden/-abteilungen zog, hab ich nach einer dieser Touren gesagt, dass ich keine Pastell- und Neonfarben mehr sehen kann. Als jemand, der seine Jugend in den 80ern hatte, bin ich diesem Jahrzehnt auch heute noch sehr verbunden - aber modisch war das bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen eine ziemliche Augenkrebs-Dekade. War auch kein Zufall, dass ich damals z. B. eine Jennifer Rush sehr verehrte, weil die mit ihren oft schwarzen Leder-Outfits so angenehm herausstach aus dem grellen Irrsinn, der da sonst meistens tobte.

Und was das Schuhwerk der Damen betrifft: Da gilt für mich eh das Motto "entweder richtig oder gar nicht" - ab 10 cm Stilettoabsatz wird's erst interessant, alles darunter ist nur halbgare Langeweile. Wobei das wiederum auch nix nützt, wenn man wie Frau Heinrichs zwar öfter sexy Heels trägt, aber das restliche Outfit für die Tonne ist ...


----------

